# "Black lives matter"



## Mac1958

.

I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.

What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.

If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?

Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*

Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.

.


----------



## DGS49

Of course there is a germ of reality in the quoted slogan.  Clearly, the representatives of Law Enforcement (at every level) don't get as excited when a Young Black Man is killed in the street as they do when a young white man meets the same fate.  Witnessing so much crime by and against "Blacks," inner-city police simply become accustomed to the carnage - usually the result of criminal activity by other blacks - and, shall we say, don't worry about it.  The fact (or rumor) that Michael Brown's dead body remained in the street for four hours feeds into this perception by the "Black" community that their lives just don't matter to Law Enforcement.

But as pointed out endlessly in this forum, it would he helpful if Black Folks got as exercised about BLACKS killing other BLACKS as they do about the relatively microscopic number of BLACKS who die at the hands of police.  It would also be helpful if the aforesaid community gave some recognition to the fact that in essentially all such cases, we have Blacks doing something that is either illegal or eminently questionable, then reacting BADLY to the reasonable requests of police in the course of apprehension.  "They" take great pains to say that Young Black Men are cautioned by their parental units to behave reasonably when accosted by police, and maybe "they" do in most cases, but when "they" don't, it sometimes works out badly.


----------



## NLT

They dont seem to matter to blacks, they are responsible for most of black murders.


----------



## 007

Put in terms ANYONE can understand... the black community needs a COMPLETE OVERHAUL, of which begins with the BLACKS THEMSELVES, and part of that overhaul should NOT include MORE HANDOUTS and CODDLING.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The general population pretty much knows the score and are getting tired of the bullshit from the ghetto,and it's starting to show.
   The race card is no longer holds any weight because of over use.
We have a black president yet race relations have worsened because blacks now know that just because the prez has the same color skin as you,doesnt mean your lot in life will improve.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Homicide Watch Chicago Mark every death. Remember every victim. Follow every case.


----------



## Roadrunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The general population pretty much knows the score and are getting tired of the bullshit from the ghetto,and it's starting to show.
> The race card is no longer holds any weight because of over use.
> We have a black president yet race relations have worsened because blacks now know that just because the prez has the same color skin as you,doesnt mean your lot in life will improve.


There is the problem.

Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.

Nobody that does not own stocks is getting much benefit from Obama's Presidency.

He is a fraud, a trickster, a sham and a shame.

But, black can't say that, they have too much emotional investment in "their black President".


----------



## DGS49

There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.

But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.


----------



## Meathead

"Black lives matter" is a hard sell when they matter so little to blacks themselves.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.



Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.


----------



## Asclepias

Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.


----------



## ClosedCaption

We apologize for that whole asserting our basic humanity thing. That's gotta be really  annoying for you.


----------



## Roadrunner

DGS49 said:


> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.


Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
Click to expand...

Children would go hungry?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.



If we are irrelevant ... Then so is your comment.

I am not willing to sign on with all the ideas presented ... The same way you are not willing to address them. No harm ... No foul, and the guessing game goes on.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children would go hungry?
Click to expand...

Might lose some weight too.

Children go hungry in Africa, not here.

I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are irrelevant ... Then so is your comment.
> 
> I am not willing to sign on with all the ideas presented ... The same way you are not willing to address them. No harm ... No foul, and the guessing game goes on.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
Click to expand...



The same way to stop white on white crime.


----------



## Stephanie

All live's should matter. It's too bad people don't feel the same about innocent babies/potential American citizens being FLUSHED down drains with Abortions


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
Click to expand...

What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.


Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.



I never argued your comment was irrelevant ... You made the comment and indicated   the people and focus of your comment were irrelevant.

I fully understand why you think the opinions of others are irrelevant ... Which makes any response you have towards those opinions equally irrelevant. That is your description and qualifications ... Not mine.

I don't have to go to the African American community ... I live where they are not in shortage ... And the food is awesome.

.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
Click to expand...

You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
Click to expand...


generally everyone tries to avoid getting shot


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued your comment was irrelevant ... You made the comment and indicated   the people and focus of your comment were irrelevant.
> 
> I fully understand why you think the opinions of others are irrelevant ... Which makes any response you have towards those opinions equally irrelevant. That is your description and qualifications ... Not mine.
> 
> I don't have to go to the African American community ... I live where they are not a shortage ... And the food is awesome.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Uuhh....Yeah you did.



BlackSand said:


> If we are irrelevant ... *Then so is your comment*.


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.
Click to expand...

You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.


*Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...

*Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
*Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
*Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …


Neither ever committed another crime.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued your comment was irrelevant ... You made the comment and indicated   the people and focus of your comment were irrelevant.
> 
> I fully understand why you think the opinions of others are irrelevant ... Which makes any response you have towards those opinions equally irrelevant. That is your description and qualifications ... Not mine.
> 
> I don't have to go to the African American community ... I live where they are not a shortage ... And the food is awesome.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuhh....Yeah you did.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are irrelevant ... *Then so is your comment*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You set the qualifiers to your comment ... I just repeated them. You may not be able to understand that ... But I will bet you will try and argue with it ... Which doing so further is irrelevant.

.


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
> With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...
> 
> *Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
> *Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
> *Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …
> 
> Neither ever committed another crime.
Click to expand...

Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued your comment was irrelevant ... You made the comment and indicated   the people and focus of your comment were irrelevant.
> 
> I fully understand why you think the opinions of others are irrelevant ... Which makes any response you have towards those opinions equally irrelevant. That is your description and qualifications ... Not mine.
> 
> I don't have to go to the African American community ... I live where they are not a shortage ... And the food is awesome.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuhh....Yeah you did.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are irrelevant ... *Then so is your comment*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You set the qualifiers to your comment ... I just repeated them. You may not be able to understand that ... But I will bet you will try and argue with it ... Which is irrelevant.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are trying to do what you just said I would do. You got busted claiming you didnt do something you obviously did. Own that.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?
Click to expand...

The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> 
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
> With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...
> 
> *Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
> *Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
> *Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …
> Neither ever committed another crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.
Click to expand...




I beg to differ.

Three hundred years of hanging people for everything from stealing bread to murder was necessary to civilize Great Britain.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?
Click to expand...


The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
> With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...
> 
> *Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
> *Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
> *Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …
> Neither ever committed another crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Three hundred years of hanging people for everything from stealing bread to murder was necessary to civilize Great Britain.
Click to expand...

Do people still commit crime in Great Britian?


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.


Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.
Click to expand...


You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff. 
Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff.
> Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.
Click to expand...

If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
> With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...
> 
> *Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
> *Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
> *Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …
> Neither ever committed another crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Three hundred years of hanging people for everything from stealing bread to murder was necessary to civilize Great Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do people still commit crime in Great Britian?
Click to expand...

Of course.

Did cops have to carry gun in GB for the last 100 years, before the Muslim invasion?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?
Click to expand...

I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff.
> Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.
Click to expand...

Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is how to stop the white on white crime in addition to the white on everyone else crime? You wouldnt be interested in my thoughts on the Black issue because it upsets the current paradigm.
> 
> 
> 
> You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
> With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...
> 
> *Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
> *Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
> *Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …
> Neither ever committed another crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Three hundred years of hanging people for everything from stealing bread to murder was necessary to civilize Great Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do people still commit crime in Great Britian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Did cops have to carry gun in GB for the last 100 years, before the Muslim invasion?
Click to expand...

So if there is still crime that means punishment alone does not stop crime. That means there is another dynamic at work besides the risk vs reward factor.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.



On the contrary ... If you don't want to air your dirty laundry ... Then keep it off the streets and out of everyone's face. If cannot accomplish that ... Then you have the responsibility to address it (or accept that you are falling short of a desirable goal).

If you believe people live outside the black community and don't understand it ... Then you certainly cannot fault them for commenting on what you cannot address within the African American because you don't want to discuss it.

.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my comment relevant by responding to it. That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?
Click to expand...

The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff.
> Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
Click to expand...

Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.

Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.

You're running out options.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Go into the black communities to get shot. Even other blacks try to avoid that.
> 
> 
> 
> You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.
Click to expand...

That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations. 

Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary ... If you don't want to air your dirty laundry ... Then keep it off the streets and out of everyone's face. If cannot accomplish that ... Then you have the responsibility to address it (or accept that you are falling short of a desirable goal).
> 
> If you believe people live outside the black community and don't understand it ... Then you certainly cannot fault them for commenting on what you cannot address within the African American because you don't want to discuss it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

We can keep it where ever we like. We just wont talk to you about it because you have your own problems. You cant understand it unless you live in the community. If you did understand it, that understanding would be reflected in your actions and comments.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every white poster on this thread is an ignorant moron. I think the fact we dont report back to you on our issues really gets your panties in a bunch.  All I can say is stop whining. Your thoughts dont matter because you are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff.
> Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
Click to expand...

Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary ... If you don't want to air your dirty laundry ... Then keep it off the streets and out of everyone's face. If cannot accomplish that ... Then you have the responsibility to address it (or accept that you are falling short of a desirable goal).
> 
> If you believe people live outside the black community and don't understand it ... Then you certainly cannot fault them for commenting on what you cannot address within the African American because you don't want to discuss it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can keep it where ever we like. We just wont talk to you about it because you have your own problems. You cant understand it unless you live in the community. If you did understand it, that understanding would be reflected in your actions and comments.
Click to expand...

"You won't talk about it," BUT YOU'LL RIOT, LOOT AND BURN DOWN COMMUNITES!

You're a real piece of work, ya know that?

Holy fuck... YOU are actually a good example of what's WRONG with the black race.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in another country. How do you know what Blacks do here in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.
Click to expand...

Thats ok. Like I have told you before what you think of me is not my business.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That proves my assertion that certain white people are butt hurt over the fact we dont air our dirty laundry for you to see. You evidently have no idea all the things going on in Black communities. Your lack of knowledge and subsequent whining is what makes you irrelevant. Before shooting off your mouth investigate by going into Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary ... If you don't want to air your dirty laundry ... Then keep it off the streets and out of everyone's face. If cannot accomplish that ... Then you have the responsibility to address it (or accept that you are falling short of a desirable goal).
> 
> If you believe people live outside the black community and don't understand it ... Then you certainly cannot fault them for commenting on what you cannot address within the African American because you don't want to discuss it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can keep it where ever we like. We just wont talk to you about it because you have your own problems. You cant understand it unless you live in the community. If you did understand it, that understanding would be reflected in your actions and comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You won't talk about it," BUT YOU'LL RIOT, LOOT AND BURN DOWN COMMUNITES!
> 
> You're a real piece of work, ya know that?
> 
> Holy fuck... YOU are actually a good example of what's WRONG with the black race.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


>



What ... You need to borrow a pen to fill yours out?

.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then STFU and stop rioting and looting, or we'll ship every last one of you stupid, violent animals back to the African jungle where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff.
> Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
Click to expand...

I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed the worst of the worst prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."

You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.

Time to step up and do something about your clan.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world knows. Do you honestly think black crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok. Like I have told you before what you think of me is not my business.
Click to expand...

The question was never about you or me. The question was why the vast majority of the world believe blacks are a simple and violent people.

Sharpton, Chicago and people like you feed into this perception.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ... You need to borrow a pen to fill yours out?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No thats for you. You are the one crying about Black people not discussing things with you.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world knows what?  Do you honestly think the white crime in the US is a national secret?
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok. Like I have told you before what you think of me is not my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was never about you or me. The question was why the vast majority of the world believe blacks are a simple and violent people.
Click to expand...

Who told you that?


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stop we on white crime the same way you stop all crime; swift and certain punishment.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy L. Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Jimmy*_L._*Glass*
> With fellow inmate *Jimmy Wingo*, *Glass* escaped from the Webster Parish, Louisiana Jail in December 1982 and, during their escape, they killed Newton Brown ...
> 
> *Jimmy Wingo | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers*
> *Murderpedia the encyclopedia of murderers*/male.W/w1/*wingo*-*jimmy*.htm
> *Jimmy Wingo* *and Jimmy* L. *Glass* was convicted of shooting to death Newton and Erline Brown while burglarizing their Dixie Inn home on Christmas Day, 1982. *Glass* …
> Neither ever committed another crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Three hundred years of hanging people for everything from stealing bread to murder was necessary to civilize Great Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do people still commit crime in Great Britian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Did cops have to carry gun in GB for the last 100 years, before the Muslim invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there is still crime that means punishment alone does not stop crime. That means there is another dynamic at work besides the risk vs reward factor.
Click to expand...

Type of reward?  And yes more whites commit crimes, but the ratio favors non whites.  It's sad.

Street cred: (urban dictionary) 
A series of points you gain within the 12-30 black year old community in order to gain respect: 

5 point- Born black 
5 point- Born in a single parent home 
10 points- Born poor 
50 points- Sold 'Hard' drugs.. crack, cocaine, Heroin 
65 points- Been shot and survived 
75 points- Been shot multiple times and survived 
70 points- Gang member of crips or bloods 
65 points- Been to prison 
40 points- Been to Jail 
20 points- Have at least 10 tattoos 
20 points- Kicked out of high school or dropped out 
20 points- 16 years old and have a baby mama 
-75 Points- Born rich 
-50 Points- Speak proper English 
-60 Points- Have white friends 
-5 Points- Born white 
-95 Points- Born in a safe neighborhood 
-100 Points- No criminal record 
-40 Points- Live with both parents 
-35 Points- Smile when someone takes your photo 
-60 Points- Straight A student 
-2000 Points- Born in Utah, Maine, New Hampshire, Montana or Arizona.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wont do anything but hide in your bunker but nice bluff.
> Do you have a way to stop all the white on white crime here in the US?  I wouldnt want to have to ship you back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
Click to expand...

I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> No thats for you. You are the one crying about Black people not discussing things with you.



Oh, but they do discuss things with me ... You are just not one of them. Probably because you don't want to or don't have anything worthwhile to discuss ... But hey, I have to admit that is still a guess.

.


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punishment doesnt deter crime but thats a whole nother argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Three hundred years of hanging people for everything from stealing bread to murder was necessary to civilize Great Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do people still commit crime in Great Britian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Did cops have to carry gun in GB for the last 100 years, before the Muslim invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there is still crime that means punishment alone does not stop crime. That means there is another dynamic at work besides the risk vs reward factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type of reward?  And yes more whites commit crimes, but the ratio favors non whites.  It's sad.
> 
> Street cred: (urban dictionary)
> A series of points you gain within the 12-30 black year old community in order to gain respect:
> 
> 5 point- Born black
> 5 point- Born in a single parent home
> 10 points- Born poor
> 50 points- Sold 'Hard' drugs.. crack, cocaine, Heroin
> 65 points- Been shot and survived
> 75 points- Been shot multiple times and survived
> 70 points- Gang member of crips or bloods
> 65 points- Been to prison
> 40 points- Been to Jail
> 20 points- Have at least 10 tattoos
> 20 points- Kicked out of high school or dropped out
> 20 points- 16 years old and have a baby mama
> -75 Points- Born rich
> -50 Points- Speak proper English
> -60 Points- Have white friends
> -5 Points- Born white
> -95 Points- Born in a safe neighborhood
> -100 Points- No criminal record
> -40 Points- Live with both parents
> -35 Points- Smile when someone takes your photo
> -60 Points- Straight A student
> -2000 Points- Born in Utah, Maine, New Hampshire, Montana or Arizona.
Click to expand...

That was an incredibly ignorant post. Please tell me you were trolling and not actually submitting this as evidence?


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats for you. You are the one crying about Black people not discussing things with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but they do discuss things with me ... You are just not one of them. Probably because you don't want to or don't have anything worthwhile to discuss ... But hey, I have to admit that is still a guess.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No one discusses anything with you. If they did you wouldnt make half of the retarded comments you make. Gimme a break please.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was as big of problem as you blacks, we'd deal with it, but it isn't even a blip on the map when it comes to violent crime compared to the fatherless animals you blacks pump out.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
Click to expand...

You set back race relations even further every time you post.

You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
Click to expand...

More butthurt I see?

Whites and Blacks get along fine. Well at least the whites that show respect. Your problem is that you are a cave ape that should be sent back to the caves of Europe.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown Sharpton to my son.He thinks he's hilarious. He, in turn has shown Sharpton to his friends, and even those that don't speak English think he's a riot. Black thug culture is no secret either. Even you must get the picture. I mean you're black and live in the US, right?
> 
> 
> 
> The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok. Like I have told you before what you think of me is not my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was never about you or me. The question was why the vast majority of the world believe blacks are a simple and violent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
Click to expand...

Who told me what? The world-wide perceptions of American blacks is no secret, if that's what you meant. Sharpton and you are just mere illustrations.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> 
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More butthurt I see?
> 
> Whites and Blacks get along fine. Well at least the whites that show respect. Your problem is that you are a cave ape that should be sent back to the caves of Europe.
Click to expand...

Move back to Africa, yard ape.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More butthurt I see?
> 
> Whites and Blacks get along fine. Well at least the whites that show respect. Your problem is that you are a cave ape that should be sent back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move back to Africa, yard ape.
Click to expand...

Go back to Europe cave ape.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture I have is vastly different than the one you have. Since I am Black I'm pretty sure mine is accurate and yours is the result of brainwashing by consent.
> 
> 
> 
> That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok. Like I have told you before what you think of me is not my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was never about you or me. The question was why the vast majority of the world believe blacks are a simple and violent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told me what? The world-wide perceptions of American blacks is no secret, if that's what you meant. Sharpton and you are just mere illustrations.
Click to expand...

I think you spend to much time with your Nazi buddies. People from all over the world know you white boys here in the US are full of shit.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More butthurt I see?
> 
> Whites and Blacks get along fine. Well at least the whites that show respect. Your problem is that you are a cave ape that should be sent back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move back to Africa, yard ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Europe cave ape.
Click to expand...

My sophisticated ancestors found this continent, while your's were roaming around the jungle with a hollowed out carrot on your dick hunting monkeys with a blow gun... like some of you still do.

You need to embrace your roots and move back to the jungle. You'll be much happier there.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More butthurt I see?
> 
> Whites and Blacks get along fine. Well at least the whites that show respect. Your problem is that you are a cave ape that should be sent back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move back to Africa, yard ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Europe cave ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sophisticated ancestors found this continent, while your's were roaming around the jungle with a hollowed out carrot on your dick hunting monkeys with a blow gun... like some of you still do.
> 
> You need to embrace your roots and move back to the jungle. You'll be much happier there.
Click to expand...

Your ancestors werent sophisticated. Columbus thought he landed in India moron.  My ancestors taught your ancestors when they were painting themselves blue and killing and eating each other.  You need to go back to Europe and find those caves. I'm sure you would be right at home.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That might actually have some validity but for the great jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> Sorry, it's really hard to take you for anything but a race pimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok. Like I have told you before what you think of me is not my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question was never about you or me. The question was why the vast majority of the world believe blacks are a simple and violent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told me what? The world-wide perceptions of American blacks is no secret, if that's what you meant. Sharpton and you are just mere illustrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you spend to much time with your Nazi buddies. People from all over the world know you white boys here in the US are full of shit.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not "here in the US", I don't have any Nazi buddies and I am not a boy. But most of all, by the grace of God, I am not black. That would be a bitch!


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> More butthurt I see?
> 
> Whites and Blacks get along fine. Well at least the whites that show respect. Your problem is that you are a cave ape that should be sent back to the caves of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move back to Africa, yard ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Europe cave ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sophisticated ancestors found this continent, while your's were roaming around the jungle with a hollowed out carrot on your dick hunting monkeys with a blow gun... like some of you still do.
> 
> You need to embrace your roots and move back to the jungle. You'll be much happier there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors werent sophisticated. Columbus thought he landed in India moron.  My ancestors taught your ancestors when they were painting themselves blue and killing and eating each other.  You need to go back to Europe and find those caves. I'm sure you would be right at home.
Click to expand...

Cool,finally! Great jungle bunny civilizations!


----------



## ClosedCaption

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bigger problem. Whites commit more crime than anyone....By far.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> *You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. *No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
Click to expand...


I actually think its the legalized discrimination that was on the books in the US for decades that caused the rift....


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... liar... I've worked in a prison, and I saw it was 70% black. Why? Because that's who's doing most of the crime.
> 
> Your lies won't wash here, boy. Since you people tried to destroy Ferguson over a lie, and now the black moron in NYC that RESISTED ARRESTED that died, people are not only learning about how bad black crime is in America, they're getting sick of your shit.
> 
> You're running out options.
> 
> 
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> *You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. *No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think its the legalized discrimination that was on the books in the US for decades that caused the rift....
Click to expand...

They dont want to hear that. They want you to admit you are lazy and just want welfare.  Anything else means you are a problem to race relations.


----------



## the_human_being

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .



Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.


----------



## Mac1958

the_human_being said:


> Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.



The Left doesn't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior. 

Black "leaders" don't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior. 

Anyone who actually tries to hold them accountable is called a racist.

Is it any wonder when they fail to act in their own best interest?

.


----------



## the_human_being

Mac1958 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left doesn't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Black "leaders" don't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Anyone who actually tries to hold them accountable is called a racist.
> 
> Is it any wonder when they fail to act in their own best interest?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So then, are we supposed to somehow care if they don't care themselves?  Why is it a problem of mine?


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most pions you only see the results of your small world. Whites commit more crime. More whites are in prison. Your small country prison just happened to have a larger Black population. Thats if you are even telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> *You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. *No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think its the legalized discrimination that was on the books in the US for decades that caused the rift....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont want to hear that. They want you to admit you are lazy and just want welfare.  Anything else means you are a problem to race relations.
Click to expand...


Dear Asclepias:
I've talked with African Amercian coworkers who believed all the bad hype about Allen West
and couldn't get the concept of how African leaders could unite around education and empowerment.

Now WHO is it benefiting from blacklisting and derailing Allen West, Ben Carson and other Conservative Black leaders?

I'd like your opinion: Do I blame the Blacks for believing all that negative hype instead of researching and reaching out to connect across party lines.

Do I blame the liberals and Democrats for putting out that image and demonizing such people for political point and power?

Whose fault is it that the African American community stays divided left and right?


----------



## Mac1958

the_human_being said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left doesn't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Black "leaders" don't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Anyone who actually tries to hold them accountable is called a racist.
> 
> Is it any wonder when they fail to act in their own best interest?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, are we supposed to somehow care if they don't care themselves?  Why is it a problem of mine?
Click to expand...

 
As a human being, you might have concern for a group of people, Americans,who have been victimized twice in this nation's history.

Outside of that, I guess you're under no obligation to care.

.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned working in the Supermax Prison in Boscobel, WI YEARS ago right here on this board, and it was the 13th supermaximum prison built in America. I was a Maintenance Mechanic III there for the state of Wisconsin, and we housed prisoners not only from Wisconsin, but from the ENTIRE MIDWEST AREA, so it had nothing to do all with "my small world."
> 
> You blacks are violent, uneducated and lazy. Most everyone knows this by now. Your race needs a complete overhaul because your lies, excuses and denying there's a problem just don't wash anymore.
> 
> Time to step up and do something about your clan.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused. There is nothing to wash. No one is concerned if you believe anything. What Black people are saying is that you asked and you have been told. If you have an issue with the answer then thats your issue. Like I said before, you arent going to do anything. The cost that is required is something you dont want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You set back race relations even further every time you post.
> 
> *You are a prime example of why blacks and whites don't get along. *No one wants to be friends with someone like you. Not white, not red, not yellow not even some other blacks. You have a problem, and should probably either be locked up or sent back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think its the legalized discrimination that was on the books in the US for decades that caused the rift....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont want to hear that. They want you to admit you are lazy and just want welfare.  Anything else means you are a problem to race relations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Asclepias:
> I've talked with African Amercian coworkers who believed all the bad hype about Allen West
> and couldn't get the concept of how African leaders could unite around education and empowerment.
> 
> Now WHO is it benefiting from blacklisting and derailing Allen West, Ben Carson and other Conservative Black leaders?
> 
> I'd like your opinion: Do I blame the Blacks for believing all that negative hype instead of researching and reaching out to connect across party lines.
> 
> Do I blame the liberals and Democrats for putting out that image and demonizing such people for political point and power?
> 
> Whose fault is it that the African American community stays divided left and right?
Click to expand...


Great points Emily. I can only tell you that the Black/African American community is not monolithic like some people claim. If I had to speak generally I would say that most black people lean heavily towards liberal values with some conservative ones thrown. That is just my perspective.  What is amazing is that the rest of the people I know have the exact same eclectic political views regardless of race.  

Black conservatives are a odd bunch to me. Its amazing (to me) they would be part of a party that actively promotes racist views of Black people and other people of color. I have spoken with some and have found a range of reason for being part of the Republican party. Some say they feel they should change the ideology of the party back to what it was when the slaves were freed. I have no problem with these types as I see them as pioneers.  Colin Powell is one of these guys. There other less famous ones that never get any airtime as well.  The ones that get the most air time like Thomas and to a lesser extent Carson appear to be what we call uncle toms.  Both were lucky enough to be around to take advantage of the same AA programs they are now vehemently speaking out against. Those types of Black cons I despise on a sliding scale depending on how revolting their posturing becomes to basically appease white people appears to me.

At what point do you stop reaching when you see no movement on the other side?  Both the Dems and the Reps put out things that keep the fight going. Thats why I am not a Dem and definitely would never be a Rep. The African American community needs to register independent so their vote cannot be depended on for one party or another.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .




Be careful Mac.   

The countdown to the racist label coming your way begins in 3 ..... 2..... 1......


----------



## WelfareQueen

ClosedCaption said:


> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.




The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.  

Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?  

Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.


----------



## Asclepias

WelfareQueen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
Click to expand...

I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
Click to expand...



Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?


*I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"


*"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*

*"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*

*"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"


*"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *


----------



## Asclepias

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
Click to expand...

Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?

*The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.

Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*


----------



## ScienceRocks

If they did then the black community would do everything in its power to stop their own children from blowing away other blacks. 93% of 50% of all murder in this country is black on black.


----------



## Care4all

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little that a President can do to make people stop having illegitimate children, or pay attention in school, or stop doing drugs, or stop killing each other.  These are personal decisions, made day after day and perpetuating 90% of "Blacks'" problems in our society. The other 10%, granted, is he result of private and institutionalized racism.
> 
> But his AG lends credence to the "It's not our FAULT!" crowd when he makes inflammatory comments and threats, and feeds the perception that, for example, the grand juries in St Louis and New York didn't do their jobs.  It's pretty fucking bad when the chief law enforcement official in the country says, in effect, that the law enforcement system is screwing people of black African ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he stop welfare that subsidizes out of wedlock children no matter what race, simply by Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children would go hungry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might lose some weight too.
> 
> Children go hungry in Africa, not here.
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on how to stop black on black crime, but I know you don't want to report back to another whitey.
Click to expand...

Duh
Children don't go hungry here
BECAUSE of welfare and other programs we have here that Africa doesn't.


----------



## Mac1958

WelfareQueen said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful Mac.
> 
> The countdown to the racist label coming your way begins in 3 ..... 2..... 1......
Click to expand...


Yeah.  They can take that BS, fold it into a nice, neat little square, and cram it.

.


----------



## the_human_being

Mac1958 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left doesn't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Black "leaders" don't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Anyone who actually tries to hold them accountable is called a racist.
> 
> Is it any wonder when they fail to act in their own best interest?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, are we supposed to somehow care if they don't care themselves?  Why is it a problem of mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a human being, you might have concern for a group of people, Americans,who have been victimized twice in this nation's history.
> 
> Outside of that, I guess you're under no obligation to care.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


If they don't care, I don't care.  I have no concern or sympathy for folks who murder one another the way they do. It's high time they became civilized.  Are they murdering one another because the Black they murdered persecuted them?


----------



## Mac1958

the_human_being said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left doesn't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Black "leaders" don't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Anyone who actually tries to hold them accountable is called a racist.
> 
> Is it any wonder when they fail to act in their own best interest?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, are we supposed to somehow care if they don't care themselves?  Why is it a problem of mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a human being, you might have concern for a group of people, Americans,who have been victimized twice in this nation's history.
> 
> Outside of that, I guess you're under no obligation to care.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't care, I don't care.  I have no concern or sympathy for folks who murder one another the way they do. It's high time they became civilized.  Are they murdering one another because the Black they murdered persecuted them?
Click to expand...


I would only have you look at what is done to them from the day they're born:  The Left tells them that white people are out to get them, that Dad doesn't need to be around, that life is unfair and only someone else can make their lives better;  the Left spins for and enables any bad behavior and defends them against anyone who challenges them.

That's a fucked up thing to do to a kid, and it's been happening to American Blacks for generations now.  I understand your frustration, but I can't blame them for being angry after what's been done to them.  I think they're starting to see that those who claim to "care" have hurt them.

.


----------



## Stephanie

Where's Sharpton and Obama now?

Snip:
*In Top 10 States With Most Abortions, 60% of Babies Killed Were Black or Hispanic*
_by Sarah Zagorski | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 12/5/14 4:47 PM_


AsLifeNewspreviously reported, the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) released its national abortion report last month and the new statistics show the number of abortions in the United States have declined to a historic low.

However, unfortunately, a new analysis reveals that out of the ten states where the most abortions occurred, *60.48% of the babies killed were African American and Hispanic.*


According to the Census Bureau, Blacks and Hispanics comprise only13.2% and 17.1%of the population respectively; however they get37.3% and 22%of all abortions.

 Additionally, while it definitely isn’t news that Planned Parenthood targets minority groups, the new statistics confirm a pattern that has been going on for years.
In the media, *Planned Parenthood is praised for being “diverse”, but 79% of all their abortion facilities are located near minority neighborhoods.*

 There is no way that’s simply “coincidental.” Since 1973, approximately 13 million black babies have been lost because of abortion, and out of the approximately 4000 abortions that are performed daily in the United States, 1452 of them are performed on African American women and their unborn children.
The new report from the CDC is based on information gathered from central health agencies of 49 reporting areas including the District of Columbia; New York City; and 47 states, excluding California, Maryland, and New Hampshire.
CNS News shares more:

all of it here:
In Top 10 States With Most Abortions 60 of Babies Killed Were Black or Hispanic LifeNews.com


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?
> 
> *The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.
> 
> Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*
Click to expand...


Eactly how is any of that racist?


----------



## WelfareQueen

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?
> 
> *The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.
> 
> Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eactly how is any of that racist?
Click to expand...



He can't find anything else and he's grasping.  And he will not directly address your question because he can't.

There are aspects of white culture that are negative.  For example:  I have always thought white culture was far too obsessed with money and materialism.  I do not think white culture has ever fully appreciated the role women play in society.  

Now....that is just my opinion.  People are free to agree or disagree.  But expressing such an opinion is not racist.  

Asschap is simply trying to deflect from his own obvious hatred.  How does he explain these remarks.  

*"I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"


*"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*

*"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*

*"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"


*"Regardless of what branch they were white trash."*


----------



## the_human_being

Mac1958 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black live do not appear to matter in the least to Black folks the way they're murdering one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left doesn't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Black "leaders" don't hold them accountable, spinning and deflecting for them, enabling counterproductive behavior.
> 
> Anyone who actually tries to hold them accountable is called a racist.
> 
> Is it any wonder when they fail to act in their own best interest?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, are we supposed to somehow care if they don't care themselves?  Why is it a problem of mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a human being, you might have concern for a group of people, Americans,who have been victimized twice in this nation's history.
> 
> Outside of that, I guess you're under no obligation to care.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't care, I don't care.  I have no concern or sympathy for folks who murder one another the way they do. It's high time they became civilized.  Are they murdering one another because the Black they murdered persecuted them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would only have you look at what is done to them from the day they're born:  The Left tells them that white people are out to get them, that Dad doesn't need to be around, that life is unfair and only someone else can make their lives better;  the Left spins for and enables any bad behavior and defends them against anyone who challenges them.
> 
> That's a fucked up thing to do to a kid, and it's been happening to American Blacks for generations now.  I understand your frustration, but I can't blame them for being angry after what's been done to them.  I think they're starting to see that those who claim to "care" have hurt them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Still not my problem.  I don't ask them to interfere in or be concerned with my problems.  I'm an adult and responsible for myself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?
> 
> *The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.
> 
> Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eactly how is any of that racist?
Click to expand...


  Facts are racist.....


----------



## WelfareQueen

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?
> 
> *The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.
> 
> Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eactly how is any of that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are racist.....
Click to expand...



Yep.  And so is anyone who disagrees with the liberal orthodoxy.  Using the racist label is an attempt to shut people up....nothing more.


----------



## the_human_being

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?
> 
> *The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.
> 
> Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eactly how is any of that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are racist.....
Click to expand...


The TRUTH must be depressed!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

the_human_being said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught you lying again. Why do you say the media or Al Sharpton dont give a shit? The point you miss is that you evidently dont have a clue what Black people rail against in their community. Your racist views are part of the racial issue as it breeds distrust of white people in the Black community. As you spread the lies and innuendo that Blacks dont care about violence in their community you give fertile ground for that distrust to find root.  Just because we dont report to you directly as to what we are doing is a problem you seem to have with being kept in the loop. You should stop worrying about Black violence and concentrate on the violence, crooks, and crime lovers in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's racists views?  These are your words.  Correct?
> 
> 
> *I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"
> 
> 
> *"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*
> 
> *"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*
> 
> *"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"
> 
> 
> *"Regardless of what branch they were white trash." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racist views. These are your words correct? Do you have a good reason for why these quotes from you are not racist?
> 
> *The black community does have many deep seated and frankly sick cultural values.
> 
> Black culture that derides education and being well spoken as "acting white," is sick. A culture where blacks fathers abandon their children en masse is sick. A culture in which 1 in 4 males is incarcerated is sick.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eactly how is any of that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are racist.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The TRUTH must be depressed!!!
Click to expand...


   It's getting harder and harder to keep the lid on these days....and blacks and liberals know it.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet

Black Lies Matter


----------



## ClosedCaption

Vigilante said:


>




Needs more photoshop and straw


----------



## WelfareQueen

ClosedCaption said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more photoshop and straw
Click to expand...



I think many would like to see black folks put as much energy into the wholesale slaughter of their young men....by other young black men....as they do on this issue.

Yes....the black community has a valid complaint about aspects of the criminal justice system. 

But whites concerns about the explosion of black violent crime is valid as well.  Why are blacks so energized about one issue and seemingly so apathetic about the other?

Don't they realize blacks killing blacks is taking far more of their children?  Where is the outrage?


----------



## ClosedCaption

WelfareQueen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more photoshop and straw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think many would like to see black folks put as much energy into the wholesale slaughter of their young men....by other young black men....as they do on this issue.
> 
> Yes....the black community has a valid complaint about aspects of the criminal justice system.
> 
> But whites concerns about the explosion of black violent crime is valid as well.  Why are blacks so energized about one issue and seemingly so apathetic about the other?
> 
> Don't they realize blacks killing blacks is taking far more of their children?  Where is the outrage?
Click to expand...



Why are whites out there energized about this one issue?  Better question:  Why are you comparing cops to criminals who do jail time for their crimes and police officers walk.

Are cops and criminals the same?  

Is going free while being a cop the same as being locked up while being a criminal?

Nope on both accounts.  Why you are you not concerned with white crimes?  You seem really interested in only stopping crime in one community and not the other....because you're fair?


----------



## dilloduck

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .



It's all talk. Liberals lie. They rescue their own inner victims by proclaiming to love any external "victim" they can find.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community


----------



## WelfareQueen

ClosedCaption said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more photoshop and straw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think many would like to see black folks put as much energy into the wholesale slaughter of their young men....by other young black men....as they do on this issue.
> 
> Yes....the black community has a valid complaint about aspects of the criminal justice system.
> 
> But whites concerns about the explosion of black violent crime is valid as well.  Why are blacks so energized about one issue and seemingly so apathetic about the other?
> 
> Don't they realize blacks killing blacks is taking far more of their children?  Where is the outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are whites out there energized about this one issue?  Better question:  Why are you comparing cops to criminals who do jail time for their crimes and police officers walk.
> 
> Are cops and criminals the same?
> 
> Is going free while being a cop the same as being locked up while being a criminal?
> 
> Nope on both accounts.  Why you are you not concerned with white crimes?  You seem really interested in only stopping crime in one community and not the other....because you're fair?
Click to expand...



Read more carefully.  I clearly said both are valid issues.  I also clearly said I would like to see the black community equally energized by both issues.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community


They havent gotten over the fact that we wont ever be slaves again.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community
> 
> 
> 
> They havent gotten over the fact that we wont ever be slaves again.
Click to expand...



Explain these comments.  They are your words....right?


*I never said I didnt call people apes. Of course I do. Anytime an ape types a racist statement i'm going to let them know...."I see you ape". What does that have to do with what I posted?*"


*"The reason I had to ask is because I know that dumb white trash are into molesting animals."*

*"No I asked because I have been told by dumb white trash that they have sex with cows and other animals. They thought it was funny while at the same time having a wistful look of fond remembrance of the event."*

*"I didnt ask you who you hung around with. I asked you what type of female. You sound like dumb white trash so I had to make sure.*"


*"Regardless of what branch they were white trash."*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

If the goal is to become a society that is truly color blind and a person is judged on the content of their character instead of the color of their skin, people simply need to take full responsibility for their own actions rather than indulging in this endless finger pointing and excuse making based upon skin color.

 When people learn to be just as critical of who they consider "us" as they do "them", they might get there.  White leftists are too often so terrified of criticizing any "them" that they indulge in massive double standards. Black leftists are too often so  engaged in finger pointing at "them" that they refuse to take any responsibility for "us".  Likewise, white righties can get so caught up in attacking "them" that they are unwilling to see how the "us" might be contributing to the situation. 

Identity politics suck.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WelfareQueen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more photoshop and straw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think many would like to see black folks put as much energy into the wholesale slaughter of their young men....by other young black men....as they do on this issue.
> 
> Yes....the black community has a valid complaint about aspects of the criminal justice system.
> 
> But whites concerns about the explosion of black violent crime is valid as well.  Why are blacks so energized about one issue and seemingly so apathetic about the other?
> 
> Don't they realize blacks killing blacks is taking far more of their children?  Where is the outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are whites out there energized about this one issue?  Better question:  Why are you comparing cops to criminals who do jail time for their crimes and police officers walk.
> 
> Are cops and criminals the same?
> 
> Is going free while being a cop the same as being locked up while being a criminal?
> 
> Nope on both accounts.  Why you are you not concerned with white crimes?  You seem really interested in only stopping crime in one community and not the other....because you're fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read more carefully.  I clearly said both are valid issues.  I also clearly said I would like to see the black community equally energized by both issues.
Click to expand...



Read more carefully I didnt address either of those issues.  I am wondering why you are comparing cops to criminals and no jail time to jail time.

But its ok, its something you cannot explain which makes it even more silly


----------



## sealybobo

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .



I'm as liberal as they come.  I have empathy and I can see where black people are coming from.  BUT, I can also see where/how/why/when blacks are wrong.  What is the one common denominator in all these cases?  The stupid ass young black man argued and fought with the police.  Smart people don't do this.  It is YES SIR NO SIR when we talk to cops.  Young black men need to learn how to do this.  Even if you feel like the police are being unfair, you still need to put your hands behind your back and let them cuff and arrest you.  This happens to white people too.  It happened to me.  I had to go get $1000 lawyer to get off.  What I didn't do is refuse to put my hands behind my back when the cop told me he was arresting me.  If I would have resisted, I don't think the cop should be criminally prosecuted for whatever goes down after that.  My fault not his. 

Now in every case they are showing us across the country I would fire every one of those cops and I would award the victims families' millions of dollars and I would train the cops to do better and I would clean up the cops and I would make sure that a black city has 75% black cops, etc.

Fact is, this can and will happen to young white men too if they act like fools.  Time to smarten up America.

Oh yea, and by the way, black people feel like they are being unfairly treated like 2nd class citizens?  I say they are second class citizens.  Want proof?  How many of them voted in the last midterm?  EXACTLY!  So sorry black people but you do not matter in this country.  Want to matter?  Start fucking voting.  Don't march.  Don't riot.  VOTE you fucking idiots!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Dogmaphobe said:


> If the goal is to become a society that is truly color blind and a person is judged on the content of their character instead of the color of their skin, people simply need to take full responsibility for their own actions rather than indulging in this endless finger pointing and excuse making based upon skin color.
> 
> When people learn to be just as critical of who they consider "us" as they do "them", they might get there.  White leftists are too often so terrified of criticizing any "them" that they indulge in massive double standards. Black leftists are too often so  engaged in finger pointing at "them" that they refuse to take any responsibility for "us".  Likewise, white righties can get so caught up in attacking "them" that they are unwilling to see how the "us" might be contributing to the situation.
> 
> Identity politics suck.



I agree.  I listen to black radio and the conversation rarely goes to talking about how black people need to get their shit together.  Occasionally a caller says it but usually the conversation goes right back to how cops have always treated blacks unfairly. 

There is no way black people are going to stay focused on the fact that their society/culture needs to change too, not just the cops.  The guy in Ferguson stole and then assaulted the cop.  The kid was waving around a gun.  The guy was selling loose cigarettes and resisted arrest.

Again, I'm not saying the blacks are wrong and the whites are right.  I'm just saying that if we only focus on what's wrong with the cops then we are ignoring half the problem.


----------



## sealybobo

I know a drug dealer black guy who served time for shooting someone, supposedly.  He moved to the burbs from Detroit to sell drugs to white kids.  One night he got arrested for something else and he kept insisting that he get his 1 phone call.  I remember being arrested.  They gave you your one phone call but it was when they were ready, not me.  So anyways, this guy stands up hard and fast to the cop and says I KNOW MY RIGHTS and the cop tazed him.  He fell and hit his eye and sued the cops and got over $100,000.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?
Click to expand...


I don't know ... I am neither a Democrat nor someone who doesn't vote. I don't even have an answer for their frustration ... Just observing the way things play out.

What are your ideas on the matter if any?

.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The general population pretty much knows the score and are getting tired of the bullshit from the ghetto,and it's starting to show.
> The race card is no longer holds any weight because of over use.
> We have a black president yet race relations have worsened because blacks now know that just because the prez has the same color skin as you,doesnt mean your lot in life will improve.



Because no matter how much training we give the cops they're still going to have to go out and deal with criminals.  Sorry if those criminals tend to be mostly black. 

What we need are black cops in black neighborhoods.  Then it won't be about color when the cop kills your stupid ass when you resist arrest. 

Black people.  What do you do when a cop says put your hands behind your back?  Learn the answer to this question and it will solve all your problems.  Also, what do you do when a cop yells freeze?


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know ... I am neither a Democrat nor someone who doesn't vote. I don't even have an answer for their frustration ... Just observing the way things play out.
> 
> What are your ideas on the matter if any?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.

And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.

And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?


----------



## the_human_being

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know ... I am neither a Democrat nor someone who doesn't vote. I don't even have an answer for their frustration ... Just observing the way things play out.
> 
> What are your ideas on the matter if any?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
Click to expand...


We don't need your vote. You are correct in that we know you won't show up at the polls. Your Moms have no transportation and those who might be your Fathers are too drunk or stoned to get to the polls.


----------



## sealybobo

the_human_being said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are frustrated that Obama has done nothing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know ... I am neither a Democrat nor someone who doesn't vote. I don't even have an answer for their frustration ... Just observing the way things play out.
> 
> What are your ideas on the matter if any?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your vote. You are correct in that we know you won't show up at the polls. Your Moms have no transportation and those who might be your Fathers are too drunk or stoned to get to the polls.
Click to expand...


Moms could get an absentee ballot.

Anyways, until they wise up and realize voting matters, GOP white men, feel free to continue shitting on the black communities in America.  When they don't vote they are saying they agree with you that they are 2nd class citizens.  Think about it.  Black people agree with you that they are too stupid to vote. 

And black men.  Stop with the fucking million man marches and the riots.  If you can't even vote every 2 years just take whatever the white man gives you because whatever HE decides to give you is what you deserve because you don't even care.  Clearly you don't care.  If you cared you would vote.


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?



Whew ... Thank goodness I did what was necessary not to be the working poor or middle class ... No need to vote for a Democrat.

How does the GOP taking any votes for granted frustrate African Americans in regards to their support of the Democrat Party (let me just say that I don't think it does)?

I didn't suggest African Americans should vote Democrat or Republican ... I see no need for an African American to vote for either party because it is assumed they should or shouldn't as a matter of race. If they have to vote for one party or the other for racial reasons ... Pfft, I have no use for that kind of politics.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community



   Whites dont have a violence problem in their communities.
What would you suggest we focus our efforts on? I mean surely you have some ideas since you brought it up.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is to become a society that is truly color blind and a person is judged on the content of their character instead of the color of their skin, people simply need to take full responsibility for their own actions rather than indulging in this endless finger pointing and excuse making based upon skin color.
> 
> When people learn to be just as critical of who they consider "us" as they do "them", they might get there.  White leftists are too often so terrified of criticizing any "them" that they indulge in massive double standards. Black leftists are too often so  engaged in finger pointing at "them" that they refuse to take any responsibility for "us".  Likewise, white righties can get so caught up in attacking "them" that they are unwilling to see how the "us" might be contributing to the situation.
> 
> Identity politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I listen to black radio and the conversation rarely goes to talking about how black people need to get their shit together.  Occasionally a caller says it but usually the conversation goes right back to how cops have always treated blacks unfairly.
Click to expand...


Because when you have a topic you address that topic.  Your logic says that if we talk about a book then we also have to talk about the way the book is made instead of the book itself.




> There is no way black people are going to stay focused on the fact that their society/culture needs to change too, not just the cops.  The guy in Ferguson stole and then assaulted the cop.  The kid was waving around a gun.  The guy was selling loose cigarettes and resisted arrest.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying the blacks are wrong and the whites are right.  I'm just saying that if we only focus on what's wrong with the cops then we are ignoring half the problem.



I'm curious why you ignore white culture and their propensity for violence yet you believe that blacks need to get their shit together simply because you say so....but whites who commit crimes dont need reflection...they just need counseling for those poor white kids.

When a white person gets murdered why does the conversation never lead to whats wrong with the white community?  You know why you just hate to be shown that you are bias toward blacks


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites dont have a violence problem in their communities.
> What would you suggest we focus our efforts on? I mean surely you have some ideas since you brought it up.
Click to expand...


Nope, from what I can see is that white violence is no problem but black violence is

Basically anything a black person does is "a problem" and when whites do the same its "not a problem" because you're all about fair.

Where are the white leaders to discuss violence in their community?  Oh sorry, I forgot white violence is a-ok


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew ... Thank goodness I did what was necessary not to be the working poor or middle class ... No need to vote for a Democrat.
> 
> How does the GOP taking any votes for granted frustrate African Americans in regards to their support of the Democrat Party (let me just say that I don't think it does)?
> 
> I didn't suggest African Americans should vote Democrat or Republican ... I see no need for an African American to vote for either party because it is assumed they should or shouldn't as a matter of race. If they have to vote for one party or the other for racial reasons ... Pfft, I have no use for that kind of politics.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are correct.  Just like poor and middle class whites, poor and middle class blacks should be voting Democratic. 

There are a lot more of us than there are you upper middle class/rich people.  This is why you like it that they/we most people don't vote.  If they voted, your side would have to change their policies because you wouldn't be taking their NON VOTE for granted.  Then you would have to start honestly trying to appeal to the masses.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites dont have a violence problem in their communities.
> What would you suggest we focus our efforts on? I mean surely you have some ideas since you brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, from what I can see is that white violence is no problem but black violence is
> 
> Basically anything a black person does is "a problem" and when whites do the same its "not a problem" because you're all about fair.
> 
> Where are the white leaders to discuss violence in their community?  Oh sorry, I forgot white violence is a-ok
Click to expand...


   Hmmmm....my white neighborhood has pretty much zero crime.
Any suggestions on where we should strive to improve?
    I wouldnt mind if they moved the cups on the greens more often.....I could definitely get behind that.
    And maybe petition the clubhouse to put Makers Mark on the rolling bar that the hot chick drives around the course.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites dont have a violence problem in their communities.
> What would you suggest we focus our efforts on? I mean surely you have some ideas since you brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, from what I can see is that white violence is no problem but black violence is
> 
> Basically anything a black person does is "a problem" and when whites do the same its "not a problem" because you're all about fair.
> 
> Where are the white leaders to discuss violence in their community?  Oh sorry, I forgot white violence is a-ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....my white neighborhood has pretty much zero crime.
Click to expand...


Well I guess that means there is no white violence then huh? lol



> Any suggestions on where we should strive to improve?



Maybe you can use all the suggestions you come up with for your own community?  No?


----------



## the_human_being

sealybobo said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the African American community is frustrated because they realized the Democrats are taking their votes for granted ... And sent them to the back of the bus again (or is willing to throw them under the bus) to make way for the Hispanic vote.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know ... I am neither a Democrat nor someone who doesn't vote. I don't even have an answer for their frustration ... Just observing the way things play out.
> 
> What are your ideas on the matter if any?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your vote. You are correct in that we know you won't show up at the polls. Your Moms have no transportation and those who might be your Fathers are too drunk or stoned to get to the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moms could get an absentee ballot.
> 
> Anyways, until they wise up and realize voting matters, GOP white men, feel free to continue shitting on the black communities in America.  When they don't vote they are saying they agree with you that they are 2nd class citizens.  Think about it.  Black people agree with you that they are too stupid to vote.
> 
> And black men.  Stop with the fucking million man marches and the riots.  If you can't even vote every 2 years just take whatever the white man gives you because whatever HE decides to give you is what you deserve because you don't even care.  Clearly you don't care.  If you cared you would vote.
Click to expand...


Finally we do agree on something.  They are stupid.  Totally an inferior race altogether.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is to become a society that is truly color blind and a person is judged on the content of their character instead of the color of their skin, people simply need to take full responsibility for their own actions rather than indulging in this endless finger pointing and excuse making based upon skin color.
> 
> When people learn to be just as critical of who they consider "us" as they do "them", they might get there.  White leftists are too often so terrified of criticizing any "them" that they indulge in massive double standards. Black leftists are too often so  engaged in finger pointing at "them" that they refuse to take any responsibility for "us".  Likewise, white righties can get so caught up in attacking "them" that they are unwilling to see how the "us" might be contributing to the situation.
> 
> Identity politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I listen to black radio and the conversation rarely goes to talking about how black people need to get their shit together.  Occasionally a caller says it but usually the conversation goes right back to how cops have always treated blacks unfairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when you have a topic you address that topic.  Your logic says that if we talk about a book then we also have to talk about the way the book is made instead of the book itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way black people are going to stay focused on the fact that their society/culture needs to change too, not just the cops.  The guy in Ferguson stole and then assaulted the cop.  The kid was waving around a gun.  The guy was selling loose cigarettes and resisted arrest.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying the blacks are wrong and the whites are right.  I'm just saying that if we only focus on what's wrong with the cops then we are ignoring half the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious why you ignore white culture and their propensity for violence yet you believe that blacks need to get their shit together simply because you say so....but whites who commit crimes dont need reflection...they just need counseling for those poor white kids.
> 
> When a white person gets murdered why does the conversation never lead to whats wrong with the white community?  You know why you just hate to be shown that you are bias toward blacks
Click to expand...


Ok, but then after we are done focusing on the cop issue, lets go back to the issue I'm bringing up because I think it is a big part of the problem. 

And I don't ignore white crime.  Can you please tell me what white city in Metro Detroit that I would feel unsafe walking through during the daytime?  Because I can't think of one.  But I can name you several black cities that I know even black people wouldn't walk through. 

Stop deflecting and changing the subject.  Black people need to clean up their black ghettos and NOW! 

Stop worrying about us whites.  We're doing just fine.  How is the black community doing?  Ask yourselves why so many of your young black men are getting shot and stop being the victims.  Raise your kids.  Stop stealing.  Stop being defensive.  We'll never fix you people if you keep it up.


----------



## sealybobo

the_human_being said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Democrats care about a demographic that doesn't show up to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ... I am neither a Democrat nor someone who doesn't vote. I don't even have an answer for their frustration ... Just observing the way things play out.
> 
> What are your ideas on the matter if any?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your vote. You are correct in that we know you won't show up at the polls. Your Moms have no transportation and those who might be your Fathers are too drunk or stoned to get to the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moms could get an absentee ballot.
> 
> Anyways, until they wise up and realize voting matters, GOP white men, feel free to continue shitting on the black communities in America.  When they don't vote they are saying they agree with you that they are 2nd class citizens.  Think about it.  Black people agree with you that they are too stupid to vote.
> 
> And black men.  Stop with the fucking million man marches and the riots.  If you can't even vote every 2 years just take whatever the white man gives you because whatever HE decides to give you is what you deserve because you don't even care.  Clearly you don't care.  If you cared you would vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally we do agree on something.  They are stupid.  Totally an inferior race altogether.
Click to expand...


Until they prove you wrong I'll have to agree with you.  And no march is going to prove you wrong.  I want to see 80% of the black community show up to vote in 2016.  If not, stop crying when white people in Florida pass a stand your ground law and it gets your Trevon Martin killed.  If you care, show up and vote.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew ... Thank goodness I did what was necessary not to be the working poor or middle class ... No need to vote for a Democrat.
> 
> How does the GOP taking any votes for granted frustrate African Americans in regards to their support of the Democrat Party (let me just say that I don't think it does)?
> 
> I didn't suggest African Americans should vote Democrat or Republican ... I see no need for an African American to vote for either party because it is assumed they should or shouldn't as a matter of race. If they have to vote for one party or the other for racial reasons ... Pfft, I have no use for that kind of politics.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> You are correct.  Just like poor and middle class whites, poor and middle class blacks should be voting Democratic.
> 
> There are a lot more of us than there are you upper middle class/rich people.  This is why you like it that they/we most people don't vote.  If they voted, your side would have to change their policies because you wouldn't be taking their NON VOTE for granted.  Then you would have to start honestly trying to appeal to the masses.



Just as a question ... Where are you getting the idea that I might not want someone to vote? I actively encourage everyone to vote.

If you think people should vote for one party or another in regards to their fiscal position ... Then there is something I can add to that as well. The reason I don't care who shows up to vote (although would encourage everyone to do so) ... Is because nothing you or anyone else can ever vote for will stop me from doing what I need to do in order to remain fiscally secure.

I don't have to appeal to the masses because I don't rely on the government (or your vote) for my fiscal survival (freedom). Go vote Democrat or Republican if you can tell the difference between the two ... I am a Conservative and I am not waiting for you or the government to do anything for me.

In fact ... I wish you sorry SOB's would stop playing politics and get a grip on the budget and national debt before you ruin any chance of survival for the people you are claiming to protect.

.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that white people want blacks to do more in their community than what they are willing to do themselves in their own community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites dont have a violence problem in their communities.
> What would you suggest we focus our efforts on? I mean surely you have some ideas since you brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, from what I can see is that white violence is no problem but black violence is
> 
> Basically anything a black person does is "a problem" and when whites do the same its "not a problem" because you're all about fair.
> 
> Where are the white leaders to discuss violence in their community?  Oh sorry, I forgot white violence is a-ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....my white neighborhood has pretty much zero crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess that means there is no white violence then huh? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on where we should strive to improve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you can use all the suggestions you come up with for your own community?  No?
Click to expand...


When a crime happens in our community it shocks everyone. 

Wait!  That is until all the black people moved from Detroit out to the suburbs.  Remember when Detroit went from 2 million residence to 700,000?  So now the party store on the lake that had never ever been robbed was robbed by some black guy.  And gun shots, cars being broken into, more drugs, crime. 

This is why whites left Detroit in the first place.  Now the blacks are following us out to the burbs and ruining the burbs???  Bullshit!  No where else for us to move so now we have to deal with you black people.  If we have to deal with you, we are not going to sugar coat it.  EVOLVE PLEASE!  Stop being ghetto.  Raise your kids.  Get a job.  Finish school.  Put a rubber on.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is to become a society that is truly color blind and a person is judged on the content of their character instead of the color of their skin, people simply need to take full responsibility for their own actions rather than indulging in this endless finger pointing and excuse making based upon skin color.
> 
> When people learn to be just as critical of who they consider "us" as they do "them", they might get there.  White leftists are too often so terrified of criticizing any "them" that they indulge in massive double standards. Black leftists are too often so  engaged in finger pointing at "them" that they refuse to take any responsibility for "us".  Likewise, white righties can get so caught up in attacking "them" that they are unwilling to see how the "us" might be contributing to the situation.
> 
> Identity politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I listen to black radio and the conversation rarely goes to talking about how black people need to get their shit together.  Occasionally a caller says it but usually the conversation goes right back to how cops have always treated blacks unfairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when you have a topic you address that topic.  Your logic says that if we talk about a book then we also have to talk about the way the book is made instead of the book itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way black people are going to stay focused on the fact that their society/culture needs to change too, not just the cops.  The guy in Ferguson stole and then assaulted the cop.  The kid was waving around a gun.  The guy was selling loose cigarettes and resisted arrest.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying the blacks are wrong and the whites are right.  I'm just saying that if we only focus on what's wrong with the cops then we are ignoring half the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious why you ignore white culture and their propensity for violence yet you believe that blacks need to get their shit together simply because you say so....but whites who commit crimes dont need reflection...they just need counseling for those poor white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a white person gets murdered why does the conversation never lead to whats wrong with the white community?  You know why you just hate to be shown that you are bias toward blacks
Click to expand...


Ok, but then after we are done focusing on the cop issue, lets go back to the issue I'm bringing up because I think it is a big part of the problem.[/quote]

Fine, just saying that when you are talking about one topic....switching to another one makes it look like you are deflecting. 



> And I don't ignore white crime.  Can you please tell me what white city in Metro Detroit that I would feel unsafe walking through during the daytime?  Because I can't think of one.  But I can name you several black cities that I know even black people wouldn't walk through.



What does that mean exactly?  That you arent afraid of white people the way you are blacks.  Um ok then...



> Stop deflecting and changing the subject.  Black people need to clean up their black ghettos and NOW!



And whites basically have no excuse for being violent.  In fact their violence is seen as not a problem at all...or it must be a logical reason for it.  Like those poor Columbine kids...Who made them shoot up the whole school?  Was it bullies?  It most certainly WAS NOT that they are just violent or ghetto or Al Sharpton blah blah



> Stop worrying about us whites.



Why?  You seem so concerned with blacks and make excuses for white violence while saying there are no excuses for black violence.



> We're doing just fine.  How is the black community doing?



We're doing fine, focus on your people and we will focus on ours.  Stop making excuses



> Ask yourselves why so many of your young black men are getting shot and stop being the victims.  Raise your kids.  Stop stealing.  Stop being defensive.  We'll never fix you people if you keep it up.



The same reason whites are getting shot and being victims.  Why you consider a crime worst based on the perps skin color is beyond me


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  Just like poor and middle class whites, poor and middle class blacks should be voting Democratic.
> 
> There are a lot more of us than there are you upper middle class/rich people.  This is why you like it that they/we most people don't vote.  If they voted, your side would have to change their policies because you wouldn't be taking their NON VOTE for granted.  Then you would have to start honestly trying to appeal to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a question ... Where are you getting the idea that I might not want someone to vote? I actively encourage everyone to vote.
> 
> If you think people should vote for one party or another in regards to their fiscal position ... Then there is something I can add to that as well. The reason I don't care who shows up to vote (although would encourage everyone to do so) ... Is because nothing you or anyone else can ever vote for will stop me from doing what I need to do in order to remain fiscally secure.
> 
> I don't have to appeal to the masses because I don't rely on the government (or your vote) for my fiscal survival (freedom). Go vote Democrat or Republican if you can tell the difference between the two ... I am a Conservative and I am not waiting for you or the government to do anything for me.
> 
> In fact ... I wish you sorry SOB's would stop playing politics and get a grip on the budget and national debt before you ruin any chance of survival for the people you are claiming to protect.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


But that's one of the reasons the rich gives to stupid middle class to vote GOP.  They tell them the Democrats will raise their taxes to give it to the poor.  That's actually a lie.  The truth is if the GOP are in power then they give tax breaks to the rich and shift the tax burden onto the masses. 

And didn't your side say vote for McCain so you could keep the bush tax breaks in place?

I just love it how your side convinced the masses that it doesn't matter if you vote or who you vote for.  By all the money you guys spent to win, it sure does seem that in deed it does matter to you who wins.  You just want to convince us that it doesn't matter because that's easier and better than you having to change your anti middle class policies.


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew ... Thank goodness I did what was necessary not to be the working poor or middle class ... No need to vote for a Democrat.
> 
> How does the GOP taking any votes for granted frustrate African Americans in regards to their support of the Democrat Party (let me just say that I don't think it does)?
> 
> I didn't suggest African Americans should vote Democrat or Republican ... I see no need for an African American to vote for either party because it is assumed they should or shouldn't as a matter of race. If they have to vote for one party or the other for racial reasons ... Pfft, I have no use for that kind of politics.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  Just like poor and middle class whites, poor and middle class blacks should be voting Democratic.
> 
> There are a lot more of us than there are you upper middle class/rich people.  This is why you like it that they/we most people don't vote.  If they voted, your side would have to change their policies because you wouldn't be taking their NON VOTE for granted.  Then you would have to start honestly trying to appeal to the masses.
Click to expand...


Jeewhiz, you have some nerve telling others how they should vote. Not everyone like to be a SLAVE to a party or the government. you do evidently


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is to become a society that is truly color blind and a person is judged on the content of their character instead of the color of their skin, people simply need to take full responsibility for their own actions rather than indulging in this endless finger pointing and excuse making based upon skin color.
> 
> When people learn to be just as critical of who they consider "us" as they do "them", they might get there.  White leftists are too often so terrified of criticizing any "them" that they indulge in massive double standards. Black leftists are too often so  engaged in finger pointing at "them" that they refuse to take any responsibility for "us".  Likewise, white righties can get so caught up in attacking "them" that they are unwilling to see how the "us" might be contributing to the situation.
> 
> Identity politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I listen to black radio and the conversation rarely goes to talking about how black people need to get their shit together.  Occasionally a caller says it but usually the conversation goes right back to how cops have always treated blacks unfairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when you have a topic you address that topic.  Your logic says that if we talk about a book then we also have to talk about the way the book is made instead of the book itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way black people are going to stay focused on the fact that their society/culture needs to change too, not just the cops.  The guy in Ferguson stole and then assaulted the cop.  The kid was waving around a gun.  The guy was selling loose cigarettes and resisted arrest.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying the blacks are wrong and the whites are right.  I'm just saying that if we only focus on what's wrong with the cops then we are ignoring half the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious why you ignore white culture and their propensity for violence yet you believe that blacks need to get their shit together simply because you say so....but whites who commit crimes dont need reflection...they just need counseling for those poor white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When a white person gets murdered why does the conversation never lead to whats wrong with the white community?  You know why you just hate to be shown that you are bias toward blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but then after we are done focusing on the cop issue, lets go back to the issue I'm bringing up because I think it is a big part of the problem.
Click to expand...


Fine, just saying that when you are talking about one topic....switching to another one makes it look like you are deflecting.



> And I don't ignore white crime.  Can you please tell me what white city in Metro Detroit that I would feel unsafe walking through during the daytime?  Because I can't think of one.  But I can name you several black cities that I know even black people wouldn't walk through.



What does that mean exactly?  That you arent afraid of white people the way you are blacks.  Um ok then...



> Stop deflecting and changing the subject.  Black people need to clean up their black ghettos and NOW!



And whites basically have no excuse for being violent.  In fact their violence is seen as not a problem at all...or it must be a logical reason for it.  Like those poor Columbine kids...Who made them shoot up the whole school?  Was it bullies?  It most certainly WAS NOT that they are just violent or ghetto or Al Sharpton blah blah



> Stop worrying about us whites.



Why?  You seem so concerned with blacks and make excuses for white violence while saying there are no excuses for black violence.



> We're doing just fine.  How is the black community doing?



We're doing fine, focus on your people and we will focus on ours.  Stop making excuses



> Ask yourselves why so many of your young black men are getting shot and stop being the victims.  Raise your kids.  Stop stealing.  Stop being defensive.  We'll never fix you people if you keep it up.



The same reason whites are getting shot and being victims.  Why you consider a crime worst based on the perps skin color is beyond me[/QUOTE]

Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?  I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it. 

I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.

My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites. 

Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves? 

If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.

Single black women, stop having so many babies. 

Black men, if you have a child raise it right. 

By the way birth rates are way down.  Not as many poor single women are having babies since the 2007 recession.  I hope the number in the black community went down accordingly?  I hope it wasn't just white women who stopped having babies when they can't even afford to support themselves? 

US Birth Rate Hits All-Time Low


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?



*Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)

*Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)

*Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)

*Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)

*Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)

*Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)

*Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)

*But ...*

I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.

Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.

*Edit:*
If I had to select the one thing that gave me the largest overall advantage in accomplishing my goals ... It was my military service and the practical skills you gain there.

.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, it doesn't matter what color you are.  If you are a worker who is poor or middle class then you should be voting Democratic.
> 
> And honestly, you are wrong.  It isn't the Democrats taking anyone's vote for granted.  It is the GOP taking for granted that only 40% of us voters will show up.
> 
> And what reasons should blacks vote GOP?  Truth is nothing.  So are you trying to convince blacks to not vote?  Because you can't honestly be suggesting they vote GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew ... Thank goodness I did what was necessary not to be the working poor or middle class ... No need to vote for a Democrat.
> 
> How does the GOP taking any votes for granted frustrate African Americans in regards to their support of the Democrat Party (let me just say that I don't think it does)?
> 
> I didn't suggest African Americans should vote Democrat or Republican ... I see no need for an African American to vote for either party because it is assumed they should or shouldn't as a matter of race. If they have to vote for one party or the other for racial reasons ... Pfft, I have no use for that kind of politics.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.  Just like poor and middle class whites, poor and middle class blacks should be voting Democratic.
> 
> There are a lot more of us than there are you upper middle class/rich people.  This is why you like it that they/we most people don't vote.  If they voted, your side would have to change their policies because you wouldn't be taking their NON VOTE for granted.  Then you would have to start honestly trying to appeal to the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeewhiz, you have some nerve telling others how they should vote.
Click to expand...


That's just my opinion.  They can vote however they want.  The problem is they don't vote.  So if they don't vote, they don't matter.  If they want cops to stop shooting their kids maybe they'll vote in 2016 AND 2018.

If they vote and the politicians think they'll show up in 2018 they'll stop ignoring them but the fact is, and the GOP knows it, even if the Dems run a half black half Hispanic woman in 2016 and we break turnout records, the GOP knows those people won't show up in 2018 because dumb Americans don't think it matters.


----------



## Stephanie

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.

prime example

the life of Julia


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The truth is your path to success is not possible for everyone.  My concern is the masses or the workers of America.

Make sure guys like you are paying them a living wage.

Make sure you are paying your fair share in taxes to take care of the poor and so the middle class doesn't have to pay more.  Right now with GOP in charge they are shifting the tax burden from you onto us.  You may say you don't care but your party sure does.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
Click to expand...


We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day. 

The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.

You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> *Edit:*
> If I had to select the one thing that gave me the largest overall advantage in accomplishing my goals ... It was my military service and the practical skills you gain there.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How come there are so many homeless or unemployed vets?  Why don't they all go out and start their own business'?


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
Click to expand...


oh please, You are brainwashed and only a parrot....
 I made it ON MY OWN for 60 years. Neither you or any liberal polices has a hand in any of it except FORCING more taxes on us and forcing us to pay for lazy bums who don't want to work


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> *Edit:*
> If I had to select the one thing that gave me the largest overall advantage in accomplishing my goals ... It was my military service and the practical skills you gain there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come there are so many homeless or unemployed vets?  Why don't they all go out and start their own business'?
Click to expand...


why hasn't all them "liberal policies" taken care of everyone of them? they're such hero saints?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please, You are brainwashed and only a parrot....
> I made it ON MY OWN for 60 years. Neither you or any liberal polices has a hand in any of it except FORCING more taxes on us and forcing us to pay for lazy bums who don't want to work
Click to expand...




Geez, I thought you were 12. You're kinda old to be acting like a skank.


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
Click to expand...


You have to the biggest brainwashed tool ever


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?



It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?



> I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it.



Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.



> I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.
> 
> My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites.



Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?



> Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves



So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are. 



> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.



I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asclepias

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to the biggest brainwashed tool ever
Click to expand...

Your synapses are not firing correctly.


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.
> 
> My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?[/QUOTE]


Now, let us look at your post.

When was the last time you encountered a public school graduate, black or white, that could speak coherently in correct English?

When was the last time you went to Wal Mart, or something like it, and DID NOT see single, pregnant or child toting white girl, usually accompanied by a grandmother doing the parenting for all of them?

And with all the young white bucks out here with baby mommas scattered all over the woods, it will not be long before we achieve bastard parity between blacks and whites.

So, what's the point, the whole country is being reduced to some lowest common denominator.

We are past singling out one race for the bastardization of America, or the ignorance of our grandchildren.


----------



## ClosedCaption

We'll never be THIS good at it.  Notice it says the "soldiers forced to stand back while white massacre goes on".

Blacks need to go back to being this respectful


----------



## ClosedCaption

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.
> 
> My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?[/QUOTE]


Now, let us look at your post.

When was the last time you encountered a public school graduate, black or white, that could speak coherently in correct English?

When was the last time you went to Wal Mart, or something like it, and DID NOT see single, pregnant or child toting white girl, usually accompanied by a grandmother doing the parenting for all of them?

And with all the young white bucks out here with baby mommas scattered all over the woods, it will not be long before we achieve bastard parity between blacks and whites.

So, what's the point, the whole country is being reduced to some lowest common denominator.

*We are past singling out one race for the bastardization of America*, or the ignorance of our grandchildren.[/QUOTE]


We are?  What happened between this post and the last that suddenly made people stop singling out one race?


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> We'll never be THIS good at it.  Notice it says the "soldiers forced to stand back while white massacre goes on".
> 
> Blacks need to go back to being this respectful




You have to go back almost 100 years to find a major white riot.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Road Runner that wasnt a "major riot" that was a RACE riot.  Killing people and burning shit down in the black areas


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.
> 
> My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let us look at your post.
> 
> When was the last time you encountered a public school graduate, black or white, that could speak coherently in correct English?
> 
> When was the last time you went to Wal Mart, or something like it, and DID NOT see single, pregnant or child toting white girl, usually accompanied by a grandmother doing the parenting for all of them?
> 
> And with all the young white bucks out here with baby mommas scattered all over the woods, it will not be long before we achieve bastard parity between blacks and whites.
> 
> So, what's the point, the whole country is being reduced to some lowest common denominator.
> 
> *We are past singling out one race for the bastardization of America*, or the ignorance of our grandchildren.
Click to expand...



We are?  What happened between this post and the last that suddenly made you stop singling out one race?[/QUOTE]

Nothing happened, I have always been an equal opportunity hater of the sorry and shiftless of any race, creed, color, or perversion.


ClosedCaption said:


> Road Runner that wasnt a "major riot" that was a RACE riot.  Killing people and burning shit down in the black areas






My point is it was almost 100 years ago.


----------



## ClosedCaption

And how does that change anything?  What?  Riots and killing were ok then?  Its been a long time so it doesnt count?

My god, If killing is bad....and riots are bad....Then killing one race while the Military lets it happen has to be somewhere in that bad qualification


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
Click to expand...


Well you can also pat yourselves on the backs for this. because of you and Obama's "liberal" policies the people took away your POWER, first the house and then the Senate.  in just six year under OBama. break you arm patting yourself on the back for that....
\
snip:
*Pew: Trust in Government has “Collapsed”*






11
13
Posted by Amy Miller Friday, December 5, 2014 at 10:00am
Not exactly a new trend.





Surprising absolutely no one, a Pew survey released last month reveals that not only to Americans by and large not trust the government, but that sentiment is nothing new.

As of February of this year, only 24% of Americans said that they trust the government “always” or “most of the time. What’s more, as trust has decreased (dark blue line), distrust has increased (light blue line):





This means that those who don’t explicitly trust the government aren’t just ambivalent about it; we’re looking at active distrust from an electorate who has seen years of infighting, splits, and general intransigence where we should be seeing governance.

When it comes to political parties, the trends are a little less clear; but even trust of the government amongst Democrats has stagnated well below 50%:






Pew’s data goes back all the way to the 50s during the Kennedy heyday; things went downhill in 1964, and they’ve never recovered. A brief spike in 2001 during the Bush II Administration reached 54%—but that’s still 23 points behind the peak during the early years of the Johnson Administration. What’s interesting (and discouraging) about the trend of decreasing trust is that not even Barack Obama, with his hope and change and groundswell electoral victory, was able to boost numbers above the mid-20% range.

Why is that? Because everything he’s done—even things that progressive memes tell us are wildly smart and popular—has made life harder for the American people:

ALL of it here:
people don t trust the government Pew survey chart


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.
> 
> My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let us look at your post.
> 
> When was the last time you encountered a public school graduate, black or white, that could speak coherently in correct English?
> 
> When was the last time you went to Wal Mart, or something like it, and DID NOT see single, pregnant or child toting white girl, usually accompanied by a grandmother doing the parenting for all of them?
> 
> And with all the young white bucks out here with baby mommas scattered all over the woods, it will not be long before we achieve bastard parity between blacks and whites.
> 
> So, what's the point, the whole country is being reduced to some lowest common denominator.
> 
> *We are past singling out one race for the bastardization of America*, or the ignorance of our grandchildren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are?  What happened between this post and the last that suddenly made you stop singling out one race?
Click to expand...


Nothing happened, I have always been an equal opportunity hater of the sorry and shiftless of any race, creed, color, or perversion.


ClosedCaption said:


> Road Runner that wasnt a "major riot" that was a RACE riot.  Killing people and burning shit down in the black areas






My point is it was almost 100 years ago.[/QUOTE]
What does that have to do with his point?


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> How come there are so many homeless or unemployed vets?  Why don't they all go out and start their own business'?



That's an excellent question ... And I can only express that what I learned in the military allowed me to address other concerns in achieving the additional goals. I also  made decisions that didn't allow compounding complications (such as family etc...).

Maybe I can expound ...

*Teamwork* (no offense but most civilians don't know crap about teamwork, tasking, logistics and cooperation to the same degree)

*Mission Focus* (likewise ... The ability to define the job properly and being decisive in assuring the mission remains on track and in compliance with overall stated goals and schedules. In regards to things like college ... Know when to work or study most effectively, maintain that schedule ... And play when your obligations are fulfilled)

*Determination* (the obvious acceptance that things will go wrong ... Do not struggle with blame issues that do not assist you in quickly adapting to changing situations. Never give up ... You are counting on you)

*Intestinal Fortitude* (constitution is an absolute must to succeed for most people ... Fear is a dream killer by any standard)

*Overall .. The military is just better teacher in regards to putting mission over self.*

Things that contribute to soldiers who do not have the same outcome in the civilian world vary drastically. Aside from obvious complications of injury (physical or mental) ... There are additional concerns.

*Youth* (all bullshit aside most soldiers are young men and young men while certainly not exclusive to men ... Do stupid things. If you would like to compare rates between homeless vets and the homeless in general ... I would like to see any data that identifies the difference in rates)

*Discipline* (often soldiers leaving the service rebel against the past years when they were told what to do, how to do it, what to eat, when to eat, what to wear, how to wear it and whatnot. While soldiers still have the liberty and leisure of some personal time and decisions ... They are always under the curtain of what is expected of a soldier. They get into the civilian world with limited rules and responsibilities and go hog wild in some cases)

*Alcohol and other Destructive Behavior* (face it ... Most soldiers albeit not all drink like fish. This is often the result of being in foreign places with nothing better to do with your free time. Take a soldier exiting the military with a confrontational attitude ... Then give them a bottle of booze and a bunch of smart ass civilians ... You get the point. Situations result in legal troubles as the result of destructive behavior ... And drug use can compound that)

*Exceptionalism* (this one really doesn't fit with the others but plays its part. Excellence and proficiency are enforced in the military ... And often crucial to performance, mission success and even promotion. This has the tendency to refine some soldiers into outstanding individuals. They are rewarded for their effort and their record moves with them from station to station.

When they get back to the civilian world that system is completely absent or an unholy politically correct, human resources nightmare. They have to start over in a new system that completely ignores their service outside of token recognition. The criteria for evaluation is not mission specific but a bunch of social engineering bullshit that tries to include everyone as exceptional.

The soldier is left with the feeling they have already been their best ... Already done the best they will ever be able to achieve and with life and death in the balance. The civilian world just looks like a bunch of mixed up garbage not worth messing with)

*What are your ideas on the matter?

.*


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let us look at your post.
> 
> When was the last time you encountered a public school graduate, black or white, that could speak coherently in correct English?
> 
> When was the last time you went to Wal Mart, or something like it, and DID NOT see single, pregnant or child toting white girl, usually accompanied by a grandmother doing the parenting for all of them?
> 
> And with all the young white bucks out here with baby mommas scattered all over the woods, it will not be long before we achieve bastard parity between blacks and whites.
> 
> So, what's the point, the whole country is being reduced to some lowest common denominator.
> 
> *We are past singling out one race for the bastardization of America*, or the ignorance of our grandchildren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are?  What happened between this post and the last that suddenly made you stop singling out one race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing happened, I have always been an equal opportunity hater of the sorry and shiftless of any race, creed, color, or perversion.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Road Runner that wasnt a "major riot" that was a RACE riot.  Killing people and burning shit down in the black areas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is it was almost 100 years ago.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with his point?[/QUOTE]


I never got his point.

Multi-tasking.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something


No it means I have done two loads of laundry, cooked a meal, walked down the hill to vote, and read here off and on.

So your point is, what?

Bad shit used to happen?


----------



## Desperado

*"Black lives matter" *
Not to blacks themselves if you go by the black on black crime rates or their abortion records.


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> The truth is your path to success is not possible for everyone.  My concern is the masses or the workers of America.
> 
> Make sure guys like you are paying them a living wage.
> 
> Make sure you are paying your fair share in taxes to take care of the poor and so the middle class doesn't have to pay more.  Right now with GOP in charge they are shifting the tax burden from you onto us.  You may say you don't care but your party sure does.



I don't have a party if I haven't made that clear ... I still vote for whatever candidate I think will do the best job in protecting the Constitution and fulfilling their obligations to country as a whole (which happens to include everyone).

The Democrats don't decide my payroll because I have absolutely no use whatsoever for unskilled minimum wage employees. If anything ... I am always more interested in improving the lives and skills of others over paying them more money for minimal effort and resource.

I pay my taxes ... Although I will never discuss some ambiguous idea of what a "fair share" is. My taxes never go down no matter who is in office because I am continually upward mobile. If you can understand that ... Then you know how the rich keep getting richer regardless of what you throw at them. You cannot stop them ... Your agreement is not a necessity to their wealth. If you take more they will make more until they are tired of financing government screw-ups. You can slow their progress or make it more difficult and aggravating ... But it will never close the divide.

Rich people can take their ball and go home whenever they want ... They are not going to starve.

*
Sorry if it seems off-topic ... But it is all a reality of what anyone has to accomplish towards accepting actually responsibly for their own lives. *We can throw crap back and forth about race ... But until people understand you have responsibility to pull your own bootstraps up ... Nothing will ever change truly for the better.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something
> 
> 
> 
> No it means I have done two loads of laundry, cooked a meal, walked down the hill to vote, and read here off and on.
> 
> So your point is, what?
> 
> Bad shit used to happen?
Click to expand...


That riots were exclusively white and good (or at least unobjectionable) until blacks started doing it.  Like another poster said "1969 is when blacks stopped being respectful"


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something
> 
> 
> 
> No it means I have done two loads of laundry, cooked a meal, walked down the hill to vote, and read here off and on.
> 
> So your point is, what?
> 
> Bad shit used to happen?
Click to expand...


No that white peple like to riot for no reason.

Banished How Whites Drove Blacks Out of Town


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something
> 
> 
> 
> No it means I have done two loads of laundry, cooked a meal, walked down the hill to vote, and read here off and on.
> 
> So your point is, what?
> 
> Bad shit used to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That riots were exclusively white and good (or at least unobjectionable) until blacks started doing it.  Like another poster said "1969 is when blacks stopped being respectful"
Click to expand...

 

Of course, you have a link to me saying these riots were good, right?

If not, fuck off.


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something
> 
> 
> 
> No it means I have done two loads of laundry, cooked a meal, walked down the hill to vote, and read here off and on.
> 
> So your point is, what?
> 
> Bad shit used to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that white peple like to riot for no reason.
> 
> Banished How Whites Drove Blacks Out of Town
Click to expand...

Have I ever expressed anything but contempt for rioting scum?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think multi tasking means he didnt read my post or something
> 
> 
> 
> No it means I have done two loads of laundry, cooked a meal, walked down the hill to vote, and read here off and on.
> 
> So your point is, what?
> 
> Bad shit used to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That riots were exclusively white and good (or at least unobjectionable) until blacks started doing it.  Like another poster said "1969 is when blacks stopped being respectful"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you have a link to me saying these riots were good, right?
> 
> If not, fuck off.
Click to expand...


No I dont but I do see a record of you not objecting at all sense I brought it up


----------



## ricechickie

WelfareQueen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more photoshop and straw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think many would like to see black folks put as much energy into the wholesale slaughter of their young men....by other young black men....as they do on this issue.
> 
> Yes....the black community has a valid complaint about aspects of the criminal justice system.
> 
> But whites concerns about the explosion of black violent crime is valid as well.  Why are blacks so energized about one issue and seemingly so apathetic about the other?
> 
> Don't they realize blacks killing blacks is taking far more of their children?  Where is the outrage?
Click to expand...


Go to black churches.  They all talk about those issues.


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more photoshop and straw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think many would like to see black folks put as much energy into the wholesale slaughter of their young men....by other young black men....as they do on this issue.
> 
> Yes....the black community has a valid complaint about aspects of the criminal justice system.
> 
> But whites concerns about the explosion of black violent crime is valid as well.  Why are blacks so energized about one issue and seemingly so apathetic about the other?
> 
> Don't they realize blacks killing blacks is taking far more of their children?  Where is the outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to black churches.  They all talk about those issues.
Click to expand...

Better yet all he needs to do is a search. WQ is just your garden variety racist spreading racist lies. Here is just one from the person he and the other racists claim do nothing.

Sharpton All hands on deck to stop gun violence MSNBC


----------



## Bfgrn

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .







You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?

You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.

Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.

The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...

Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...

Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.

FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.

In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.

The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.

Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?

And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?

The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.


----------



## MaryL

There is a weird hate/ angst vibe in poor black communities. Do blacks know their lives matter? They don't sound like they quite believe it. Black lives matter. Say it enough times, like a mantra, that might make the black community actually wake up to their own brutality and ruthless violence. I hope so.


----------



## dilloduck

Meh-----nothing really matters but if we're going that route unarmed blacks need to learn how to play nice with armed LEOs.


----------



## Stephanie

Bfgrn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
Click to expand...


oh stuff it. you sit on an internet and pour out how much more you care and run others down. Why the hell aren't you out in the marches holding up signs spitting on people and all that? you're just a bully like the Rev. Sharpton except you use the Internet for yours. You've taken up a few people and made them a cause of some sort. but the question is a legitimate  one, why don't you and they care about all the black men, women and children that is killed everyday by the hands of other black people?

and what about these LIVES you all so carelessly shrug off:

Where's Sharpton and Obama now?

Snip:
*In Top 10 States With Most Abortions, 60% of Babies Killed Were Black or Hispanic*
_by Sarah Zagorski | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 12/5/14 4:47 PM_
AsLifeNewspreviously reported, the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) released its national abortion report last month and the new statistics show the number of abortions in the United States have declined to a historic low.

However, unfortunately, a new analysis reveals that out of the ten states where the most abortions occurred, *60.48% of the babies killed were African American and Hispanic.*


----------



## Mac1958

Bfgrn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
Click to expand...


Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:

_"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_

"The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.

Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.  

Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.

*How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.  

People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*

I defend blacks, you victimize them.

Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.

.


----------



## Bfgrn

Mac1958 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.

HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.


----------



## dilloduck

Bfgrn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.
> 
> HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.
Click to expand...


Simple----you excuse unexcuseable behavior. Either blacks refuse to comply with societal rules or are too ignorant to understand them. Which is it ?


----------



## Bfgrn

dilloduck said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.
> 
> HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple----you excuse unexcuseable behavior. Either blacks refuse to comply with societal rules or are too ignorant to understand them. Which is it ?
Click to expand...


What is "unexcuseable behavior"

Do you mean inexcusable behavior? WHO is ignorant??


----------



## dilloduck

yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

dilloduck said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.
> 
> HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple----you excuse unexcuseable behavior. Either blacks refuse to comply with societal rules or are too ignorant to understand them. Which is it ?
Click to expand...



There is another possibility, and, I believe, the correct one.

The rules that many in that particular community follow have been established just for them, as 'authentic victims,' by the Liberal establishment.....

The 'Rule' is 'it is never your fault, you should never be held responsible because you are oppressed.'


Coulter does a great job in expounding upon that view in "Mugged," chapter seven


When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War
It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when* damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived. *
In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm


----------



## Stephanie

*Judge Jeanine Blasts Obama - Why Don’t You Act Like You’re The President Of All Of Us!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

dilloduck said:


> Meh-----nothing really matters but if we're going that route unarmed blacks need to learn how to play nice with armed LEOs.


----------



## Bfgrn

dilloduck said:


> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?



I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.

WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?


----------



## dilloduck

PoliticalChic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh-----nothing really matters but if we're going that route unarmed blacks need to learn how to play nice with armed LEOs.
Click to expand...


It's just that easy


----------



## dilloduck

Bfgrn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
Click to expand...


Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.


----------



## Stephanie

SNIP:
*Has Black America Reached the Point of No Return?*
ByPatricia L. Dickson
I never imagined that we would reach a point in this country where facts would be ignored on a national level. We seem to have reached it with the Michael Brown case.
As I watched the spectacle of our elected official in the Congressional Black Caucus stand on the house floor and use the debunked “hands up, don’t shoot” gesture, I realized that black America has reached a point of no return.  Every day since the Grand Jury decision was released (along with the autopsy findings and witness testimonies),  our so-called black elected leaders along with black academics have appeared on network news programs making absurd pronouncements as though there had not been a Grand Jury proceeding.  They outright ignore the facts and pretend as though Michael Brown did not commit any crime at all.  They are able to continue such foolishness with the help of their cohorts in the left-wing media.  Even some of the so-called black pastors are continuing the lie.  It is obvious that these individuals are living in some alternate universe different from the rest of America.
Missouri state senatorMaria Chappelle-Nadal, who represents Ferguson in the state legislature, went on national television and declared, “This is our race war.”  If the rioting and looting that took place in Ferguson were indeed their race war, whom were they fighting?  It appears that they were at war with themselves, since they burned down their own community.  They surely were not at war with white America.
My friend Raynard Jackson wrote an article titled “Blacks Have Declared War On Our Own People,” published on the black website_NewsOne_, where he presented a scathing indictment of the current state of black America.  He systematically took apart the ridiculous assertions that black leaders have been parroting since the release of the Grand Jury’s decision.
I do believe that war has been declared on Blacks, especially Black males; but who has made the declaration of war?  I would argue that Blacks have declared war on their own people. White folks haven’t, nor racists, or the KKK.
He countered  the assertion that white America does not value the lives of blacks by pointing out how the lyrics in rap music devalues black life more than anything white America could ever do.
We have created our own Frankenstein monster.  This new Hip-Hop generation has experimented in the laboratory called a recording studio; and by exercising their First Amendment Right of freedom of speech and expression through music, they have lost control of the very monster to which they gave birth.
In the beginning, like with Frankenstein, people marveled at this new creation and people were willing to pay to see and hear it. There was “Rappers Delight,” there was “The Message,” and there was “Fight the Power.” Then, the imagery and lyrics took a twisted turn under a perverted interpretation of the First Amendment called “keeping it real.”

Now, the establishment, especially the police, had become the enemy. Hip-Hop became a counter-culture movement that turned into a monster that could no longer be controlled. Women became “bitches and hoes,” men became hyper-sexualized thugs who were only out to force themselves on your daughters and to “get rich or die trying.”

If it’s okay for Blacks to devalue the lives of our own people, how can we demand that Whites value us?  White folks don’t need to do anything for Ferguson.  They have all the power they need.  The issue is will they exercise it?

No one is going to value an individual’s life more than he himself does.  If one puts his or her own life in danger by attacking a police officer and attempts to take his weapon, how can that individual expect the officer not to value his life as well by defending himself?  Oh, I forgot.  According to black leaders and the left-wing media, Mike Brown was just walking down the street, minding his own business, and the racist white cop got out of his car and started firing at him.  Is this entire ordeal an episode of_The Twilight Zone_?

As I witness black leaders’ and left-wing political pundits’  blatant attempt to ignore the facts that led to the Grand Jury’s decision not to charge officer Wilson for the shooting death of Michael Brown, Jr., I am wondering: what is the outcome that black leaders are seeking?  Why are they so invested in a lie?  What could they possibly gain from ignoring facts that the rest of America has accepted?



*As I watched the spectacle of our elected official in the Congressional Black Caucus stand on the house floor and use the debunked “hands up, don’t shoot” gesture, I realized that black America has reached a point of no return.  Every day since the Grand Jury decision was released (along with the autopsy findings and witness testimonies),  our so-called black elected leaders along with black academics have appeared on network news programs making absurd pronouncements as though there had not been a Grand Jury proceeding.  They outright ignore the facts and pretend as though Michael Brown did not commit any crime at all.  They are able to continue such foolishness with the help of their cohorts in the left-wing media.*  Even some of the so-called black pastors are continuing the lie.  It is obvious that these individua

ALL of it here:
Read more:http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2014/12/point_of_no_return.html#ixzz3LEKubUEo
Follow us:@AmericanThinker on Twitter|AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Bfgrn

PoliticalChic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.
> 
> HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple----you excuse unexcuseable behavior. Either blacks refuse to comply with societal rules or are too ignorant to understand them. Which is it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is another possibility, and, I believe, the correct one.
> 
> The rules that many in that particular community follow have been established just for them, as 'authentic victims,' by the Liberal establishment.....
> 
> The 'Rule' is 'it is never your fault, you should never be held responsible because you are oppressed.'
> 
> 
> Coulter does a great job in expounding upon that view in "Mugged," chapter seven
> 
> 
> When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when* damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived. *
> In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
Click to expand...


Ann Coulter? Really PC? She is a MORON.

There is no lenient attitude about crime in America. We are 5% of the world population and have 25% of the world's prison population. And the scary thing about incarceration is PRIVATE enterprise lobbyists are pushing for more laws like Arizona's horrible profiling law SB 1070,


*Private Prison Companies Helped Write SB 1070*

SB 1070, which makes it a crime to be an undocumented immigrant in the state and requires racial profiling, was largely conceived and drafted by a conservative business lobbying group in Washington, D.C. The group, called the American Legislative Exchange Council, or ALEC, includes board members from state and federal elected officials as well as representatives of major companies including the Corrections Corporation of America, the country’s largest private prison company. Russell Pearce, the Arizona state legislator who claims responsibility for SB 1070, is one of the state legislators on ALEC’s board.

According to the NPR report, which was based on extensive culling of campaign finance reports and lobbying and corporate records, ALEC, and particularly CCA, played a pivotal role in conceiving, writing and naming the law that would become SB 1070.

The investigation sheds new light on the complicated and sinister motivations behind the country’s expanding and out of control immigration enforcement system. The federal government deported close to 400,000 people last year and again this year. Most of those deported are detained in detention centers, many of which are privately owned.

*REPORT: Banking on Bondage: Private Prisons and Mass Incarceration*

(2011 Report): The imprisonment of human beings at record levels is both a moral failure and an economic one—especially at a time when more and more Americans are struggling to make ends meet and when state governments confront enormous fiscal crises. This report finds, however, that mass incarceration provides a gigantic windfall for one special interest group—the private prison industry—even as current incarceration levels harm the country as a whole. Read the Report »

The current incarceration rate deprives record numbers of individuals of their liberty, disproportionately affects people of color, and has at best a minimal effect on public safety. Meanwhile, the crippling cost of imprisoning increasing numbers of Americans saddles government budgets with rising debt and exacerbates the current fiscal crisis confronting states across the nation.

Private prison companies, however, essentially admit that their business model depends on locking up more and more people. For example, in a 2010 Annual Report filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission, Corrections Corporation of America (CCA) stated: “The demand for our facilities and services could be adversely affected by . . . leniency in conviction or parole standards and sentencing practices . . . .” As incarceration rates skyrocket, the private prison industry expands at exponential rates, holding ever more people in its prisons and jails, and generating massive profits.

And while supporters of private prisons tout the idea that governments can save money through privatization, the evidence that private prisons save taxpayer money is mixed at best – in fact, private prisons may in some instances cost _more_ than governmental ones. Private prisons have also been linked to numerous cases of violence and atrocious conditions.


----------



## Bfgrn

dilloduck said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
Click to expand...


There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).


----------



## Asclepias

Bfgrn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
Click to expand...

Maybe the tazer was too heavy? After all Brown made him feel like a 5 year old.


----------



## dilloduck

Bfgrn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
Click to expand...


You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?


----------



## ricechickie

dilloduck said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
Click to expand...


If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.

Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the confrontation where Andy Griffith almost ran over Brown and grabbed him around the neck after politely asking him to get on the sidewalk?


----------



## dilloduck

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
Click to expand...


Normal behavior is to obey the law. It is what we expect citizens to do. If they can't or won't they are placing themselves at risk. How long have blacks known that police offers aren't perfect ?


----------



## Stephanie

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----I meant inexcusable behavior. Why do you defend it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
Click to expand...



maybe the next time YOU and the Bfgrn can be there to STOP it all. him robbing a store and the police being called onto the scene...please so we don't have to Listen to your alls whining anymore


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal behavior is to obey the law. It is what we expect citizens to do. If they can't or won't they are placing themselves at risk. How long have blacks known that police offers aren't perfect ?
Click to expand...

I think your problem is that you are ok with slippage. No one is perfect but when you sign up for the job of LEO you have standards to meet. One would include being respectful.


----------



## Asclepias

Stephanie said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next time YOU and the Bfgrn can be there to STOP it all. him robbing a store and the police being called onto the scene...please so we don't have to your alls whining anymore
Click to expand...

If the store owner never called the police why do you assume there was a robbery?


----------



## dilloduck

Stephanie said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next time YOU and the Bfgrn can be there to STOP it all. him robbing a store and the police being called onto the scene...please so we don't have to your alls whining anymore
Click to expand...


If liberals REALLY cared about blacks they would steal for them so they didn't have to.


----------



## Stephanie

dilloduck said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next time YOU and the Bfgrn can be there to STOP it all. him robbing a store and the police being called onto the scene...please so we don't have to your alls whining anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If liberals REALLY cared about blacks they would steal for them so they didn't have to.
Click to expand...


I would think so. Put their bodies on the front lines for them


----------



## dilloduck

Stephanie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next time YOU and the Bfgrn can be there to STOP it all. him robbing a store and the police being called onto the scene...please so we don't have to your alls whining anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If liberals REALLY cared about blacks they would steal for them so they didn't have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think so. Put their bodies on the front lines for them
Click to expand...


Ya --that's the ticket. Sort of like chaining yourself to a poor helpless tree,


----------



## PoliticalChic

Bfgrn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an insult to mankind. This is not a partisan matter...This is a human rights matter, a civil rights matter, a fair justice matter. Where is your outrage at these killings? Did Eric Garner deserve to be choked to death? Was he a thug too?
> 
> You are trying to attach ulterior motives to people who care. Why? Because you and your right wing ilk CAN'T feel empathy or care.
> 
> Instead YOU ARE THE ONE trying to make this a partisan matter. Why? Because that is your ONLY narrative. It is the only way you can address this issue. I challenged you to comment on the right wing narrative that portrayed these blacks as monsters...crickets.
> 
> The right has been given their talking points...talk about black on black crime. We say Rudy Giuliani do it on Meet the Press, and parrots 24/7 on faux news...
> 
> Here is what these parrots like you aren't saying...
> 
> Black on black crime is a fact. And so is white on white crime, and Hispanic on Hispanic crime.
> 
> FACT...white Americans are _just as likely to be killed by other whites._ According to Justice Department statistics (pdf), 84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites.
> 
> In fact, all races share similar ratios. Yet there's no outrage or racialized debate about "white on white" violence. Instead, the myth and associated fear of "black on black" crime is sold as a legitimate, mainstream descriptive and becomes American status quo.
> 
> The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1.
> 
> Given this mathematical truth, would anyone encourage African Americans to begin shooting suspicious white males in their neighborhoods for fear that they'll be raped, assaulted or murdered? Perhaps George Zimmerman's defenders should answer that question. If African Americans were to act as irrationally as Zimmerman did, would any rationale suffice to avoid arrest?
> 
> And why is no consideration given to the fact that Trayvon Martin, and millions of black boys and girls like him, harbor a reasonably founded fear of whites but are hardly ever provided the deference and dignity that victimhood affords?
> 
> The term "black on black" crime is a destructive, racialized colloquialism that perpetuates an idea that blacks are somehow more prone to violence. This is untrue and fully verifiable by FBI, DOJ and census (pdf) data. Yet the fallacy is so fixed that even African Americans have come to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.
> 
> HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple----you excuse unexcuseable behavior. Either blacks refuse to comply with societal rules or are too ignorant to understand them. Which is it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is another possibility, and, I believe, the correct one.
> 
> The rules that many in that particular community follow have been established just for them, as 'authentic victims,' by the Liberal establishment.....
> 
> The 'Rule' is 'it is never your fault, you should never be held responsible because you are oppressed.'
> 
> 
> Coulter does a great job in expounding upon that view in "Mugged," chapter seven
> 
> 
> When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when* damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived. *
> In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter? Really PC? She is a MORON.
> 
> There is no lenient attitude about crime in America. We are 5% of the world population and have 25% of the world's prison population. And the scary thing about incarceration is PRIVATE enterprise lobbyists are pushing for more laws like Arizona's horrible profiling law SB 1070,
> 
> 
> *Private Prison Companies Helped Write SB 1070*
> 
> SB 1070, which makes it a crime to be an undocumented immigrant in the state and requires racial profiling, was largely conceived and drafted by a conservative business lobbying group in Washington, D.C. The group, called the American Legislative Exchange Council, or ALEC, includes board members from state and federal elected officials as well as representatives of major companies including the Corrections Corporation of America, the country’s largest private prison company. Russell Pearce, the Arizona state legislator who claims responsibility for SB 1070, is one of the state legislators on ALEC’s board.
> 
> According to the NPR report, which was based on extensive culling of campaign finance reports and lobbying and corporate records, ALEC, and particularly CCA, played a pivotal role in conceiving, writing and naming the law that would become SB 1070.
> 
> The investigation sheds new light on the complicated and sinister motivations behind the country’s expanding and out of control immigration enforcement system. The federal government deported close to 400,000 people last year and again this year. Most of those deported are detained in detention centers, many of which are privately owned.
> 
> *REPORT: Banking on Bondage: Private Prisons and Mass Incarceration*
> 
> (2011 Report): The imprisonment of human beings at record levels is both a moral failure and an economic one—especially at a time when more and more Americans are struggling to make ends meet and when state governments confront enormous fiscal crises. This report finds, however, that mass incarceration provides a gigantic windfall for one special interest group—the private prison industry—even as current incarceration levels harm the country as a whole. Read the Report »
> 
> The current incarceration rate deprives record numbers of individuals of their liberty, disproportionately affects people of color, and has at best a minimal effect on public safety. Meanwhile, the crippling cost of imprisoning increasing numbers of Americans saddles government budgets with rising debt and exacerbates the current fiscal crisis confronting states across the nation.
> 
> Private prison companies, however, essentially admit that their business model depends on locking up more and more people. For example, in a 2010 Annual Report filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission, Corrections Corporation of America (CCA) stated: “The demand for our facilities and services could be adversely affected by . . . leniency in conviction or parole standards and sentencing practices . . . .” As incarceration rates skyrocket, the private prison industry expands at exponential rates, holding ever more people in its prisons and jails, and generating massive profits.
> 
> And while supporters of private prisons tout the idea that governments can save money through privatization, the evidence that private prisons save taxpayer money is mixed at best – in fact, private prisons may in some instances cost _more_ than governmental ones. Private prisons have also been linked to numerous cases of violence and atrocious conditions.
Click to expand...




You were pretty close in this post, except that she's brilliant and you're a moron.


Proof?
Sure.....
How many of her best-sellers have you read?


----------



## Stephanie

PoliticalChic said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is partisan for people like you.  You're an ideologue who is willing to lie and manipulate facts to "prove" a "point".  And here's my favorite:
> 
> _"The truth? As the largest racial group, whites commit the majority of crimes in America. In particular, whites are responsible for the vast majority of violent crimes. With respect to aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests; in forcible-rape cases, whites led all racial and ethnic groups by more than 2-1. And in larceny theft, whites led blacks, again, more than 2-1."_
> 
> "The Truth" my ass.  For you to quote crime statistics demonstrates how completely blinded by your partisan ideology you truly are.
> 
> Aggravated assault, whites led blacks 2-1 in arrests, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> 
> Forcible rape 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> Larceny theft 2-1, but you "forgot" to mention that whites outnumber blacks 6-1.
> And why didn't you mention that blacks commit murders at seven times the rate of whites?  Oh, I know why:  Because you're just another dishonest partisan ideologue.
> 
> *How has crime and violence become a bigger problem in the "black community"?  It's because YOU and people LIKE YOU have victimized blacks for the second time in this country's history, and it's wonderful to see them beginning to decide that they're had enough of your lies and your elitist condescension.
> 
> People like you are just as responsible for black crime as any black criminal, as you have isolated them from the rest of American society and culture from the day they're born.  The isolation YOU have caused.  YOU victimize them, YOU watch it manifest, and then YOU point the finger.*
> 
> I defend blacks, you victimize them.
> 
> Play this game with someone else.  You're disgusting.  Done.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is pile of horseshit. YOU are the OP. YOU are the one who tried to make this a partisan issue. There is NO escaping that fact.
> 
> HOW has 'people like me' victimized blacks and isolated them? PLEASE explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple----you excuse unexcuseable behavior. Either blacks refuse to comply with societal rules or are too ignorant to understand them. Which is it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is another possibility, and, I believe, the correct one.
> 
> The rules that many in that particular community follow have been established just for them, as 'authentic victims,' by the Liberal establishment.....
> 
> The 'Rule' is 'it is never your fault, you should never be held responsible because you are oppressed.'
> 
> 
> Coulter does a great job in expounding upon that view in "Mugged," chapter seven
> 
> 
> When Obama, or other politicians, appeal for the black vote, it is on the basis of felt grievances and presumed oppression. It is a worthy pursuit to seek the explanation for this view among a large segment of black population. It wasn’t the result of the slavery and/or the Civil War
> It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when* damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived. *
> In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter? Really PC? She is a MORON.
> 
> There is no lenient attitude about crime in America. We are 5% of the world population and have 25% of the world's prison population. And the scary thing about incarceration is PRIVATE enterprise lobbyists are pushing for more laws like Arizona's horrible profiling law SB 1070,
> 
> 
> *Private Prison Companies Helped Write SB 1070*
> 
> SB 1070, which makes it a crime to be an undocumented immigrant in the state and requires racial profiling, was largely conceived and drafted by a conservative business lobbying group in Washington, D.C. The group, called the American Legislative Exchange Council, or ALEC, includes board members from state and federal elected officials as well as representatives of major companies including the Corrections Corporation of America, the country’s largest private prison company. Russell Pearce, the Arizona state legislator who claims responsibility for SB 1070, is one of the state legislators on ALEC’s board.
> 
> According to the NPR report, which was based on extensive culling of campaign finance reports and lobbying and corporate records, ALEC, and particularly CCA, played a pivotal role in conceiving, writing and naming the law that would become SB 1070.
> 
> The investigation sheds new light on the complicated and sinister motivations behind the country’s expanding and out of control immigration enforcement system. The federal government deported close to 400,000 people last year and again this year. Most of those deported are detained in detention centers, many of which are privately owned.
> 
> *REPORT: Banking on Bondage: Private Prisons and Mass Incarceration*
> 
> (2011 Report): The imprisonment of human beings at record levels is both a moral failure and an economic one—especially at a time when more and more Americans are struggling to make ends meet and when state governments confront enormous fiscal crises. This report finds, however, that mass incarceration provides a gigantic windfall for one special interest group—the private prison industry—even as current incarceration levels harm the country as a whole. Read the Report »
> 
> The current incarceration rate deprives record numbers of individuals of their liberty, disproportionately affects people of color, and has at best a minimal effect on public safety. Meanwhile, the crippling cost of imprisoning increasing numbers of Americans saddles government budgets with rising debt and exacerbates the current fiscal crisis confronting states across the nation.
> 
> Private prison companies, however, essentially admit that their business model depends on locking up more and more people. For example, in a 2010 Annual Report filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission, Corrections Corporation of America (CCA) stated: “The demand for our facilities and services could be adversely affected by . . . leniency in conviction or parole standards and sentencing practices . . . .” As incarceration rates skyrocket, the private prison industry expands at exponential rates, holding ever more people in its prisons and jails, and generating massive profits.
> 
> And while supporters of private prisons tout the idea that governments can save money through privatization, the evidence that private prisons save taxpayer money is mixed at best – in fact, private prisons may in some instances cost _more_ than governmental ones. Private prisons have also been linked to numerous cases of violence and atrocious conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were pretty close in this post, except that she's brilliant and you're a moron.
> 
> 
> Proof?
> Sure.....
> How many of her best-sellers have you read?
Click to expand...


I was thinking that same thing. She's a moron while he sits here on a message board making NADA


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The problem lies in how people perceive those who are in a bad way, whether that be poverty, criminality, unemployed - etc.
  Many, including myself, when seeing someone who is in an unfortunate situation - FIRST look at how did they themselves contribute to their problem. What did they do or not do that put themselves there.
 Many others, who see someone like this - DO NOT look at personal responsibility of their situation, but believe their problem must be a problem of society. And because it is societies fault - it is not the individuals problem to fix their situation. So they forever blame minority problems on society, not minorities themselves.
"Black lives matter" is simply a manifestation of this ludicrous belief system.


----------



## WelfareQueen

If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WelfareQueen said:


> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.



 Should mean more. But it never will. Because one would have to look at the causes of such high murder rates, and that certainly does not fit the narrative of the race baiters and apologist.


----------



## Asclepias

WelfareQueen said:


> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.


Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
Click to expand...



There are legitimate grievances about the criminal justice system...no question.  The death of the man in NYC was ridiculous.  Never should have happened.


----------



## ricechickie

Stephanie said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't excuse inexcusable behavior. If Michael Brown was guilty of petty larceny, he should have faced justice. But the sentence for petty larceny, or disobeying a police officer's vulgar demand is NOT execution.
> 
> WHY do YOU defend inexcusable behavior? Because it is carried out by a "person of authority", who is merely a government agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petty larceny ?  Did you conveniently forget the behavior that resulted in his death ?Another perfect example of liberal denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing Brown did that should have resulted in his death. Officer Wilson bungled the confrontation. He should have moved away and waited for backup. But "Wyatt Earp" Wilson was an execution waiting to happen because he refused to carry and use non-lethal weapons (a tazer was too cumbersome for her to handle and pepper spray might get in her wittle eyes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the confrontation where the gentle bully hit an officer ?  Is that acceptable behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think all unacceptable behavior deserves death, then that's your problem.
> 
> Normal people don't shoot everyone who engages in unacceptable behavior.  It's called a proportionate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next time YOU and the Bfgrn can be there to STOP it all. him robbing a store and the police being called onto the scene...please so we don't have to Listen to your alls whining anymore
Click to expand...


Talk about disproportionate responses.  You are the queen of them.

The world according to Stephanie is to either be omnipresent or shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
Click to expand...


That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
 On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.


----------



## ricechickie

WelfareQueen said:


> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.



Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.

This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.


----------



## dilloduck

ricechickie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
Click to expand...


Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
Click to expand...

Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.


----------



## dilloduck

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.
Click to expand...


Blacks take care of black problems and whites take care of white problems ? How segregationist of you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.
Click to expand...


"Yes their is a problem" 
In the Brown/Wilson case. What happened? What caused the death of Brown?
Who caused it to happen? Where does the fault lie?

 On one side, Wilson is driving his car. If he would have taken a right instead of a left somewhere, or vice-versa. It would not have happened. So is the fault Wilsons for driving on this road? Is that why it happened? Of course not. The fact is if Wilson would have not been on that street, statistically speaking, it is highly likely he would have finished his career without having ever fired a shot in the line of duty. 
  On the other side we have Brown. Walking down a center of the street after having just robbed a liquor store. Peculiar behavior to say the least. He had to have imagined that the owner of the store called the police. Even when Wislon approached, the two still walked in the middle of the road. According to multiple witnesses, Wilson called out to them, still in the car, to get out of the road. THEY REFUSED. Why?? 
The rest of the story is debatable, and all happened in a mere moment of time.
   But what lead up to Brown's death? What created the situation?
 The answer to that is easy. Brown is a defiant thug who is so full of himself that even after robbing a store clerk by force he refuses to obey a police officer who obviously did not know he just commited a crime. Instead of having the common sense to be relieved that he isn't about to go to jail and GLADLY get out of the road - he acts like a jackass imbecile and remains defiant. 
 Brown created his fate.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Yes their is a problem"
> In the Brown/Wilson case. What happened? What caused the death of Brown?
> Who caused it to happen? Where does the fault lie?
> 
> On one side, Wilson is driving his car. If he would have taken a right instead of a left somewhere, or vice-versa. It would not have happened. So is the fault Wilsons for driving on this road? Is that why it happened? Of course not. The fact is if Wilson would have not been on that street, statistically speaking, it is highly likely he would have finished his career without having ever fired a shot in the line of duty.
> On the other side we have Brown. Walking down a center of the street after having just robbed a liquor store. Peculiar behavior to say the least. He had to have imagined that the owner of the store called the police. Even when Wislon approached, the two still walked in the middle of the road. According to multiple witnesses, Wilson called out to them, still in the car, to get out of the road. THEY REFUSED. Why??
> The rest of the story is debatable, and all happened in a mere moment of time.
> But what lead up to Brown's death? What created the situation?
> The answer to that is easy. Brown is a defiant thug who is so full of himself that even after robbing a store clerk by force he refuses to obey a police officer who obviously did not know he just commited a crime. Instead of having the common sense to be relieved that he isn't about to go to jail and GLADLY get out of the road - he acts like a jackass imbecile and remains defiant.
> Brown created his fate.
Click to expand...

Your first sentence is confusing. You used "their" incorrectly and quoted it. What was that for?

You appear to be all over the place.  A few points. The store owner never called in to report the alleged robbery.  I'm glad you can admit the behavior was peculiar. In fact its downright unbelievable to say someone that just robbed a store would not only be walking down the middle fo the street, but also draw attention to himself when told to get out of the street. What is even more unbelievable is that Wilson instead of just getting out of his car actually backed up and pinned himself in the car by stopping right next to Brown. I'm pretty sure I know how it went down. It all came down to the fact that Wilson was angry Brown resisted his attempts to intimidate him.  For that he killed Brown and got away with it.


----------



## ricechickie

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
Click to expand...


So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Yes their is a problem"
> In the Brown/Wilson case. What happened? What caused the death of Brown?
> Who caused it to happen? Where does the fault lie?
> 
> On one side, Wilson is driving his car. If he would have taken a right instead of a left somewhere, or vice-versa. It would not have happened. So is the fault Wilsons for driving on this road? Is that why it happened? Of course not. The fact is if Wilson would have not been on that street, statistically speaking, it is highly likely he would have finished his career without having ever fired a shot in the line of duty.
> On the other side we have Brown. Walking down a center of the street after having just robbed a liquor store. Peculiar behavior to say the least. He had to have imagined that the owner of the store called the police. Even when Wislon approached, the two still walked in the middle of the road. According to multiple witnesses, Wilson called out to them, still in the car, to get out of the road. THEY REFUSED. Why??
> The rest of the story is debatable, and all happened in a mere moment of time.
> But what lead up to Brown's death? What created the situation?
> The answer to that is easy. Brown is a defiant thug who is so full of himself that even after robbing a store clerk by force he refuses to obey a police officer who obviously did not know he just commited a crime. Instead of having the common sense to be relieved that he isn't about to go to jail and GLADLY get out of the road - he acts like a jackass imbecile and remains defiant.
> Brown created his fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your first sentence is confusing. You used "their" incorrectly and quoted it. What was that for?
> 
> You appear to be all over the place.  A few points. The store owner never called in to report the alleged robbery.  I'm glad you can admit the behavior was peculiar. In fact its downright unbelievable to say someone that just robbed a store would not only be walking down the middle fo the street, but also draw attention to himself when told to get out of the street. What is even more unbelievable is that Wilson instead of just getting out of his car actually backed up and pinned himself in the car by stopping right next to Brown. I'm pretty sure I know how it went down. It all came down to the fact that Wilson was angry Brown resisted his attempts to intimidate him.  For that he killed Brown and got away with it.
Click to expand...



Didn't realize you were an actual race baiter.
I commonly misspell "there" as their. It is an old habit that a lot of folks have.
As for the rest of your post...garbage and nonsense. 
Noted for future reference you are not worth posting to.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Yes their is a problem"
> In the Brown/Wilson case. What happened? What caused the death of Brown?
> Who caused it to happen? Where does the fault lie?
> 
> On one side, Wilson is driving his car. If he would have taken a right instead of a left somewhere, or vice-versa. It would not have happened. So is the fault Wilsons for driving on this road? Is that why it happened? Of course not. The fact is if Wilson would have not been on that street, statistically speaking, it is highly likely he would have finished his career without having ever fired a shot in the line of duty.
> On the other side we have Brown. Walking down a center of the street after having just robbed a liquor store. Peculiar behavior to say the least. He had to have imagined that the owner of the store called the police. Even when Wislon approached, the two still walked in the middle of the road. According to multiple witnesses, Wilson called out to them, still in the car, to get out of the road. THEY REFUSED. Why??
> The rest of the story is debatable, and all happened in a mere moment of time.
> But what lead up to Brown's death? What created the situation?
> The answer to that is easy. Brown is a defiant thug who is so full of himself that even after robbing a store clerk by force he refuses to obey a police officer who obviously did not know he just commited a crime. Instead of having the common sense to be relieved that he isn't about to go to jail and GLADLY get out of the road - he acts like a jackass imbecile and remains defiant.
> Brown created his fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your first sentence is confusing. You used "their" incorrectly and quoted it. What was that for?
> 
> You appear to be all over the place.  A few points. The store owner never called in to report the alleged robbery.  I'm glad you can admit the behavior was peculiar. In fact its downright unbelievable to say someone that just robbed a store would not only be walking down the middle fo the street, but also draw attention to himself when told to get out of the street. What is even more unbelievable is that Wilson instead of just getting out of his car actually backed up and pinned himself in the car by stopping right next to Brown. I'm pretty sure I know how it went down. It all came down to the fact that Wilson was angry Brown resisted his attempts to intimidate him.  For that he killed Brown and got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize you were an actual race baiter.
> I commonly misspell "there" as their. It is an old habit that a lot of folks have.
> As for the rest of your post...garbage and nonsense.
> Noted for future reference you are not worth posting to.
Click to expand...

i didnt realize you were clueless.  I dont care that you mispelled the word. I am wondering why you used it erroneously and quoted it. What was the point?

I think I am going to pass out and die because you wont post to me anymore.....no seriously.


----------



## the_human_being

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please, You are brainwashed and only a parrot....
> I made it ON MY OWN for 60 years. Neither you or any liberal polices has a hand in any of it except FORCING more taxes on us and forcing us to pay for lazy bums who don't want to work
Click to expand...


AMEN. I hear you.  Some of us had no choice but to succeed. Failure was not an option.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let us look at your post.
> 
> When was the last time you encountered a public school graduate, black or white, that could speak coherently in correct English?
> 
> When was the last time you went to Wal Mart, or something like it, and DID NOT see single, pregnant or child toting white girl, usually accompanied by a grandmother doing the parenting for all of them?
> 
> And with all the young white bucks out here with baby mommas scattered all over the woods, it will not be long before we achieve bastard parity between blacks and whites.
> 
> So, what's the point, the whole country is being reduced to some lowest common denominator.
> 
> *We are past singling out one race for the bastardization of America*, or the ignorance of our grandchildren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are?  What happened between this post and the last that suddenly made you stop singling out one race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing happened, I have always been an equal opportunity hater of the sorry and shiftless of any race, creed, color, or perversion.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Road Runner that wasnt a "major riot" that was a RACE riot.  Killing people and burning shit down in the black areas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is it was almost 100 years ago.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with his point?[/QUOTE]

I too believe in being fair.  I despise ALL Blacks equally. I'm equal opportunity too.


----------



## dilloduck

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
Click to expand...


Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.


----------



## ricechickie

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.


----------



## the_human_being

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
Click to expand...


Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.


----------



## ricechickie

the_human_being said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
Click to expand...


We make time for those things that are important to us.

And I have a job, thanks.


----------



## dilloduck

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
Click to expand...


After seeing and hearing about the behavior of what you call a "gentle giant" I think I'll pass.


----------



## ninja007

I guess black babies aborted by the THOUSANDS each week don't matter....


----------



## ninja007

I think Al and Jesse should go to Africa; more pressing matters there.


----------



## the_human_being

ricechickie said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
Click to expand...


So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
Click to expand...

hey asslicker, no one sees you bitching about the black on white crime rate

why is that?


----------



## the_human_being

ninja007 said:


> I guess black babies aborted by the THOUSANDS each week don't matter....



We should open up more abortion clinics in Black ghettos.


----------



## ninja007

the_human_being said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess black babies aborted by the THOUSANDS each week don't matter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should open up more abortion clinics in Black ghettos.
Click to expand...



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ninja007

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey asslicker, no one sees you bitching about the black on white crime rate
> 
> why is that?
Click to expand...


because it was whitey's fault, of course.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey asslicker, no one sees you bitching about the black on white crime rate
> 
> why is that?
Click to expand...

I dont care about it because there are not too many incidents of Black cops shooting unarmed white kids.


----------



## emilynghiem

WelfareQueen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for thinking the real problem here is police brutality when you think it's speaking out against it. Our bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real problem is the wholesale killing of young black men by other young black men in this Country.  For every Michael Brown there are a 1,000 young black men being gunned down.
> 
> Why the hell doesn't the media and the Al Sharpton's of the world give a shit?
> 
> Oh yeah....because blacks killings blacks is an inconvenient truth that scores zero political points and makes no money for the race hustlers.
Click to expand...

Dear WelfareQueen
What I find determines it
Is if they feel they will be heard.

Nobody protests in the street everytime a woman is raped, because ppl don't think they can change that.

But with police, now they feel they will be heard in the media so they protest.

Same with gay marriage that ppl fought silently, ignored, but now they protest openly because the media will cover it.

The issue of Missing and Black has long been known as a media bias, where young white women are well publicized. Thats not protested because ppl dont feel they can solve that problem witj public prressure.

The Boko Haram issue disappeared, with the missing girls now sold into slavery, because ppl dont feel they can change that either.


----------



## Bfgrn

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
Click to expand...


*How Often are Unarmed Black Men Shot Down By Police?*

But if we want to know how many Law Enforcement Shootings are "Unjustified" - we get no answer from the FBI.  None.


One source, in a report called "Operation Ghetto Storm" says that in 2012 that of the 739 "Justified" shootings shown above from 2012, 313 of them were Black. * 44% of them or 136, were unarmed.* 27% of them (83) were claimed by Law Enforcement to have Gun at the time of the shooting, but that could not be later confirmed or the "gun" was in fact, a toy or other non-lethal object. 20% of them (62) were confirmed to have been armed with a gun, knife or cutting tool.


----------



## Bfgrn

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protes in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assuming their is a problem to fix. Is there?
> You are assuming that isolated cases represents the whole. Should it?
> Of the police shootings, is anyone removing the obvious "good shootings" - where there is no doubt the officer had no choice? No they are not. They list the overall statistic and try to spin it as it is all unjustifiable homicide.
> On the other hand, black on black murder is overwhelmingly caused by criminal intent. But again, identifying and discussing that does not fit the narrative of the baiters and apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem. Your disagreement doesnt change that. Yes the good shootings are removed. Who told you they werent? Your last statement is another ignorant assumption. Black on Black murder is an issue we are concerned with. White people need to be concerned with their white on white murder and crime problems instead of having a fainting spell over Black issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Yes their is a problem"
> In the Brown/Wilson case. What happened? What caused the death of Brown?
> Who caused it to happen? Where does the fault lie?
> 
> On one side, Wilson is driving his car. If he would have taken a right instead of a left somewhere, or vice-versa. It would not have happened. So is the fault Wilsons for driving on this road? Is that why it happened? Of course not. The fact is if Wilson would have not been on that street, statistically speaking, it is highly likely he would have finished his career without having ever fired a shot in the line of duty.
> On the other side we have Brown. Walking down a center of the street after having just robbed a liquor store. Peculiar behavior to say the least. He had to have imagined that the owner of the store called the police. Even when Wislon approached, the two still walked in the middle of the road. According to multiple witnesses, Wilson called out to them, still in the car, to get out of the road. THEY REFUSED. Why??
> The rest of the story is debatable, and all happened in a mere moment of time.
> But what lead up to Brown's death? What created the situation?
> The answer to that is easy. Brown is a defiant thug who is so full of himself that even after robbing a store clerk by force he refuses to obey a police officer who obviously did not know he just commited a crime. Instead of having the common sense to be relieved that he isn't about to go to jail and GLADLY get out of the road - he acts like a jackass imbecile and remains defiant.
> Brown created his fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your first sentence is confusing. You used "their" incorrectly and quoted it. What was that for?
> 
> You appear to be all over the place.  A few points. The store owner never called in to report the alleged robbery.  I'm glad you can admit the behavior was peculiar. In fact its downright unbelievable to say someone that just robbed a store would not only be walking down the middle fo the street, but also draw attention to himself when told to get out of the street. What is even more unbelievable is that Wilson instead of just getting out of his car actually backed up and pinned himself in the car by stopping right next to Brown. I'm pretty sure I know how it went down. It all came down to the fact that Wilson was angry Brown resisted his attempts to intimidate him.  For that he killed Brown and got away with it.
Click to expand...


Good post. Here are two really good articles by Ezra Klein.

*Officer Darren Wilson's story is unbelievable. Literally.*

*Michael Brown spent his last day with his friend Dorian Johnson. Here's what Johnson saw.
*


----------



## Bfgrn

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey asslicker, no one sees you bitching about the black on white crime rate
> 
> why is that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Bfgrn said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black lives matter (and they do) those that are taken by other blacks should mean just as much as those taken by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that they dont?  The issue with cops taking lives is that they are sworn to protect and serve not harass and kill.  You cant protest and hope criminals stop killing people. You can protest in the hopes that something is done about the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey asslicker, no one sees you bitching about the black on white crime rate
> 
> why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I've never seen this chart before. Interesting.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bfgrn said:


> why is that?








[/QUOTE]

Lets assume this chart is correct
White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.

  Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?


----------



## ricechickie

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  And we shouldn't feed our own kids until there are no more starving Africans.
> 
> This is such a straw man.  And it has been addressed.  There are going to be those who don't care about wasted lives, no matter what the race.  We don't expect police officers to be among them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the behavior of what you call a "gentle giant" I think I'll pass.
Click to expand...



So, no matter what kind of evidence points to a law enforcement officer who doesn't respect the lives of those he/she is supposed to serve and protect, you'd rather put your hands over your ears and shut your eyes.


----------



## ricechickie

the_human_being said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.
Click to expand...


Leap to conclusions much?  You might want to stretch before you try to jump that far again. 

You wouldn't find me looting, nor would you ever see me defending looting.  Furthermore, I would defend a person's right to defend themselves from looters with any force necessary.


----------



## the_human_being

ricechickie said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leap to conclusions much?  You might want to stretch before you try to jump that far again.
> 
> You wouldn't find me looting, nor would you ever see me defending looting.  Furthermore, I would defend a person's right to defend themselves from looters with any force necessary.
Click to expand...


Then, what has your protesting actually accomplished other than keeping you up at night?


----------



## dilloduck

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that police officers don't care about black lives is another liberal lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the behavior of what you call a "gentle giant" I think I'll pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, no matter what kind of evidence points to a law enforcement officer who doesn't respect the lives of those he/she is supposed to serve and protect, you'd rather put your hands over your ears and shut your eyes.
Click to expand...


There was no evidence of a law enforcement officer showing disrespect to a citizen. The actions were very carefully scrutinized by the legal process that we have in place. You need to open your eyes and ears and face the facts.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  What does that say when a big strong man like me is afraid of black men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that you are scared.  I mean what does it say about insects when women are afraid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled into this party store on a Sunday and it was closed.  So I see this black guy walking up to me.  If he was a criminal, I would have been screwed, unless I ran to my car.  Well I didn't run to my car.  I took my chances and he came up and asked me if I had a lighter.  WHEW!  I thought I was getting robbed.  Sorry but car jackings happen way too often where I live and it is very rarely a white dude doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool story, I cant believe you survived an encounter with a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the paper and watch the news every day here in Detroit.  We have a black problem, not a white problem.  We need to fix it and NOW.  Until we do, I'm not going to feel sorry for the young black criminals who get shot every day.  Maybe things are worse here in Detroit than they are where you are from?  I don't know but we definitely have a problem.
> 
> My dad says black people were respectful until after the 1968 riots.  I get why they rioted and I get why they were mad but it has been 46 years now and blacks need to stop being the angry victims and start cleaning up their communities.  WITH OUR WITHOUT help from Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he says that...before then whites rioted over and over and over in black communities and they never retaliated.  Then all of a sudden when they defend themselves they are considered "disrespectful".  How dare you strike BACK?  Where is your respect for me beating your ass for hundreds of years huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we had to go help Africa with Ebola.  Why?  Why can't blacks take care of themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, here is where you confirm that you dont believe there is any problem with black Americans or Crime or Detroit.  This is where you are making a case for why all black people are fuck ups, right?  But but you're not a racist...I mean, just because thinking another race is inferior is the definition of racist doesnt mean you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a Detroit Public School, I think maybe 25% of the kids can speak proper English.  Stop that.
> 
> Single black women, stop having so many babies.
> 
> Black men, if you have a child raise it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, and what is the excuse for white violence since they have their shit together?  They just like it?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Being a progressive thinking person I have the ability to see both sides of every situation.  For years I have defended the black position on racial issues.  You need to realize I am only arguing with you because it is you who doesn't see the other side's points.  I get everything you are saying.  All that shit with the cops has to change.  But so does our black society.  You're acting like we don't have a problem with crime in the inner city or that all that crime is mostly black crime.  I told you, I understand the reasons.  No jobs, bad schools, years of being treated like second class citizens.  I get all that.  But you and me need to let that shit go.  You blacks need to talk in private and agree that the Malcomb X way has to go and the MLK way is the only way to advance your society.  Black women, stop having baby daddies.  It's not cool.  Black men, start raising your kids right. 

One thing for sure is corporations aren't going to put business' in your communities if their employees are going to get shot and the shoplifting is going to eat up the profits.  Why do you think there are no Walmarts or Meijers in the hoods?

One time I was a night watchman at Eastern Michigan University.  5 outrageously huge black men walked in and they didn't belong but I didn't have the balls to stop them.  I went into survival mode.  I could have taken one of them but not 2 or 5 of them and there would have been no one to stop them had they decided to beat me down.  So they went into the dorms and I hoped they didn't cause any trouble.  They knocked on the RA (Resident Advisors) room and knocked and when she opened they were pissing on her.  True story.  Do black men want the cops and us to be afraid of them?  They sure try to intimidate.  So don't be offended or call us pussies when we are afraid of animals.  You have too many animals in your community.  Sorry if the truth hurts. 

Remember that guy who hit the kid on accident in Detroit and when he got out the young black men on the corner who witnessed it beat him into a coma?  That wouldn't happen in a white neighborhood.  What did my dad say about it?  He said, "I told you sealybobo not to go into those neighborhoods".

My dad worked at Ford with black men who loved him because like me we are sincere.  They told him "pete, don't have your sons driving into Detroit they'll shoot them just for being white".  You can call me a racist but that's not going to solve our problem.  How come I'm not racist this way against Jews or Indians or Mexicans?  Maybe it's from experience.  I read the paper and I watch the news and I see what's going on every day in Detroit.  Fuck you want to say whites have a problem with crime?  You guys have a Colombine every day in Detroit. 

P.S.  While I still believe you need to put your hands behind your back when a cop says to, I have had a huge change of heart the last few days on the cops.  They are a problem.  They've been corrupt for years and that does need to change.  No that man selling loose cigarettes shouldn't have died.  No that cop shouldn't have killed that kid with the gun.  What the fuck is going on?

Someone brought up remember that racist rancher who had the people show up with their guns and the government stood down?  Why didn't the government kill all those guys carrying guns?  Would they have mowed down blacks who all had guns like that?  I bet they would have.  This has to change.  Trust me, I'm more on your side than you know, it's jus that blacks need to take a look in the mirror an guys like you need to stop being defensive.  You should be embarrassed.  Just like Chris Rock said, Who's more racist?  Black people because we hate n*#*$rs too.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> We'll never be THIS good at it.  Notice it says the "soldiers forced to stand back while white massacre goes on".
> 
> Blacks need to go back to being this respectful



No one is saying that.  See, this is black people not understanding that the way they are confrontational with cops is why they are getting beaten and shot by the cops. 

What do you do if a cop asks  you to put your hands behind your back?  I know you ask him why fo.  Lets say he says never mind why fo just do it.  What do you do?

The answer is, put your hands behind your back.  No if ands or butts about it.  You'll have your day in court.

What you guys can't keep doing is fight back/resist arrest.  Sorry but that's the rules for everyone like Michael Jackson said, "it don't matter if your black or white". 

So we can change how the cops react to you blacks being confrontational or we can educate you blacks to stop being confrontational.  Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## sealybobo

the_human_being said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leap to conclusions much?  You might want to stretch before you try to jump that far again.
> 
> You wouldn't find me looting, nor would you ever see me defending looting.  Furthermore, I would defend a person's right to defend themselves from looters with any force necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, what has your protesting actually accomplished other than keeping you up at night?
Click to expand...


Especially when they don't even vote.  There was a time when they actually wanted the right to vote.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Were you born into the right family?  Did you marry the right man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Born to a lower middle class family* (bordered on poor)
> 
> *Unmarried* (never have been as a matter of convenience, have been too busy or lack of decent prospects)
> 
> *Seven years in the Army straight out of High School* (GI Bill so I could pay my own way to college)
> 
> *Bachelors of Science - Psychology* (Ended up actually hating most of that sissy bullshit about half way through my Masters)
> 
> *Quality Technician and then Quality Auditor *(worked for a trademarking agency while in college and a year or so after that)
> 
> *Business Owner* (opened and built up a Quality Consulting business over 5 years ... Then sold it including all intellectual materials, property, equipment, clients and contacts)
> 
> *Business Owner* (took the capital I earned from the sale and have opened two completely unrelated businesses)
> 
> *But ...*
> 
> I don't suppose that is the answer you were hoping for ... And there is no way I can describe to others the sacrifices necessary to do those things. I went years without having a personal life to speak of ... And that is not suitable for everyone I don't guess.
> 
> Perhaps people who cannot do what it is required to succeed ... Should consider which Sugar-Daddy they should vote for. All I can say is that they are part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his question is the snob of a liberal who votes for Democrats. Yet they vote for a party that *enslaves* PEOPLE to be beholding on government via TAXPAYERS. Instead of lifting them up as trying to get on their own two feet.
> 
> prime example
> 
> the life of Julia
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see the value of government.  Fools like you don't realize that's your government and without it Blacksand would only pay you $3 a day.
> 
> The middle class exited because of liberal policies, not unregulated free markets.
> 
> You have a good life?  Thank a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can also pat yourselves on the backs for this. because of you and Obama's "liberal" policies the people took away your POWER, first the house and then the Senate.  in just six year under OBama. break you arm patting yourself on the back for that....
> \
> snip:
> *Pew: Trust in Government has “Collapsed”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 13
> Posted by Amy Miller Friday, December 5, 2014 at 10:00am
> Not exactly a new trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising absolutely no one, a Pew survey released last month reveals that not only to Americans by and large not trust the government, but that sentiment is nothing new.
> 
> As of February of this year, only 24% of Americans said that they trust the government “always” or “most of the time. What’s more, as trust has decreased (dark blue line), distrust has increased (light blue line):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that those who don’t explicitly trust the government aren’t just ambivalent about it; we’re looking at active distrust from an electorate who has seen years of infighting, splits, and general intransigence where we should be seeing governance.
> 
> When it comes to political parties, the trends are a little less clear; but even trust of the government amongst Democrats has stagnated well below 50%:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pew’s data goes back all the way to the 50s during the Kennedy heyday; things went downhill in 1964, and they’ve never recovered. A brief spike in 2001 during the Bush II Administration reached 54%—but that’s still 23 points behind the peak during the early years of the Johnson Administration. What’s interesting (and discouraging) about the trend of decreasing trust is that not even Barack Obama, with his hope and change and groundswell electoral victory, was able to boost numbers above the mid-20% range.
> 
> Why is that? Because everything he’s done—even things that progressive memes tell us are wildly smart and popular—has made life harder for the American people:
> 
> ALL of it here:
> people don t trust the government Pew survey chart
Click to expand...


The rich/Republicans are sooo happy their plan worked.  By playing dirty politics they turned the masses off to voting and they win every midterm.  And just watch how many black people who voted for Obama won't show up in 16 because no black will be on the ballot.  Pretty pathetic huh? 

Every time I see black people protesting/picketing/rioting I remind myself that at least 70 % of them don't vote so I ask you why should the government give a rats ass if they don't like how they are being treated?  If they care, show up and fucking vote!


----------



## ClosedCaption

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
Click to expand...


Lets assume this chart is correct
White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.

*Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?*[/QUOTE]

Huh?  *Rhetorical question.* This is a statement posing as a question. Typically, the questioner already knows the answer; often everyone within earshot knows the answer. Pretending the statement is a question is dishonest. If the questioner wants to make a statement, he should stand up like a man and do so.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is your path to success is not possible for everyone.  My concern is the masses or the workers of America.
> 
> Make sure guys like you are paying them a living wage.
> 
> Make sure you are paying your fair share in taxes to take care of the poor and so the middle class doesn't have to pay more.  Right now with GOP in charge they are shifting the tax burden from you onto us.  You may say you don't care but your party sure does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a party if I haven't made that clear ... I still vote for whatever candidate I think will do the best job in protecting the Constitution and fulfilling their obligations to country as a whole (which happens to include everyone).
> 
> The Democrats don't decide my payroll because I have absolutely no use whatsoever for unskilled minimum wage employees. If anything ... I am always more interested in improving the lives and skills of others over paying them more money for minimal effort and resource.
> 
> I pay my taxes ... Although I will never discuss some ambiguous idea of what a "fair share" is. My taxes never go down no matter who is in office because I am continually upward mobile. If you can understand that ... Then you know how the rich keep getting richer regardless of what you throw at them. You cannot stop them ... Your agreement is not a necessity to their wealth. If you take more they will make more until they are tired of financing government screw-ups. You can slow their progress or make it more difficult and aggravating ... But it will never close the divide.
> 
> Rich people can take their ball and go home whenever they want ... They are not going to starve.
> 
> *
> Sorry if it seems off-topic ... But it is all a reality of what anyone has to accomplish towards accepting actually responsibly for their own lives. *We can throw crap back and forth about race ... But until people understand you have responsibility to pull your own bootstraps up ... Nothing will ever change truly for the better.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.

On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class. 

Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.

But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.

So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll never be THIS good at it.  Notice it says the "soldiers forced to stand back while white massacre goes on".
> 
> Blacks need to go back to being this respectful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying that.  See, this is black people not understanding that the way they are confrontational with cops is why they are getting beaten and shot by the cops.
Click to expand...


Its always one persons fault and cops never make mistakes.  Got it.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> *Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?*
Click to expand...


Huh?  *Rhetorical question.* This is a statement posing as a question. Typically, the questioner already knows the answer; often everyone within earshot knows the answer. Pretending the statement is a question is dishonest. If the questioner wants to make a statement, he should stand up like a man and do so.[/QUOTE]

There is way too much crime being perpetrated by black men.  How can we lower the numbers?  We want to help but I think you have to fix you.  Your parents have to do a better job raising you.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll never be THIS good at it.  Notice it says the "soldiers forced to stand back while white massacre goes on".
> 
> Blacks need to go back to being this respectful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying that.  See, this is black people not understanding that the way they are confrontational with cops is why they are getting beaten and shot by the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its always one persons fault and cops never make mistakes.  Got it.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

So you refuse to acknowledge the black community has a problem that needs fixing?  Ok, run the next time a cop says freeze or fight back when he says put your hands behind your back.  Then have me on a grand jury and ask me if we should charge the cop.  I'll say NOPE!


----------



## sealybobo

What is it that black women are doing wrong?  Is it that the kid doesn't have a dad?  Are they so busy they don't know their kids are running around with hood rats?  How come so many black men can't speak English?  That should be step one black women.  Teach your boys how to speak.  Seems like black women can speak properly but black men can't.  Weird.  And it's ok if you want to talk with your friends like that but when a cop shows up it's YES SIR NO SIR just like I do when I see a cop.  Why is that so hard?


----------



## Stephanie

Black lives only matters to Democrats when they can be used to cause mayhem, riots and looting. Disruption of other peoples lives for whatever the hell they are marching for which is grab bag of total BS


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> Black lives only matters to Democrats when they can be used to cause mayhem, riots and looting. Disruption of other peoples lives for whatever the hell they are marching for which is grab bag of total BS



Are you kidding me?  The Koch brothers/Republicans love this shit.  The corporate media is loving this race shit.  Remember how I told you that the rich/Republicans use wedge issues like god, gays, guns and racism to divide the poor?  So this black issue is only going to help win over poor racists to your party.  We already know the blacks may cry for a few months but they won't vote so this black issue is a huge win for the GOP.  Don't either be a fool or a liar.  Are you dumb or being intellectually dishonest with me?


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> Black lives only matters to Democrats when they can be used to cause mayhem, riots and looting. Disruption of other peoples lives for whatever the hell they are marching for which is grab bag of total BS



If you are one of the masses you should realize that an injustice to one is an injustice to everyone.  One night it might be you who finds your kid dead because he resisted arrest.


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.



We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?

If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.

Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.

You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll never be THIS good at it.  Notice it says the "soldiers forced to stand back while white massacre goes on".
> 
> Blacks need to go back to being this respectful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying that.  See, this is black people not understanding that the way they are confrontational with cops is why they are getting beaten and shot by the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its always one persons fault and cops never make mistakes.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*So you refuse to acknowledge the black community has a problem that needs fixing? * Ok, run the next time a cop says freeze or fight back when he says put your hands behind your back.  Then have me on a grand jury and ask me if we should charge the cop.  I'll say NOPE![/QUOTE]


*Changing the subject*: debater is losing so he tries to redirect the attention of the audience to another subject area where he thinks he can look better relative to the person he is debating, but admits to no change of subject and pretends to be refuting the original on-subject statement of his opponent


----------



## sealybobo

Desperado said:


> *"Black lives matter" *
> Not to blacks themselves if you go by the black on black crime rates or their abortion records.



Plus they don't vote.  Essentially they don't matter.


----------



## Stephanie

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yea, like the way they found to make money in 2007 by causing a global recession.  This is what happens when the rich take over your country/government.  Do you think this is the first time in history that the rich have ever taken over a country or it's government?


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It use to be more progressive. 

I don't like the argument "there's nothing we can do about it".  I say bullshit.  Remember the New Deal?  The rich HATED IT!  They called FDR a traitor to his class.  I wish Clinton/Obama would have done more for the middle class but I don't blame them for not going to bat for people who don't even vote. 

So while most people don't vote, I'll agree with you there is NOTHING we can do about it.  The middle class in this country is going to disappear and you are going to see the low birth rates are going to cause a problem in this country in the future.  But that's a whole other conversation.  Actually I like it that the birth rate has dropped severely since the Bush recession.  Maybe poor people aren't smart enough to vote but maybe some of them are smart enough to not have a baby when they can't afford it.


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> Yea, like the way they found to make money in 2007 by causing a global recession.  This is what happens when the rich take over your country/government.  Do you think this is the first time in history that the rich have ever taken over a country or it's government?



Are you suggesting the global recession made the rich people poor or closed the gap between the rich and poor ... Because neither was the case. I didn't suggest that anything you have offered would result in a desirable outcome ... And I will continue to remind you the rich don't need your permission to make money.

It is the constant reminder that you will always be at the mercy of someone else or government ... Until you grab hold of your boot straps and make it different.

.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
Click to expand...


Because I don't see things your way all the time?

Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?


----------



## Porker

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The general population pretty much knows the score and are getting tired of the bullshit from the ghetto,and it's starting to show.
> The race card is no longer holds any weight because of over use.
> We have a black president yet race relations have worsened because blacks now know that just because the prez has the same color skin as you,doesnt mean your lot in life will improve.



A muslim president at that...self proclaimed.


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
Click to expand...


No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, like the way they found to make money in 2007 by causing a global recession.  This is what happens when the rich take over your country/government.  Do you think this is the first time in history that the rich have ever taken over a country or it's government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the global recession made the rich people poor or closed the gap between the rich and poor ... Because neither was the case. I didn't suggest that anything you have offered would result in a desirable outcome ... And I will continue to remind you the rich don't need your permission to make money.
> 
> It is the constant reminder that you will always be at the mercy of someone else or government ... Until you grab hold of your boot straps and make it different.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No that's not what I'm suggesting and by replying that way I can see you only hear what you want to hear. 

By the way, bragging about how much money you have does not help your case.  Not everyone can or will be rich like you.  It doesn't work that way.  This isn't Switzerland where everyone can be rich.  So "pull yourself up by the bootstraps" is not good advice for all the worker bees in America.  Fact is, we know the job prospects for 20 somethings is a lot different than it was 20 years ago.  I remember working for a company in the 90's where 40 sales people made 6 figures.  Today 3 guys there make 6 figures. 

There are 45 million people in America stuck below the poverty line.  Show me one Republican politician who has a serious plan to help those people.   

What we know is that the middle class and poor doesn't have enough of the $.  However they did it, the rich changed things so that instead of them having 75% of all the $ and us 25%, they rigged it so that today they have 90% and we have 10%.  They distributed the wealth.  So don't get mad when we have to redistribute it.  FDR did this very thing and there is even a fire side chat where he explained what he was going to do and how the rich were sitting on idol money. 

You are god damn right the government can do something about it.  The government is the referee.  If the government one day again represented We The People then the corporations would lose the control they have over us now. 

Bankers wouldn't rule.

Gas and Healthcare Giants wouldn't be able to gouge us or have monopolies like they do now.

Unions would become popular again.  Wages would go  up. 

We would raise corporate tax rates and taxes on the rich not the middle class like Snyder is doing in Michigan. 

We would take back the media that was taken over after the Deregulations Act of 1997.  Another thing besides NAFTA that Bill Clinton did for the corporations and this cost him because they took over the media and talked about Monica until 1999 and it cost Gore.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why
Click to expand...


I repeat our position on the issues?  It isn't like you don't sound like you just got done sucking Rush's cock.


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the progressive tax system we had in the past worked just fine.  Of course the rich probably immediately started appealing/lobbying against the New Deal the day it was passed and never stopped chipping away at it just like they are doing with Obamacare.  Obamacare sucks.  I agree.  We need free healthcare just like the rest of the world has.  I don't see Australians or Canadians complaining.  America is the only country that doesn't offer it.
> 
> On top of all the New Deal Government programs that created the middle class we enjoyed for 60 years, unions and labor laws also created the middle class.
> 
> Do you realize the world has never seen a middle class like the one America had from 1950 to 2000?  Sure capitalism had a lot to do with it too but the average worker didn't have it so good because he "pulled himself up by the bootstraps".  That's right wing bullshit.  If it wasn't for liberal government labor policies and unions, there would be no middle class.  Just like we see since Reagan started killing unions, as they go, so has the American Middle class.  Don't act like it wasn't unregulated free market trade that took down the global economy.
> 
> But rich people and republicans lie and say it was because American companies couldn't afford to pay American wages.  The unions made too much.  So they sent all those jobs overseas and now we see the only job for the masses are walmart jobs.
> 
> So all the people that made up the middle class were not business owners like you.  They were union labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat our position on the issues?  It isn't like you don't sound like you just got done sucking Rush's cock.
Click to expand...


typical liberal. you can dish it but can't take it so you go get all vulgar and nasty
 I haven't listened to Rush in 10 years so you just proved my point
way to go


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> No that's not what I'm suggesting and by replying that way I can see you only hear what you want to hear.
> 
> By the way, bragging about how much money you have does not help your case.



I am suggesting that your desires will continue to drive business and wealth off-shore. I stated before that I am certainly not in the top 1% ... And wasn't bragging about anything.

You really don't need to describe the fairy tale anymore ... Because you are never going to succeed in convincing me it won't push businesses off-shore.

You are trying to tackle a wealth driven equation with a middle class mentality ... Good Luck!

.


----------



## ricechickie

the_human_being said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leap to conclusions much?  You might want to stretch before you try to jump that far again.
> 
> You wouldn't find me looting, nor would you ever see me defending looting.  Furthermore, I would defend a person's right to defend themselves from looters with any force necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, what has your protesting actually accomplished other than keeping you up at night?
Click to expand...


Well, it's certainly got people talking.  Having a dialogue is a good start.

Furthermore, it expresses that mistreatment by police will not be tolerated.  People are going to call officers out on their behavior.


----------



## dilloduck

Hopefully you don't think that cops getting called out on their behaviour is some kind of new thing. Well maybe if it makes you feel good about all the protesting you did----.


----------



## ninja007

if black lives don't matter to blacks, why should whites care?


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat our position on the issues?  It isn't like you don't sound like you just got done sucking Rush's cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical liberal. you can dish it but can't take it so you go get all vulgar and nasty
> I haven't listened to Rush in 10 years so you just proved my point
> way to go
Click to expand...


I love stupid right wing middle class Republicans.  They don't know that the same talking points Fox is spoon feeding them is the same shit Rush and Drudge and all the rest are feeding them.  In fact the RNC emails them not only what to say but how to say it. 

Haven't you ever watched the Daily Show where John Stewart shows every corporate and/or right wing media saying the EXACT same thing down to the verbage?  Then I come here and you're saying the exact same thing.  So whether or not you know it, Rush is brainwashing you.  Maybe it isn't Rush himself but you know what we mean.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> if black lives don't matter to blacks, why should whites care?



You shouldnt care if you dont want to. Go play with yourself in a corner. We got this.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a progressive tax system now ... And If you just hate rich people ... So what?
> 
> If you think that dictating business policies or supporting Unions will ever close the gap between the rich and poor ... I can tell you right now that is a fairy-tale. Rich people can always find ways to make more money ... And if you keep driving their activities off-shore it damn sure won't help the United States.
> 
> Keep making rich people take their money and businesses off-shore ... Then enact policies that enforce penalties for re-patriating the money they earn off-shore. Drive the rich out like the Romans did the wealthy merchants who relocated to more profitable locations. Then when you can no longer support your currency or pay your soldiers ... The rich folks will watch the looters digging through the rubble of the crap you created ... While drinking a martini in Barbados.
> 
> You don't have to agree ... Your agreement isn't necessary.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat our position on the issues?  It isn't like you don't sound like you just got done sucking Rush's cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical liberal. you can dish it but can't take it so you go get all vulgar and nasty
> I haven't listened to Rush in 10 years so you just proved my point
> way to go
Click to expand...


Does a typical liberal speak out against blacks and defend the cops?  So I guess I'm not the typical liberal now am I honey?


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> if black lives don't matter to blacks, why should whites care?



Exactly.  Lets see what percent of blacks show up and vote in 2016.  If it isn't over 50%, fuck em.  Sorry blacks.  Ninja's right.  If you don't care enough to show up and vote every 2 years, why should we give a fuck about you?

Not to mention this all boils down to you don't put your hands behind your back when the cop says you are under arrest.  I do.  I was arrested 2 times.  Both times I did whatever the cop told me to do.

What is it that blacks are worried the cops are going to do?  For example, the guy in Ferguson.  Why was he angry or confrontational with the cop?  Why didn't the black guy in NY put his hands behind his back?  Why did that stupid black mom let her son go out and play with a gun that doesn't have the red in the barrel that all toy manufacturers have to put on their toy guns? 

But also, why didn't the cops shoot all those white people when they went to take that rancher's cattle and the whites showed up with guns to have a stand off with the police?  If those were black people the government wouldn't have stood down.  The citizens of Detroit or Harlem or Compton can't have an armed standoff with the police so why can whites do that?

Bundy ranch standoff galvanized right-wing radicals report says - LA Times


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if black lives don't matter to blacks, why should whites care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Lets see what percent of blacks show up and vote in 2016.  If it isn't over 50%, fuck em.  Sorry blacks.  Ninja's right.  If you don't care enough to show up and vote every 2 years, why should we give a fuck about you?
> 
> Not to mention this all boils down to you don't put your hands behind your back when the cop says you are under arrest.  I do.  I was arrested 2 times.  Both times I did whatever the cop told me to do.
> 
> What is it that blacks are worried the cops are going to do?  For example, the guy in Ferguson.  Why was he angry or confrontational with the cop?  Why didn't the black guy in NY put his hands behind his back?  Why did that stupid black mom let her son go out and play with a gun that doesn't have the red in the barrel that all toy manufacturers have to put on their toy guns?
> 
> But also, why didn't the cops shoot all those white people when they went to take that rancher's cattle and the whites showed up with guns to have a stand off with the police?  If those were black people the government wouldn't have stood down.  The citizens of Detroit or Harlem or Compton can't have an armed standoff with the police so why can whites do that?
> 
> Bundy ranch standoff galvanized right-wing radicals report says - LA Times
Click to expand...

"What is it that blacks are worried the cops are going to do?"

Kill them.

"Why did that stupid black mom let her son go out and play with a gun that doesn't have the red in the barrel that all toy manufacturers have to put on their toy guns?"

Who told you she was stupid?  Did you ever do anything your parents didnt know about as a child? If so you are an exception to the rule.


----------



## ninja007

sealy, are you black?


----------



## ninja007

sealybobo said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if black lives don't matter to blacks, why should whites care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Lets see what percent of blacks show up and vote in 2016.  If it isn't over 50%, fuck em.  Sorry blacks.  Ninja's right.  If you don't care enough to show up and vote every 2 years, why should we give a fuck about you?
> 
> Not to mention this all boils down to you don't put your hands behind your back when the cop says you are under arrest.  I do.  I was arrested 2 times.  Both times I did whatever the cop told me to do.
> 
> What is it that blacks are worried the cops are going to do?  For example, the guy in Ferguson.  Why was he angry or confrontational with the cop?  Why didn't the black guy in NY put his hands behind his back?  Why did that stupid black mom let her son go out and play with a gun that doesn't have the red in the barrel that all toy manufacturers have to put on their toy guns?
> 
> But also, why didn't the cops shoot all those white people when they went to take that rancher's cattle and the whites showed up with guns to have a stand off with the police? _* If those were black people the government wouldn't have stood down.  The citizens of Detroit or Harlem or Compton can't have an armed standoff with the police so why can whites do that?*_
> 
> Bundy ranch standoff galvanized right-wing radicals report says - LA Times
Click to expand...


imo, to answer your last question, whites in general do not have a history of violence with police. I'm not saying some don't, but overall as a race. The police are more likely to just watch and protect.


----------



## sealybobo

ricechickie said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leap to conclusions much?  You might want to stretch before you try to jump that far again.
> 
> You wouldn't find me looting, nor would you ever see me defending looting.  Furthermore, I would defend a person's right to defend themselves from looters with any force necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, what has your protesting actually accomplished other than keeping you up at night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's certainly got people talking.  Having a dialogue is a good start.
> 
> Furthermore, it expresses that mistreatment by police will not be tolerated.  People are going to call officers out on their behavior.
Click to expand...


Next time you see a cop and he is there on a disturbance call, give him an attitude.  Start taping him on your phone.  Tell him "you know your rights".  Tell him he is there to protect and serve you.  Push his buttons and see what will not be tolerated.

If you are a criminal or getting in altercations with the police, it is your behavior that needs changing.  We all know cops can be dicks.  That's why we avoid them like the plague.  And when we have to interact with them it's no sir yes sir. 

Don't like the ticket he gave you or don't think you should have been arrested?  Fight it in court.  Anything else a grand jury is going to say you were at fault.  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> sealy, are you black?



Nope.  White


----------



## ninja007

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives only matters to Democrats when they can be used to cause mayhem, riots and looting. Disruption of other peoples lives for whatever the hell they are marching for which is grab bag of total BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  The Koch brothers/Republicans love this shit.  The corporate media is loving this race shit.  Remember how I told you that the rich/Republicans use wedge issues like god, gays, guns and racism to divide the poor?  So this black issue is only going to help win over poor racists to your party.  We already know the blacks may cry for a few months but they won't vote so this black issue is a huge win for the GOP.  Don't either be a fool or a liar.  Are you dumb or being intellectually dishonest with me?
Click to expand...


democrats use all kinds of wedge issues like race, sex, income etc...


----------



## ninja007

sealybobo said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealy, are you black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  White
Click to expand...



just curious....


----------



## ninja007

black people need a third party more than anyone. The libs promise them too much, don't deliver and respect them... esp. now with the illegal immigration thing, and as always blacks have a huge distrust of conservatives.


----------



## sealybobo

NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
Big Black:  No.
NYPD:  Choke hold

The end.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> black people need a third party more than anyone. The libs promise them too much, don't deliver and respect them... esp. now with the illegal immigration thing, and as always blacks have a huge distrust of conservatives.


All Black people should register independent.


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealy, are you black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  White
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just curious....
Click to expand...


And I am as liberal as they come.  I just can't defend black society anymore.  I was doing it in the 80's, 90's, 2000's.  It is time they fix themselves.  Enough excuses.

I can't think of the word.  They need to "what"?  Evolve, mature, grow up, get civilized or educated?

With things like Affirmative Action, we have done a lot to help black people catch up from the hundreds of years of slavery and segregation. 

We can tell the cops to stop picking on black criminals but won't that just make black neighborhoods even worse? 

One thing we need to do is only have black cops police black neighborhoods.


----------



## ninja007

sealybobo said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealy, are you black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  White
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just curious....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am as liberal as they come.  I just can't defend black society anymore.  I was doing it in the 80's, 90's, 2000's.  It is time they fix themselves.  Enough excuses.
> 
> I can't think of the word.  They need to "what"?  Evolve, mature, grow up, get civilized or educated?
> 
> With things like Affirmative Action, we have done a lot to help black people catch up from the hundreds of years of slavery and segregation.
> 
> We can tell the cops to stop picking on black criminals but won't that just make black neighborhoods even worse?
> 
> _*One thing we need to do is only have black cops police black neighborhoods.*_
Click to expand...



_*thats an issue right there as there are not enough of them. Not only because of education or criminal record but because they know better!*_


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> black people need a third party more than anyone. The libs promise them too much, don't deliver and respect them... esp. now with the illegal immigration thing, and as always blacks have a huge distrust of conservatives.



If all black people would vote then not only would the Democrats start catering to them so would the GOP.

P.S.   What is it you think the Democrats should do for blacks or what is it they aren't doing for blacks?  I think the Democrats are taking all of us middle class and poor citizens for granted not just blacks.  But why not when only 40% of us vote?

PPS.  The Democrats are not the party for all blacks just like the GOP isn't the party for all whites.  Herman Cain type blacks should vote GOP.  Middle class and poor whites should be voting Democratic


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ninja007 said:


> if black lives don't matter to blacks, why should whites care?



  Be cause we were raised to believe...human...lives matter.


----------



## the_human_being

ricechickie said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a job and you won't have time to stay up all night and protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We make time for those things that are important to us.
> 
> And I have a job, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some of those folks who worked for the businesses that were destroyed by the protesters in Missouri.  Now they have no job and it's right at Christmas time but you go right ahead and have your fun.  Their kids didn't need Christmas anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leap to conclusions much?  You might want to stretch before you try to jump that far again.
> 
> You wouldn't find me looting, nor would you ever see me defending looting.  Furthermore, I would defend a person's right to defend themselves from looters with any force necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, what has your protesting actually accomplished other than keeping you up at night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's certainly got people talking.  Having a dialogue is a good start.
> 
> Furthermore, it expresses that mistreatment by police will not be tolerated.  People are going to call officers out on their behavior.
Click to expand...


Wanna bet?  We'll spend some training money and then everything will return to normal.


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to brainwashed tool/parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat our position on the issues?  It isn't like you don't sound like you just got done sucking Rush's cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical liberal. you can dish it but can't take it so you go get all vulgar and nasty
> I haven't listened to Rush in 10 years so you just proved my point
> way to go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love stupid right wing middle class Republicans.  They don't know that the same talking points Fox is spoon feeding them is the same shit Rush and Drudge and all the rest are feeding them.  In fact the RNC emails them not only what to say but how to say it.
> 
> Haven't you ever watched the Daily Show where John Stewart shows every corporate and/or right wing media saying the EXACT same thing down to the verbage?  Then I come here and you're saying the exact same thing.  So whether or not you know it, Rush is brainwashing you.  Maybe it isn't Rush himself but you know what we mean.
Click to expand...


oh quit your whining. you bs is seen for what IT is BS. now slink off to Msnbc they have some lies to feed you


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't see things your way all the time?
> 
> Notice I'm not taking a liberal position on this issue Stephanie?  Can you tell me the last time you took a liberal position on anything other than doggy style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because all you do is sing the praises for the Democrat party. You never find anything wrong with them and you just repeat their talking points constantly. that why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat our position on the issues?  It isn't like you don't sound like you just got done sucking Rush's cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical liberal. you can dish it but can't take it so you go get all vulgar and nasty
> I haven't listened to Rush in 10 years so you just proved my point
> way to go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love stupid right wing middle class Republicans.  They don't know that the same talking points Fox is spoon feeding them is the same shit Rush and Drudge and all the rest are feeding them.  In fact the RNC emails them not only what to say but how to say it.
> 
> Haven't you ever watched the Daily Show where John Stewart shows every corporate and/or right wing media saying the EXACT same thing down to the verbage?  Then I come here and you're saying the exact same thing.  So whether or not you know it, Rush is brainwashing you.  Maybe it isn't Rush himself but you know what we mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh quit your whining. you bs is seen for what IT is BS. now slink off to Msnbc they have some lies to feed you
Click to expand...


I do notice you haven't argued with one thing I've said on this subject.  It must be blowing your mind that you agree with a liberal like me.  Maybe I'm not completely one sided on everything like you thought I was. 

But notice you are?  Can you give me one example of a liberal position you agree with?  Then fuck off Steph.  You're just a stupid broad.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.




You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
Click to expand...

That was before cell phones and white people thought Blacks were hallucinating.


----------



## Bfgrn

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
Click to expand...


Lets assume this chart is correct
White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.

  Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?[/QUOTE]

You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.


----------



## Bfgrn

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you see a police officer who doesn't care about all lives, you'll join in the protests to have him or her removed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violent protests to condemn violence are counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to violently protest.  There are plenty of peaceful protests, nationwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the behavior of what you call a "gentle giant" I think I'll pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, no matter what kind of evidence points to a law enforcement officer who doesn't respect the lives of those he/she is supposed to serve and protect, you'd rather put your hands over your ears and shut your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no evidence of a law enforcement officer showing disrespect to a citizen. The actions were very carefully scrutinized by the legal process that we have in place. You need to open your eyes and ears and face the facts.
Click to expand...


Simply amazing...you folks on the right who believe ANYTHING government does is incompetent, SUDDENLY portray the very same government with glowing terms like "very carefully scrutinized by the legal process that we have in place"

Then you have the nerve to talk about opening eyes, ears and facts...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bfgrn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
Click to expand...


You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.[/QUOTE]

It is true, but how is that the point?


----------



## dilloduck

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
Click to expand...


It is true, but how is that the point?[/QUOTE]

Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
Click to expand...


Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.[/QUOTE]
White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
Click to expand...

White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.[/QUOTE]

Whites believe it 5 times as much.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.
Click to expand...


Whites believe it 5 times as much.  [/QUOTE]
That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
Click to expand...


I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.


For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.


----------



## sealybobo

We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
Click to expand...

The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.


No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
Click to expand...


Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested. 

In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.    

9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
Click to expand...


Black people don't worry about white people?  Are you kidding me?  You claim we are the reason your communities are in the shape they are in.  You come to communities that we built up and you tear them down.  And you cry when we don't want you living next to us.  You don't worry about us because we bring your property value up, not down. 

What we did in the 70's is we left Detroit when you blacks moved in.  Then you blacks ruined Detroit and now you are coming out to the burbs, where you are now ruining them.  Crime has gone way up.  I guess you can take a black out of the ghetto but you can't take the ghetto out of the black.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
Click to expand...

One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.

What reason?

Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Black people don't worry about white people?  Are you kidding me?  You claim we are the reason your communities are in the shape they are in.  You come to communities that we built up and you tear them down.  And you cry when we don't want you living next to us.  You don't worry about us because we bring your property value up, not down.
> 
> What we did in the 70's is we left Detroit when you blacks moved in.  Then you blacks ruined Detroit and now you are coming out to the burbs, where you are now ruining them.  Crime has gone way up.  I guess you can take a black out of the ghetto but you can't take the ghetto out of the black.



Now tell everyone whos to blame for Chicago.

When do dont say the residents my next question is "Why are you blaming white people?"


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
Click to expand...


Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.

I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.

One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.
Click to expand...



Now watch how he excuses this too...because any reason from a police officer harrassing a black person is "legitimate" in his eyes.

Then ask him about a waiting period for firearms and watch sparks fly from his ears talking about weird shit like "rights"


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"



I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc. 

Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
Click to expand...


Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here. 

So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc.
> 
> Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?
Click to expand...

What you seem to be missing is regardless of a law cops harass Black people you dunce.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't worry about white people?  Are you kidding me?  You claim we are the reason your communities are in the shape they are in.  You come to communities that we built up and you tear them down.  And you cry when we don't want you living next to us.  You don't worry about us because we bring your property value up, not down.
> 
> What we did in the 70's is we left Detroit when you blacks moved in.  Then you blacks ruined Detroit and now you are coming out to the burbs, where you are now ruining them.  Crime has gone way up.  I guess you can take a black out of the ghetto but you can't take the ghetto out of the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell everyone whos to blame for Chicago.
> 
> When do dont say the residents my next question is "Why are you blaming white people?"
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  Chicago is basically the opposite of Detroit.  In Detroit the city sucks and the burbs are nice.  In Chicago they managed to get rid of the blacks so that there are dangerous black neighborhoods in Illinois but Chicago is real nice.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
Click to expand...


I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic. 

It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear. 

Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc.
> 
> Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?
Click to expand...



Of course they probably was doing something to deserve the harrassment from a law you dont like.  Because singling them out is unbelievable...What is more believable is that every person who has ever been stopped EVER probably deserved it because thats how racial profiling goes.

You dont seem to understand you are saying the exact thing I am...you're just trying to explain it away


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc.
> 
> Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you seem to be missing is regardless of a law cops harass Black people you dunce.
Click to expand...


Which national story is a good example where the cops were harassing the black unfairly? 

If you are in the vicinity of a crime, the cop has the right to question you.  If you are offensive you put him on the defensive.

You know how MLK protested and got arrested?  Next time you feel like the cop is unfairly harassing you, take it like a man and go to jail.  But be polite and do what the officer says so you don't get hit.  And chances are if you are polite you won't even go to jail.  Who knows?  Try it and see.  We know you say you're being unfairly picked on but me and Chris Rock say you are asking for it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't worry about white people?  Are you kidding me?  You claim we are the reason your communities are in the shape they are in.  You come to communities that we built up and you tear them down.  And you cry when we don't want you living next to us.  You don't worry about us because we bring your property value up, not down.
> 
> What we did in the 70's is we left Detroit when you blacks moved in.  Then you blacks ruined Detroit and now you are coming out to the burbs, where you are now ruining them.  Crime has gone way up.  I guess you can take a black out of the ghetto but you can't take the ghetto out of the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell everyone whos to blame for Chicago.
> 
> When do dont say the residents my next question is "Why are you blaming white people?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Chicago is basically the opposite of Detroit.  In Detroit the city sucks and the burbs are nice.  In Chicago they managed to get rid of the blacks so that there are dangerous black neighborhoods in Illinois but Chicago is real nice.
Click to expand...



Chicago..>Detroit...Whatever.  Stop blaming white people


----------



## boedicca

The people protesting that black lives matter would better serve their cause by protesting against the black gang thugs who are responsible for most black male murders.  But they won't. They know that the thugs are far more dangerous than the police, so the police are a softer target.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc.
> 
> Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they probably was doing something to deserve the harrassment from a law you dont like.  Because singling them out is unbelievable...What is more believable is that every person who has ever been stopped EVER probably deserved it because thats how racial profiling goes.
> 
> You dont seem to understand you are saying the exact thing I am...you're just trying to explain it away
Click to expand...


So a police asking a black a question is harassment?  I see. 

Seems to me the criminal element in your society would love it if the cops were too uncomfortable to even stop them because of political correctness.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
Click to expand...


What he means is that black crime is scary and inexcusable not caring about black in general and white crime is understandable and speaks only to that person.


----------



## ClosedCaption

boedicca said:


> The people protesting that black lives matter would better serve their cause by protesting against the black gang thugs who are responsible for most black male murders.  But they won't. They know that the thugs are far more dangerous than the police, so the police are a softer target.




New ideas here folks too bad tho that you dont get to tell people what to do.  While you're at it tho whats stopping you from protesting in your community about the crime, drugs and murder?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
Click to expand...

I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse. 

It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc.
> 
> Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they probably was doing something to deserve the harrassment from a law you dont like.  Because singling them out is unbelievable...What is more believable is that every person who has ever been stopped EVER probably deserved it because thats how racial profiling goes.
> 
> You dont seem to understand you are saying the exact thing I am...you're just trying to explain it away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a police asking a black a question is harassment?  I see.
Click to expand...


No as you indicated nothing is harassment and even if they are harassed its probably for a good reason


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.
Click to expand...


And you have to stop being the victim.  I think the only solution is if the neighborhood is 99% black, so should the police force, but then you'll complain that all cops in general are the problem.

What you won't ever do is take a good hard look at your own community.  Because it is the problem, not the cops.  Wonder why this doesn't happen in Arab, Hispanic & Jewish American communities? 

Remember, I am a liberal who understands and has defended black people on all the reasons why the black community is the way it is.  It isn't like things were great for black people the minute they were set free.  It wasn't even good for black people in the 1960's.  But it got better in the 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000's, now it's 2015 almost.  How much longer is it going to take for black society to improve?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
Click to expand...


I am working on making things better.  So was Chris Rock when he made that video.  So was Charles Barkley & Bill Cosby when they said what they said about black society. 

I agree we should not have cops like the cops in Ferguson, Ohio or NY.  Yes the cops need better training and to clean up their act too.  Definitely agree with you the cops need to be fixed too. 

I'm just saying what Chris Rock said.  Black people need to start acting better when they are around cops. 

I said before, I didn't like it when the cop arrested me.  It cost me $1000 for a lawyer to get off.  The cop was an asshole and he was wrong.  Do you know who decides if I'm right or wrong?  A jury or a judge.  I got off.

And trust me, if the cop is harassing blacks then the judge will see a pattern that everyone who that cop arrests claims he was unfair.  And you can call his superior officer and make a complaint.  Or you can sue.  If you don't have enough to sue then I guess the cop isn't breaking the law so when you get mad at him he's going to view you as a threat and ask you to put your hands behind your back.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have to stop being the victim.  I think the only solution is if the neighborhood is 99% black, so should the police force, but then you'll complain that all cops in general are the problem.
> 
> What you won't ever do is take a good hard look at your own community.  Because it is the problem, not the cops.  Wonder why this doesn't happen in Arab, Hispanic & Jewish American communities?
> 
> Remember, I am a liberal who understands and has defended black people on all the reasons why the black community is the way it is.  It isn't like things were great for black people the minute they were set free.  It wasn't even good for black people in the 1960's.  But it got better in the 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000's, now it's 2015 almost.  How much longer is it going to take for black society to improve?
Click to expand...

How do you stop being the victim of racist cops?  I am interested in hearing those solutions.

You obviously dont know what I or other Black people do in our own communities. What did I tell you about speaking from ignorance?  Cops are a large problem and yes it does happen in other ethnic communities. We get it worse due to the sliding scale of racism.  So far your argument has been a large group of ignorant assumptions.

You sound like one of those liberals that ease your conscious by saying you advocate for Blacks while holding racist thoughts. We dont need or want whites like you defending us. You are part of the problem. We dont need your pity. We just need you to get the fuck out of the way and stop condoning racist cops.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
Click to expand...


I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care. 

I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I. 

If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote. 

Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care. 

Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am working on making things better.  So was Chris Rock when he made that video.  So was Charles Barkley & Bill Cosby when they said what they said about black society.
> 
> I agree we should not have cops like the cops in Ferguson, Ohio or NY.  Yes the cops need better training and to clean up their act too.  Definitely agree with you the cops need to be fixed too.
> 
> I'm just saying what Chris Rock said.  Black people need to start acting better when they are around cops.
> 
> I said before, I didn't like it when the cop arrested me.  It cost me $1000 for a lawyer to get off.  The cop was an asshole and he was wrong.  Do you know who decides if I'm right or wrong?  A jury or a judge.  I got off.
> 
> And trust me, if the cop is harassing blacks then the judge will see a pattern that everyone who that cop arrests claims he was unfair.  And you can call his superior officer and make a complaint.  Or you can sue.  If you don't have enough to sue then I guess the cop isn't breaking the law so when you get mad at him he's going to view you as a threat and ask you to put your hands behind your back.
Click to expand...

You need to rethink your game plan if you really believe you are making things better. Youre not. Chris Rock, Charles Barkley, and Bill Cosby all share one thing. They are Black celebrities and not everyday Black people. They dont live in the ghettos and have facial recognition where ever they go. White people are asking them for autographs not being afraid of them. Which pretty much proves my point I made about your ignorant fear being a problem.

Black people have some ownership in this but the root of the problem is white racism. You deal with your racism and the problem goes away.

I cant trust you because I know better. The judge wont see a pattern.  Lots of judges are whites and they are also racist. Example I was told to go sell drugs by a judge when attempting to get custody of my daughter.  A judge said that to me in court, on record, in front of everyone.  They are part and parcel of the racist system built by whites.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
Click to expand...

That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.[/QUOTE]

So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white people need to change. Black people dont worry about white people. Its when white people are afraid due to ignorance that it causes a problem. Whites need therapy to stop being such wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
Click to expand...


Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sealy doesnt understand that his generalizations are just that.  Maybe he would understand if I used Honey Boo, Mob Wives and Teen Mom as examples of white culture.

I believe only then would he see what he's doing.  But...he'll probably find a reason why generalizing whites is not fair


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
Click to expand...


So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods [/QUOTE]
When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have to stop being the victim.  I think the only solution is if the neighborhood is 99% black, so should the police force, but then you'll complain that all cops in general are the problem.
> 
> What you won't ever do is take a good hard look at your own community.  Because it is the problem, not the cops.  Wonder why this doesn't happen in Arab, Hispanic & Jewish American communities?
> 
> Remember, I am a liberal who understands and has defended black people on all the reasons why the black community is the way it is.  It isn't like things were great for black people the minute they were set free.  It wasn't even good for black people in the 1960's.  But it got better in the 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000's, now it's 2015 almost.  How much longer is it going to take for black society to improve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you stop being the victim of racist cops?  I am interested in hearing those solutions.
> 
> You obviously dont know what I or other Black people do in our own communities. What did I tell you about speaking from ignorance?  Cops are a large problem and yes it does happen in other ethnic communities. We get it worse due to the sliding scale of racism.  So far your argument has been a large group of ignorant assumptions.
> 
> You sound like one of those liberals that ease your conscious by saying you advocate for Blacks while holding racist thoughts. We dont need or want whites like you defending us. You are part of the problem. We dont need your pity. We just need you to get the fuck out of the way and stop condoning racist cops.
Click to expand...


Stop putting yourself in the situation where a racist cop is affecting your life.  I avoid the cops like the plague.  I'm white.  Even we don't want to get tangled up with the law.  So we don't break the law.

Hire more black cops.

No one is completely not racist.  I'm sure you have some racist/prejudice/bigoted views too.  Sometimes stereotypes are true.  Maybe not 100% of the time but enough.  For example, my arab friend will cheat on his wife when he gets married some day.  Unfortunately too many Arabic men cheat on their women.  Enough that its a stereotype that happens to be true.  Its not because I'm ignorant.  I just know enough arab men to know they are cheaters.  And black men are notorious for knocking women up and not being good fathers later.  At least the cheating arab is a good father.  Usually of course.

No I am not an easing my conscious liberal.  Its not like I don't agree with most everything you are saying.  Its just that your side needs to stop pointing fingers and you need to fix you.  Currently you either are denying or ignoring the fact your society needs to improve on many different areas.  First off, stop breeding so many kids and not raising them right. 

PS.   I wish we could just get out of  your way and watch you improve but we've been waiting over 50 years and we are tired of waiting.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.



Their solution?  Stop complaining about that.  The messenger is at fault not the message



> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.




Plus reducing voting times, the fact that the poor vote less than the rich because they have less time to do so.  That includes black and white poor but lets keep talking about blacks only


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> Sealy doesnt understand that his generalizations are just that.  Maybe he would understand if I used Honey Boo, Mob Wives and Teen Mom as examples of white culture.
> 
> I believe only then would he see what he's doing.  But...he'll probably find a reason why generalizing whites is not fair



We have a ghetto/black/inner city crime problem in this country, not a mob wife problem.  Oh, and that's what the mob wife said when they busted her for embezzlement.  She too thought the law was being unfair.  

Anyways, there are 2 sides to every story.  You guys don't want to admit that its not easy for a cop to work in the black community.   Remember the movie Colors with Sean Penn?  What happened to the nice cop who let his guard down?  He got shot in the end.


----------



## Asclepias

As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops. 

Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.

Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.

Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.

I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their solution?  Stop complaining about that.  The messenger is at fault not the message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus reducing voting times, the fact that the poor vote less than the rich because they have less time to do so.  That includes black and white poor but lets keep talking about blacks only
Click to expand...


You can't find the time between 8am and 8pm to show up to vote?  Bullshit!  Then don't complain. 

And stop worrying what white do.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.



Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice. 

How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem? 

Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.

Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.

One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealy doesnt understand that his generalizations are just that.  Maybe he would understand if I used Honey Boo, Mob Wives and Teen Mom as examples of white culture.
> 
> I believe only then would he see what he's doing.  But...he'll probably find a reason why generalizing whites is not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a ghetto/black/inner city crime problem in this country, not a mob wife problem.  Oh, and that's what the mob wife said when they busted her for embezzlement.  She too thought the law was being unfair.
> 
> Anyways, there are 2 sides to every story.  You guys don't want to admit that its not easy for a cop to work in the black community.   Remember the movie Colors with Sean Penn?  What happened to the nice cop who let his guard down?  He got shot in the end.
Click to expand...



I know because according to the scale black crimes are horrible and mob activity and teen pregnancy is not a problem while white


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
Click to expand...

When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.[/QUOTE]

As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.



What video and what are you doing when you say you are "exercising your rights?  I knew a black drug dealer and he got arrested and he kept insisting on his phone call when he stood up fast they tazed him.  He hit his head and was awarded $100k.  So even a jury agreed they used excessive force.  I'm just pointing out the cop wouldn't have tazed me because I would have gotten aggressive with the cops.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now watch how he excuses this too...because any reason from a police officer harrassing a black person is "legitimate" in his eyes.
> 
> Then ask him about a waiting period for firearms and watch sparks fly from his ears talking about weird shit like "rights"
Click to expand...


What constitutes harassment?


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law that stopped people for no reason and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stop and frisk law.  And I don't think the cop unfairly singled out a black because they were black.  They probably fit the description, were young, being obnoxious, loitering, etc.
> 
> Was the kid in Ferguson unfairly singled out?  How about the guy in NY that was known for hanging out on street corners and selling shit illegally?  How about the kid waiving the toy gun that didn't have a red barrel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they probably was doing something to deserve the harrassment from a law you dont like.  Because singling them out is unbelievable...What is more believable is that every person who has ever been stopped EVER probably deserved it because thats how racial profiling goes.
> 
> You dont seem to understand you are saying the exact thing I am...you're just trying to explain it away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a police asking a black a question is harassment?  I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No as you indicated nothing is harassment and even if they are harassed its probably for a good reason
Click to expand...


I never see cops go to the mall and just walk around picking on blacks.  99% of the time its cops going into high crime neighborhood after a crime has been committed. 

And anyone the  cops try to talk to says stop harassing me?

Oh, and this happens more in black neighborhoods than in white neighborhoods.  If someone murders someone in a black neighborhood, no one talks to the cops.  Snitches are bitches in the black community.  In the white community your best friend will call the cops on you if you murdered someone.  Black people need to stop protecting murderers.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
Click to expand...


Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.

I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?

You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.

You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.

Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
Click to expand...


As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"[/QUOTE]
Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fear is not ignorant.  It is a healthy amount of fear.  It is justified.
> 
> I have been scammed before.  I learned my lesson.  Since then, I've had black people try to scam me.  I don't give them what they want, and they get loud and defensive but the fact is, they want me to trust them more than anyone would or should trust someone they don't know that well.
> 
> One great example is this girl from Detroit came to my business and paid one time.  Then she came back and back and back and never paid again, but she wanted to go use the back room and she wanted to borrow my laptop.  No white person first of all would ever come in to a place of business and do what she did.  She was basically a bum/homeless person.  Anyways, long story short, she got mad when I told her no she could not borrow my laptop.  All she would have had to do is open the back door and walk away and my computer would be gone.  But I'm a racist for not opening up myself to being ripped off?  Fuck her and you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
Click to expand...


Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society. 

What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.   

They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you. 

My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
Click to expand...


You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.

And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.

There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem. 

So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do? 

All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.

And please have mostly black cops police black communities.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fear is ignorant because we could give a fuck about you. Its not healthy to fear. Its a genetic remnant of your time trapped during the ice age. Its also not justified. No on forced your ancestors to bring Black people here.
> 
> So what you have been scammed before. So have millions of others by white people.  White people scam people more than any other race. So fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society.
> 
> What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.
> 
> They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you.
> 
> My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.
Click to expand...


You are one confused puppy. You say that you know Blacks battle against a racist sytem and you are a liberal but you wouldnt want Blacks moving into your neighborhood? You simply a racist trying to come to terms with your conflicts. True liberals dont feel like that.

I live in a neighborhood that has some Black families and crime hasnt went up nor has property values gone down. If you were intelligent you would understand property value is based on perception. I perceive a neighborhood is good so I pay top dollar to move in. Racism lowers property values not Black people. You keep giving me these one off situations. I can do that as well. My buddy rented to this white family that turned one his properties into a meth lab.  The city declared it unsafe for human habitation due to the filth and the chemicals and he lost a lot of money on it.  I think you guys have used up the reverse race card.

Another one of my friends mothers was the victim of a home invasion by 4 white guys. Luckily she had a shot gun and nailed one of the fucking punks in the leg. She was a 68 year old Black woman and the punks were white.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
Click to expand...

Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.[/QUOTE]

That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%. 

Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black? 

Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
Click to expand...

That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?

He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?

There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.

Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.

All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
Click to expand...


That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.

Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?

Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.[/QUOTE]


The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my fear is justified BECAUSE you don't give a fuck about us or yourselves (including your own children) if you are a black man.  Sure some white men are bad too but in your communities it's an epidemic.
> 
> It's not healthy to fear?  The hell you say.  It's why we lock our doors at night.  There is such a think as a healthy amount or level of fear.
> 
> Sorry, I live in Detroit so I see the news every day.  Maybe Canadian blacks or Idaho blacks aren't as bad as ghetto blacks.  Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society.
> 
> What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.
> 
> They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you.
> 
> My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one confused puppy. You say that you know Blacks battle against a racist sytem and you are a liberal but you wouldnt want Blacks moving into your neighborhood? You simply a racist trying to come to terms with your conflicts. True liberals dont feel like that.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood that has some Black families and crime hasnt went up nor has property values gone down. If you were intelligent you would understand property value is based on perception. I perceive a neighborhood is good so I pay top dollar to move in. Racism lowers property values not Black people. You keep giving me these one off situations. I can do that as well. My buddy rented to this white family that turned one his properties into a meth lab.  The city declared it unsafe for human habitation due to the filth and the chemicals and he lost a lot of money on it.  I think you guys have used up the reverse race card.
> 
> Another one of my friends mothers was the victim of a home invasion by 4 white guys. Luckily she had a shot gun and nailed one of the fucking punks in the leg. She was a 68 year old Black woman and the punks were white.
Click to expand...


Sorry pal but even liberal whites don't want blacks moving into their neighborhoods.  When whites left Detroit it wasn't just the conservative whites that left.  It was all of us.  

I'm just giving you the brutal honest truth.  That's what USMB is for.  And this is coming from a LIBERAL!  I'm someone who see's every point you are making.   I'm almost playing devils advocate here. 

Maybe it's different where I live.  I google most dangerous US cities and I see 4 of the 25 are in my state and all the neighborhoods are black.  100% of them are BLACK!  Stop making excuses.  Do  you guys really need our help on this?  What is it you need?

First thing we need from you is to stop being in denial


----------



## R.D.

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.
> 
> What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.
> 
> If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities?  Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father?  Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?
> 
> Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.*
> 
> Blacks have been victimized twice in this country's history, and here is the manifestation.  I think they're deciding that's not good enough.  Good for them.
> 
> .


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its your opinion but your opinion is wrong. I dont give a fug about anyone if they are not working towards making things better. Ignorance and fear breeds more ignorance and fear. You are simply a product of ignorance. For example you say Blacks dont care about their children. Why do you think we protest our children getting shot down? You say we dont care about ourselves. Why do we struggle to rise above the conditions a white racist society created? Your posts are full of puerile ignorance and bullshit which makes things worse.
> 
> It doesnt matter where I live. Black people are people no matter where they live. if you live around violence then move. Whites have historically proven to be more violent than anyone else so once you clean up the violence white people have done then you can comment on Black violence with a shred of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society.
> 
> What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.
> 
> They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you.
> 
> My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one confused puppy. You say that you know Blacks battle against a racist sytem and you are a liberal but you wouldnt want Blacks moving into your neighborhood? You simply a racist trying to come to terms with your conflicts. True liberals dont feel like that.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood that has some Black families and crime hasnt went up nor has property values gone down. If you were intelligent you would understand property value is based on perception. I perceive a neighborhood is good so I pay top dollar to move in. Racism lowers property values not Black people. You keep giving me these one off situations. I can do that as well. My buddy rented to this white family that turned one his properties into a meth lab.  The city declared it unsafe for human habitation due to the filth and the chemicals and he lost a lot of money on it.  I think you guys have used up the reverse race card.
> 
> Another one of my friends mothers was the victim of a home invasion by 4 white guys. Luckily she had a shot gun and nailed one of the fucking punks in the leg. She was a 68 year old Black woman and the punks were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry pal but even liberal whites don't want blacks moving into their neighborhoods.  When whites left Detroit it wasn't just the conservative whites that left.  It was all of us.
> 
> I'm just giving you the brutal honest truth.  That's what USMB is for.  And this is coming from a LIBERAL!  I'm someone who see's every point you are making.   I'm almost playing devils advocate here.
> 
> Maybe it's different where I live.  I google most dangerous US cities and I see 4 of the 25 are in my state and all the neighborhoods are black.  100% of them are BLACK!  Stop making excuses.  Do  you guys really need our help on this?  What is it you need?
> 
> First thing we need from you is to stop being in denial
Click to expand...

Then they werent true liberals. They are white racists like you trying to ease their conscious.

I know thats your version of the truth but I have white liberal neighbors that disagree with you.

I dont think its different where you live. I think you are just a racist therefore your experience is going to be different.  I dont make excuses. I give reasons. Making excuses implies you wield some authority that I must answer to. You dont have any authority.  I just chose to counter your bullshit.

Once you pull your head out of your ass and realize white racism is an issue the better off you will be in dealing with your racism. Like Einstein said racism is a disease of white people.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?
> 
> He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?
> 
> There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.
> 
> Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.
> 
> All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..
Click to expand...


No, he was casing the joint.  What you want us whites to do is not be alert and be so politically correct that we get fucked over because we don't want to seem racist when we see a black acting suspiciously. 

The same thing happened to my grandmother.  She owned a restaurant and they knew these black guys were casing the place and we called the cops and we were scared the cops wouldn't get there soon enough.  Fuck you  you would do the exact same thing.  And its not unfair if the cops respond and question the suspicious loiterers.  By the way, she had been robbed before.  Never when the neighborhood was white though.  Its why she sold it.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the video exercising our rights as free citizens puts us in the situation to be harassed by racist cops.
> 
> Last time I checked the general public doesnt make hiring decisions for the PD.
> 
> Yes there are plenty of people that are completely not racist. Your naive assertion is just a rationalization for the racist feeling you harbor. They call them stereotypes for a reason which ironically is the basis of racism. You are digging yourself a large hole here. There is not a race of men that dont cheat on their wives.
> 
> Yes you are easing your conscious. However, I sense it wont be long before you let out your latent racism at least to yourself. If my side stopped pointing fingers the bullshit would continue. No you wont get a pass from us pointing out the actions of white racists. No we wont stop breeding kids. You dont dictate what amount of kids we have.
> 
> I couldnt care less what you are tired of. Get out the way. You had 350 years to build your society. Stop whining that we havent built ours in 50 years with white society actively fighting our attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?
> 
> He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?
> 
> There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.
> 
> Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.
> 
> All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was casing the joint.  What you want us whites to do is not be alert and be so politically correct that we get fucked over because we don't want to seem racist when we see a black acting suspiciously.
> 
> The same thing happened to my grandmother.  She owned a restaurant and they knew these black guys were casing the place and we called the cops and we were scared the cops wouldn't get there soon enough.  Fuck you  you would do the exact same thing.  And its not unfair if the cops respond and question the suspicious loiterers.  By the way, she had been robbed before.  Never when the neighborhood was white though.  Its why she sold it.
Click to expand...

Who told you he was casing the joint and do you have a link?

White people rob joints all the time. Whites dont get stopped and harassed for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One video would just be a one off and not worth much in the way of evidence. You arent Black so you cant tell me what happens is a figment of my imagination. The only thing that stops white cops now is the advent of the cell phone. Its the constant harassment that causes the issues. They are paid to serve....and .....protect. Not harass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now watch how he excuses this too...because any reason from a police officer harrassing a black person is "legitimate" in his eyes.
> 
> Then ask him about a waiting period for firearms and watch sparks fly from his ears talking about weird shit like "rights"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutes harassment?
Click to expand...



You're really in a hair splitting contest now if you're at the "what constitutes" stage.

Nothing constitutes harassment...when its not you.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society.
> 
> What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.
> 
> They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you.
> 
> My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one confused puppy. You say that you know Blacks battle against a racist sytem and you are a liberal but you wouldnt want Blacks moving into your neighborhood? You simply a racist trying to come to terms with your conflicts. True liberals dont feel like that.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood that has some Black families and crime hasnt went up nor has property values gone down. If you were intelligent you would understand property value is based on perception. I perceive a neighborhood is good so I pay top dollar to move in. Racism lowers property values not Black people. You keep giving me these one off situations. I can do that as well. My buddy rented to this white family that turned one his properties into a meth lab.  The city declared it unsafe for human habitation due to the filth and the chemicals and he lost a lot of money on it.  I think you guys have used up the reverse race card.
> 
> Another one of my friends mothers was the victim of a home invasion by 4 white guys. Luckily she had a shot gun and nailed one of the fucking punks in the leg. She was a 68 year old Black woman and the punks were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry pal but even liberal whites don't want blacks moving into their neighborhoods.  When whites left Detroit it wasn't just the conservative whites that left.  It was all of us.
> 
> I'm just giving you the brutal honest truth.  That's what USMB is for.  And this is coming from a LIBERAL!  I'm someone who see's every point you are making.   I'm almost playing devils advocate here.
> 
> Maybe it's different where I live.  I google most dangerous US cities and I see 4 of the 25 are in my state and all the neighborhoods are black.  100% of them are BLACK!  Stop making excuses.  Do  you guys really need our help on this?  What is it you need?
> 
> First thing we need from you is to stop being in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they werent true liberals. They are white racists like you trying to ease their conscious.
> 
> I know thats your version of the truth but I have white liberal neighbors that disagree with you.
> 
> I dont think its different where you live. I think you are just a racist therefore your experience is going to be different.  I dont make excuses. I give reasons. Making excuses implies you wield some authority that I must answer to. You dont have any authority.  I just chose to counter your bullshit.
Click to expand...


They aren't being honest with you. 

And if I'm a racist then every white is a racist.

Sometimes I wonder if blacks were in charge and the roles were reverse would black people treat whites badly?  From my experience living in Detroit I'd say yes they would.

The question is, would whites act like blacks if we were the minority or would they have more pride?  Would we start our own business' and be self sufficient?  Would our crime and birth rates be as high?  Would we be so disrespectful to law enforcement?  Would we have so many kids being raised in one parent homes? 

One thing that amazes me is that black people, at least in Detroit, don't snitch on the criminals.  If there was a drive by, no one is telling the cops who did it even if they know.  That isn't happening in white communities.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

= 

  When a person *chooses* to be ignorant, they are the only person who can open their mind.
No matter whatsomeone else says, no matter how right they may be - it falls on deaf ears on the likes of Asclepias. 
His opinions are not based on reason/fact/objective thoughts/conclusions. They are based on conjecture/denial and subjective thinking. 
 The only thing that will change his mind is himself.
In other words - your wasting your time folks.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?
> 
> He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?
> 
> There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.
> 
> Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.
> 
> All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was casing the joint.  What you want us whites to do is not be alert and be so politically correct that we get fucked over because we don't want to seem racist when we see a black acting suspiciously.
> 
> The same thing happened to my grandmother.  She owned a restaurant and they knew these black guys were casing the place and we called the cops and we were scared the cops wouldn't get there soon enough.  Fuck you  you would do the exact same thing.  And its not unfair if the cops respond and question the suspicious loiterers.  By the way, she had been robbed before.  Never when the neighborhood was white though.  Its why she sold it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you he was casing the joint and do you have a link?
> 
> White people rob joints all the time. Whites dont get stopped and harassed for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets.
Click to expand...


I hope you don't work at the airport and you let a bunch of gihads on my plane because you don't want to racially profile anyone.

Stop it!  It wasn't like some black guy was just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  Of course there is more to the story than that. 

Sorry but cops need to be able to stop  you and ask you questions if they feel the need.  You want to tie their hands behind their backs and ask them to do their jobs. 

Anyways, I tried.  I see now blacks are not ready to take responsibility or fix their communities.  Its all arguments, excuses and victim mental.  That's why grand jury says not guilty.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society.
> 
> What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.
> 
> They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you.
> 
> My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one confused puppy. You say that you know Blacks battle against a racist sytem and you are a liberal but you wouldnt want Blacks moving into your neighborhood? You simply a racist trying to come to terms with your conflicts. True liberals dont feel like that.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood that has some Black families and crime hasnt went up nor has property values gone down. If you were intelligent you would understand property value is based on perception. I perceive a neighborhood is good so I pay top dollar to move in. Racism lowers property values not Black people. You keep giving me these one off situations. I can do that as well. My buddy rented to this white family that turned one his properties into a meth lab.  The city declared it unsafe for human habitation due to the filth and the chemicals and he lost a lot of money on it.  I think you guys have used up the reverse race card.
> 
> Another one of my friends mothers was the victim of a home invasion by 4 white guys. Luckily she had a shot gun and nailed one of the fucking punks in the leg. She was a 68 year old Black woman and the punks were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry pal but even liberal whites don't want blacks moving into their neighborhoods.  When whites left Detroit it wasn't just the conservative whites that left.  It was all of us.
> 
> I'm just giving you the brutal honest truth.  That's what USMB is for.  And this is coming from a LIBERAL!  I'm someone who see's every point you are making.   I'm almost playing devils advocate here.
> 
> Maybe it's different where I live.  I google most dangerous US cities and I see 4 of the 25 are in my state and all the neighborhoods are black.  100% of them are BLACK!  Stop making excuses.  Do  you guys really need our help on this?  What is it you need?
> 
> First thing we need from you is to stop being in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they werent true liberals. They are white racists like you trying to ease their conscious.
> 
> I know thats your version of the truth but I have white liberal neighbors that disagree with you.
> 
> I dont think its different where you live. I think you are just a racist therefore your experience is going to be different.  I dont make excuses. I give reasons. Making excuses implies you wield some authority that I must answer to. You dont have any authority.  I just chose to counter your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't being honest with you.
> 
> And if I'm a racist then every white is a racist.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if blacks were in charge and the roles were reverse would black people treat whites badly?  From my experience living in Detroit I'd say yes they would.
> 
> The question is, would whites act like blacks if we were the minority or would they have more pride?  Would we start our own business' and be self sufficient?  Would our crime and birth rates be as high?  Would we be so disrespectful to law enforcement?  Would we have so many kids being raised in one parent homes?
> 
> One thing that amazes me is that black people, at least in Detroit, don't snitch on the criminals.  If there was a drive by, no one is telling the cops who did it even if they know.  That isn't happening in white communities.
Click to expand...

They arent being honest with me?  Why didnt they move when I moved in?

No. You being a racist doesnt make all other white people racists. It just makes you a racist.

Thats an interesting topic and one worthy of a thread.  I can tell you off the top that if the past could be magically forgotten and Blacks owned all the resources there would be no issues. Black people arent built like that. We have always been inclusive and to our detriment most of the time.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?
> 
> He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?
> 
> There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.
> 
> Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.
> 
> All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was casing the joint.  What you want us whites to do is not be alert and be so politically correct that we get fucked over because we don't want to seem racist when we see a black acting suspiciously.
> 
> The same thing happened to my grandmother.  She owned a restaurant and they knew these black guys were casing the place and we called the cops and we were scared the cops wouldn't get there soon enough.  Fuck you  you would do the exact same thing.  And its not unfair if the cops respond and question the suspicious loiterers.  By the way, she had been robbed before.  Never when the neighborhood was white though.  Its why she sold it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you he was casing the joint and do you have a link?
> 
> White people rob joints all the time. Whites dont get stopped and harassed for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't work at the airport and you let a bunch of gihads on my plane because you don't want to racially profile anyone.
> 
> Stop it!  It wasn't like some black guy was just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  Of course there is more to the story than that.
> 
> Sorry but cops need to be able to stop  you and ask you questions if they feel the need.  You want to tie their hands behind their backs and ask them to do their jobs.
> 
> Anyways, I tried.  I see now blacks are not ready to take responsibility or fix their communities.  Its all arguments, excuses and victim mental.  That's why grand jury says not guilty.
Click to expand...

You said all of that but forgot to provide the link.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name one person who doesn't have a prejudice bone in their body?  I used to say I didn't but then a black friend pointed out to me everyone is at least a little racist or prejudice.
> 
> How long have you had in Africa?  100,000 years and yet you had to come running to whitey to fix their Ebola problem?
> 
> Keep in mind my goal or hope in all this is for crime to go down in our black societies and if that happens then less incidences like this will occur.
> 
> Again, I see a problem with our cops and our justice system too.  But I also see a problem with black society.  If you don't then you are stupid or blind or too bias to be fair.  Fixing what is wrong with black society will go a long way.
> 
> One other thing.  What is so wrong with me trying to get more of you to vote?   Is that racist of me?  Because I always thought it was racist that whites didn't want blacks to vote.  You say black life matters to black people?  Prove it.  Vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?
> 
> He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?
> 
> There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.
> 
> Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.
> 
> All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was casing the joint.  What you want us whites to do is not be alert and be so politically correct that we get fucked over because we don't want to seem racist when we see a black acting suspiciously.
> 
> The same thing happened to my grandmother.  She owned a restaurant and they knew these black guys were casing the place and we called the cops and we were scared the cops wouldn't get there soon enough.  Fuck you  you would do the exact same thing.  And its not unfair if the cops respond and question the suspicious loiterers.  By the way, she had been robbed before.  Never when the neighborhood was white though.  Its why she sold it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you he was casing the joint and do you have a link?
> 
> White people rob joints all the time. Whites dont get stopped and harassed for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets.
Click to expand...


I've been stopped by the cops because my car matched the description of...

I've also been stopped the cop said I was swerving.  Bullshit!  But I was nice so they didn't give me a ticket.  Blacks are angry when it happens to them.  They need a healthy fear or respect for cops.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> =
> 
> When a person *chooses* to be ignorant, they are the only person who can open their mind.
> No matter whatsomeone else says, no matter how right they may be - it falls on deaf ears on the likes of Asclepias.
> His opinions are not based on reason/fact/objective thoughts/conclusions. They are based on conjecture/denial and subjective thinking.
> The only thing that will change his mind is himself.
> In other words - your wasting your time folks.


Good thing you were able to self analyze. You pointed out all of your issues rather succinctly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> When a person *chooses* to be ignorant, they are the only person who can open their mind.
> No matter whatsomeone else says, no matter how right they may be - it falls on deaf ears on the likes of Asclepias.
> His opinions are not based on reason/fact/objective thoughts/conclusions. They are based on conjecture/denial and subjective thinking.
> The only thing that will change his mind is himself.
> In other words - your wasting your time folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Good think you were able to self analyze. You pointed out all of your issues rather succinctly.
Click to expand...


 I rest my case.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist and prejudice are two different things. Racist is ignorance. Prejudice is prejudging.  Yes I can name a ton within my own family and circles of influence that are not racists.
> 
> I'm not in Africa. What are you talking about?
> 
> You should keep that in mind if thats really what your goal is. I happen to know different. Cops harass black people for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets. Thats not a crime.
> 
> You have every right to see a problem in the Black community. Concentrate on fixing what you can influence and we will take care of our problems. The things  you can influence start with your own personal ignorance and racism.
> 
> Who said there was anything wrong with trying to get more Blacks to vote?  I think your lack of intellect and your profound ignorance concerning Black people will cause you to find a very non receptive audience if your intention is to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same ignorant prejudice towards cops that we have towards you.
> 
> And the guy wasn't just walking down the street with his hands in his pockets.  I heard about that story.  Turns out he was pacing/casing a business for hours.  He kept walking by suspiciously looking in the window of the business and he was acting suspicious.
> 
> There is no lack of intellect pal.  I'm trying to be brutally honest with you guys.  I see every point you are making and I get it.  What I'm hoping though is that  you also take just as hard a look at your own communities problems as you do the cops.  We could fix every problem we have with the cops tomorrow then what?  We would still have a black crime problem.
> 
> So how do you want cops to deal with black criminals in the future?  If they won't put their hands behind their back, what do you think the cops should do?
> 
> All I'm saying is don't resist arrest.  If you do you might get killed.  The cops have a tough job.  Stop making it tougher.
> 
> And please have mostly black cops police black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didnt even make sense. Youre saying I'm ignorant but you are prejudice?
> 
> He was just walking down the street. Who told you he was casing anything? Didnt you here him say in the video he was walking down the street? What do you mean suspiciously? Thats a judgement not a fact. ironically its racism again. He was Black so he should have kept his eyes glued to the sidewalk?  I thought store owners had windows so people could look?
> 
> There is a lack of intellect. You arent saying anything I havent heard racists say before and in the same exact manner. If you fixed every problem you had with the cops tomorrow it would be a miracle but it would make a difference in the community. Your inability to understand that is not relevant and why I told you fix the things you can fix. Yes we would still have a Black crime problem exactly like we have a white crime problem.
> 
> Cops should deal with Black criminals the same way they deal with white criminals. When a white guy points a gun at a cop they try to talk him down. Do the same with Black guys.  If someone refuses to be arrested then you arrest them regardless of what they refuse. You dont need to shoot them or choke them out.
> 
> All I'm saying is stop harassing and you wont have people resisting arrest because their would be no attitudes towards the cops to begin with..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was casing the joint.  What you want us whites to do is not be alert and be so politically correct that we get fucked over because we don't want to seem racist when we see a black acting suspiciously.
> 
> The same thing happened to my grandmother.  She owned a restaurant and they knew these black guys were casing the place and we called the cops and we were scared the cops wouldn't get there soon enough.  Fuck you  you would do the exact same thing.  And its not unfair if the cops respond and question the suspicious loiterers.  By the way, she had been robbed before.  Never when the neighborhood was white though.  Its why she sold it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you he was casing the joint and do you have a link?
> 
> White people rob joints all the time. Whites dont get stopped and harassed for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been stopped by the cops because my car matched the description of...
> 
> I've also been stopped the cop said I was swerving.  Bullshit!  But I was nice so they didn't give me a ticket.  Blacks are angry when it happens to them.  They need a healthy fear or respect for cops.
Click to expand...

I've been stopped because I had a white girl in the car with me.

I've also almost been arrested because some white guy that attacked me somehow convinced the cops I was at fault despite the numerous witnesses saying the white guy started it.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> When a person *chooses* to be ignorant, they are the only person who can open their mind.
> No matter whatsomeone else says, no matter how right they may be - it falls on deaf ears on the likes of Asclepias.
> His opinions are not based on reason/fact/objective thoughts/conclusions. They are based on conjecture/denial and subjective thinking.
> The only thing that will change his mind is himself.
> In other words - your wasting your time folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Good think you were able to self analyze. You pointed out all of your issues rather succinctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...

You should rest your brain instead. It needs it.


----------



## Mac1958

Asclepias said:


> Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.



Yes!!

I couldn't agree more!!  Both sides of this issue!!

So maybe the Left will one day stop screaming "racist" at every opportunity, pushing for people to lose their job or their business for saying the wrong thing, and *concentrate on cleaning its OWN house,* and challenge the REAL racists to clean theirs, since indeed there still are many white racists out there.

Right?  Wouldn't that be a constructive change from what they're currently doing?

.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> I couldn't agree more!!  Both sides of this issue!!
> 
> So maybe the Left will one day stop screaming "racist" at every opportunity, pushing for people to lose their job or their business for saying the wrong thing, and *concentrate on cleaning its OWN house,* and challenge the REAL racists to clean theirs, since indeed there still are many white racists out there.
> 
> Right?  Wouldn't that be a constructive change from what they're currently doing?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Agree, but it goes deeper than that.
1) When ONLY IDENTIFYING LOW INCOME STUDENTS - why do low income blacks, on average, receive 40% more federal tuition grants than low income whites?
2) How can a company LEGALLY choose to only do business with MOB's (minority owned business) - and even do so with the admiration of many???  They are doing business soley based on the race of the owner. Government offices are encouraged to do the same thing. This is crazy.
3) How can businesses advertise, have written policies declaring, and actively recruit/hire people based on their race. Openly state they dismiss applicants because they are white/male? This happens everyday.

  I can go on.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> I couldn't agree more!!  Both sides of this issue!!
> 
> So maybe the Left will one day stop screaming "racist" at every opportunity, pushing for people to lose their job or their business for saying the wrong thing, and *concentrate on cleaning its OWN house,* and challenge the REAL racists to clean theirs, since indeed there still are many white racists out there.
> 
> Right?  Wouldn't that be a constructive change from what they're currently doing?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, but it goes deeper than that.
> 1) When ONLY IDENTIFYING LOW INCOME STUDENTS - why do low income blacks, on average, receive 40% more federal tuition grants than low income whites?
> 2) How can a company LEGALLY choose to only do business with MOB's (minority owned business) - and even do so with the admiration of many???  They are doing business soley based on the race of the owner. Government offices are encouraged to do the same thing. This is crazy.
> 3) How can businesses advertise, have written policies declaring, and actively recruit/hire people based on their race. Openly state they dismiss applicants because they are white/male? This happens everyday.
> 
> I can go on.
Click to expand...


Links to support any of these claims?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

theDoctorisIn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> I couldn't agree more!!  Both sides of this issue!!
> 
> So maybe the Left will one day stop screaming "racist" at every opportunity, pushing for people to lose their job or their business for saying the wrong thing, and *concentrate on cleaning its OWN house,* and challenge the REAL racists to clean theirs, since indeed there still are many white racists out there.
> 
> Right?  Wouldn't that be a constructive change from what they're currently doing?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, but it goes deeper than that.
> 1) When ONLY IDENTIFYING LOW INCOME STUDENTS - why do low income blacks, on average, receive 40% more federal tuition grants than low income whites?
> 2) How can a company LEGALLY choose to only do business with MOB's (minority owned business) - and even do so with the admiration of many???  They are doing business soley based on the race of the owner. Government offices are encouraged to do the same thing. This is crazy.
> 3) How can businesses advertise, have written policies declaring, and actively recruit/hire people based on their race. Openly state they dismiss applicants because they are white/male? This happens everyday.
> 
> I can go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to support any of these claims?
Click to expand...


Seriously?
So you never heard of tax breaks for MOBS and WOBS? Tax breaks based on the color of the skin and or sex of the owner.
Never heard of federal grants given based on minority status? Really? You need a link for that?
DId you know, on average, a LOW INCOME black will receive $2000 more in grants/tuition payment than a low income white? You need a link for that too?
You have never seen a company advertise "we encourage minorities to apply" What if that said "we encourage whites to apply"

  I worked up a plan to try and do business with a large corporation based in my state. I studied the companies business locations/logistics/revenues etc. etc. I did my homework.
I collected samples of our products/services, put together a portfolio and plan showing how we can help their business.
But I was politely declined. In an email I was given a copy of their Vendor Policy:
Supplier Diversity

NOTE -
It is our policy to promote the utilization of eligible Minority and Women-Owned Business Enterprise (M/WBE) vendors in all aspects of the company's business. To do this, the company will:


Actively and diligently seek out qualified M/WBEs for all possible company requirements
Ensure that M/WBEs fully comprehend the company's requirements and are thus able to bid appropriately
Make every reasonable effort to help qualified M/WBEs to meet company standards
*Encourage all suppliers to use minority and women vendors, distributors, and qualified sub-contractors as part of their service*


Now imagine if it said instead.......

It is our policy to promote the utilization of White Owned vendors in all aspects of the company's business. To do this, the company will:

Actively and diligently seek out qualified white owned companies for all possible company requirements
Ensure that they fully comprehend the company's requirements and are thus able to bid appropriately
Make every reasonable effort to help qualified white owners to meet company standards
Encourage all suppliers to use white only vendors, distributors, and qualified sub-contractors as part of their service


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> I couldn't agree more!!  Both sides of this issue!!
> 
> So maybe the Left will one day stop screaming "racist" at every opportunity, pushing for people to lose their job or their business for saying the wrong thing, and *concentrate on cleaning its OWN house,* and challenge the REAL racists to clean theirs, since indeed there still are many white racists out there.
> 
> Right?  Wouldn't that be a constructive change from what they're currently doing?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, but it goes deeper than that.
> 1) When ONLY IDENTIFYING LOW INCOME STUDENTS - why do low income blacks, on average, receive 40% more federal tuition grants than low income whites?
> 2) How can a company LEGALLY choose to only do business with MOB's (minority owned business) - and even do so with the admiration of many???  They are doing business soley based on the race of the owner. Government offices are encouraged to do the same thing. This is crazy.
> 3) How can businesses advertise, have written policies declaring, and actively recruit/hire people based on their race. Openly state they dismiss applicants because they are white/male? This happens everyday.
> 
> I can go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to support any of these claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> So you never heard of tax breaks for MOBS and WOBS? Tax breaks based on the color of the skin and or sex of the owner.
> Never heard of federal grants given based on minority status? Really? You need a link for that?
> DId you know, on average, a LOW INCOME black will receive $2000 more in grants/tuition payment than a low income white? You need a link for that too?
> You have never seen a company advertise "we encourage minorities to apply" What if that said "we encourage whites to apply"
> 
> I worked up a plan to try and do business with a large corporation based in my state. I studied the companies business locations/logistics/revenues etc. etc. I did my homework.
> I collected samples of our products/services, put together a portfolio and plan showing how we can help their business.
> But I was politely declined. In an email I was given a copy of their Vendor Policy:
> Supplier Diversity
> 
> NOTE -
> It is our policy to promote the utilization of eligible Minority and Women-Owned Business Enterprise (M/WBE) vendors in all aspects of the company's business. To do this, the company will:
> 
> 
> Actively and diligently seek out qualified M/WBEs for all possible company requirements
> Ensure that M/WBEs fully comprehend the company's requirements and are thus able to bid appropriately
> Make every reasonable effort to help qualified M/WBEs to meet company standards
> *Encourage all suppliers to use minority and women vendors, distributors, and qualified sub-contractors as part of their service*
> 
> 
> Now imagine if it said instead.......
> 
> It is our policy to promote the utilization of White Owned vendors in all aspects of the company's business. To do this, the company will:
> Actively and diligently seek out qualified white owned companies for all possible company requirements
> Ensure that they fully comprehend the company's requirements and are thus able to bid appropriately
> Make every reasonable effort to help qualified white owners to meet company standards
> Encourage all suppliers to use white only vendors, distributors, and qualified sub-contractors as part of their service
Click to expand...

OK. Your motivation for being a racist is simply economics much like the feral racists of the past. Quick history lesson. Thats exactly what whites did for 350 years. They hired and did business with whites pretty much the whole time.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.



I'm not afraid of a skin color.


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
Click to expand...

According to Sealy you are lying.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.
> 
> Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?
> 
> Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.
Click to expand...



The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.[/QUOTE]

I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.


----------



## ricechickie

Asclepias said:


> [*You need to rethink your game plan if you really believe you are making things better. Youre not. Chris Rock, Charles Barkley, and Bill Cosby all share one thing. They are Black celebrities and not everyday Black people. They dont live in the ghettos and have facial recognition where ever they go. White people are asking them for autographs not being afraid of them. Which pretty much proves my point I made about your ignorant fear being a problem.*
> 
> Black people have some ownership in this but the root of the problem is white racism. You deal with your racism and the problem goes away.
> 
> I cant trust you because I know better. The judge wont see a pattern.  Lots of judges are whites and they are also racist. Example I was told to go sell drugs by a judge when attempting to get custody of my daughter.  A judge said that to me in court, on record, in front of everyone.  They are part and parcel of the racist system built by whites.



I don't know.....if I saw Bill Cosby walking toward me, I might cross the street.


----------



## sealybobo

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
Click to expand...


I am.  If the person is wearing a suit I'm not afraid either.  Or if its a female.  And I'm a big tough guy.  But big tough guys can't stop a bullet or take on 2 or more guys at once.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.



I keep hearing about this - you've got a problem "driving through" black neighborhoods?????

Living in, I could sort of understand (not that I've ever had a problem).  Walking in, I could see, especially at night.  But _driving through_?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
Click to expand...


People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security. 

My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark. 

White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.


----------



## sealybobo

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about this - you've got a problem "driving through" black neighborhoods?????
> 
> Living in, I could sort of understand (not that I've ever had a problem).  Walking in, I could see, especially at night.  But _driving through_?
Click to expand...


They shoot at white people all the time in Detroit.  Car Jackings.  Hit your car and then mug you when you get out to exchange insurance information.  And god forbid your car break down.  Should I go on?

Ok fine!  Forget I said driving through.  At least you understand there is a problem living in or walking in the hood.  Not safe.  So fuck any black who says I/we're pussies for being scared of them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> 
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.
> 
> Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?
> 
> Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
Click to expand...


I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.[/QUOTE]
I do have problems driving through certain all white parts of towns. Every heard of a sundown town?  Blacks get caught in them can be murdered and never heard from again.

Google

You need to wake up and clear the cobwebs from your head.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
Click to expand...


What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.

I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
Click to expand...

Only wimps get nervous because a Black guy walks up to them.  Black people in Black neighborhoods go out after dark all the time as well.


----------



## sealybobo

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
Click to expand...


I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day. 

Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white. 

Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day.
> 
> Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white.
> 
> Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.
Click to expand...

She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about this - you've got a problem "driving through" black neighborhoods?????
> 
> Living in, I could sort of understand (not that I've ever had a problem).  Walking in, I could see, especially at night.  But _driving through_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They shoot at white people all the time in Detroit.  Car Jackings.  Hit your car and then mug you when you get out to exchange insurance information.  And god forbid your car break down.  Should I go on?
> 
> Ok fine!  Forget I said driving through.  At least you understand there is a problem living in or walking in the hood.  Not safe.  So fuck any black who says I/we're pussies for being scared of them.
Click to expand...


But you are.

I didn't say there was a problem.  I said that I understand where someone is coming from.

It's not just black neighborhoods.  In an urban neighborhood, especially one with bad lighting, boarded up houses, closed businesses, I would be very nervous walking around alone.  I could understand someone not wanting to live in a high crime area, not because of the skin color of those who live there, but because of the crime.  However, like I said, I've never had a problem.  I've lived in some pretty grim neighborhoods, and I took standard precautions, was neighborly, and survived just fine.  Even the hood I'm in right now is changing, probably considered too dark for your tastes.


----------



## sealybobo

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
Click to expand...


I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place? 

It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious. 

So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day.
> 
> Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white.
> 
> Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.
Click to expand...


Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself.  

A white guy who mumbles and is unkempt, claiming to sell magazine subscriptions, should have gotten your suspicions up just as much.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day.
> 
> Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white.
> 
> Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.
Click to expand...

No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.


----------



## ricechickie

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day.
> 
> Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white.
> 
> Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.
Click to expand...


Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.

It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our cops to be tough, not pussies who like the rest of us are afraid of black people.  Black people need to change if they want us to stop being afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
Click to expand...

Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day.
> 
> Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white.
> 
> Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.
> 
> It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.
Click to expand...

I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.


----------



## sealybobo

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about this - you've got a problem "driving through" black neighborhoods?????
> 
> Living in, I could sort of understand (not that I've ever had a problem).  Walking in, I could see, especially at night.  But _driving through_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They shoot at white people all the time in Detroit.  Car Jackings.  Hit your car and then mug you when you get out to exchange insurance information.  And god forbid your car break down.  Should I go on?
> 
> Ok fine!  Forget I said driving through.  At least you understand there is a problem living in or walking in the hood.  Not safe.  So fuck any black who says I/we're pussies for being scared of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are.
> 
> I didn't say there was a problem.  I said that I understand where someone is coming from.
> 
> It's not just black neighborhoods.  In an urban neighborhood, especially one with bad lighting, boarded up houses, closed businesses, I would be very nervous walking around alone.  I could understand someone not wanting to live in a high crime area, not because of the skin color of those who live there, but because of the crime.  However, like I said, I've never had a problem.  I've lived in some pretty grim neighborhoods, and I took standard precautions, was neighborly, and survived just fine.  Even the hood I'm in right now is changing, probably considered too dark for your tastes.
Click to expand...


Lucky you.  Man I wish I could find the article I read once about how many Detroiters have been robbed, raped, mugged, burglarized, cars stolen, etc.  Why do you think it cost $4000 every 6 months to insure a car in Detroit?  

That’s the warning a Detroit mother gave the three hoodlums attempting to kick down her door on the night of Feb. 17, 2014. Armed with only a replica handgun, the intruders thought she was bluffing—until she opened fire. The mother of two was armed with a Hi-Point TS4 Carbine (what some would call an “assault rifle”) her husband gave her after a break-in just two weeks prior.
The crooks literally fell over themselves and quickly fled the area. Caught on surveillance cameras, the video went viral and illustrated what appears to be a growing trend in Detroit—citizens fighting back.
Detroit’s woes are no secret. Joblessness, poverty, gangs, illiteracy and crime now plague the once-thriving hub of the automotive industry.

I don't think you know what a dangerous neighborhood really is.

Those who remain have watched Detroit decay into one of the most dangerous cities in the United States. In 2012, the _Detroit Free Press_ reported 386 criminal homicides—the highest in two decades, and nearly as many as New York City, whose population is more than three times larger. The same year saw 1,263 non-fatal shootings, more than 400 rapes and nearly 5,000 robberies.

Some police officials even took to warning visitors that if they came to the city, they should “enter at their own risk.”


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
Click to expand...


Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.


----------



## sealybobo

How are black people dealing with black criminals?  Shooting them.

Officials say concealed carry permit applications have been on the rise, with about 80,000 permits now held in Wayne County alone. And Detroit is leading the state in justifiable homicide.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this white chick who lives in Detroit and she is clueless to all the things that happen in the city every day.  She feels completely safe and comfortable around black people.  I sure hope that doesn't bite her in the ass one day.
> 
> Remember, my dad worked with black guys at Ford Motor and they told him to tell us (his sons) to stay out of the city.  They said they know guys who will shoot us just for being white.
> 
> Was he bragging?  Trying to make his neighborhood seem tougher than it is?  I see the news every day and I don't think they were exaggerating.
> 
> 
> 
> She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.
> 
> It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.
Click to expand...


I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
Click to expand...

Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
Click to expand...


Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She sounds like she has bigger gonads than you do.  I think someone lied to you. I grew up in a very rough neighborhood and the last thing on anyones mind was shooting a white person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.
> 
> It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.
Click to expand...

How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
Click to expand...


Then don't wonder why we treat you like second class citizens when you act like animals. 

All I'm saying is what Chris Rock said.  Is he timid and meek and pathetic?  If you can't take the truth from me, listen to him. 

Who's more racist?  Black people because they hate n*#Yrs too.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about this - you've got a problem "driving through" black neighborhoods?????
> 
> Living in, I could sort of understand (not that I've ever had a problem).  Walking in, I could see, especially at night.  But _driving through_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They shoot at white people all the time in Detroit.  Car Jackings.  Hit your car and then mug you when you get out to exchange insurance information.  And god forbid your car break down.  Should I go on?
> 
> Ok fine!  Forget I said driving through.  At least you understand there is a problem living in or walking in the hood.  Not safe.  So fuck any black who says I/we're pussies for being scared of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are.
> 
> I didn't say there was a problem.  I said that I understand where someone is coming from.
> 
> It's not just black neighborhoods.  In an urban neighborhood, especially one with bad lighting, boarded up houses, closed businesses, I would be very nervous walking around alone.  I could understand someone not wanting to live in a high crime area, not because of the skin color of those who live there, but because of the crime.  However, like I said, I've never had a problem.  I've lived in some pretty grim neighborhoods, and I took standard precautions, was neighborly, and survived just fine.  Even the hood I'm in right now is changing, probably considered too dark for your tastes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Man I wish I could find the article I read once about how many Detroiters have been robbed, raped, mugged, burglarized, cars stolen, etc.  Why do you think it cost $4000 every 6 months to insure a car in Detroit?
> 
> That’s the warning a Detroit mother gave the three hoodlums attempting to kick down her door on the night of Feb. 17, 2014. Armed with only a replica handgun, the intruders thought she was bluffing—until she opened fire. The mother of two was armed with a Hi-Point TS4 Carbine (what some would call an “assault rifle”) her husband gave her after a break-in just two weeks prior.
> The crooks literally fell over themselves and quickly fled the area. Caught on surveillance cameras, the video went viral and illustrated what appears to be a growing trend in Detroit—citizens fighting back.
> Detroit’s woes are no secret. Joblessness, poverty, gangs, illiteracy and crime now plague the once-thriving hub of the automotive industry.
> 
> I don't think you know what a dangerous neighborhood really is.
> 
> Those who remain have watched Detroit decay into one of the most dangerous cities in the United States. In 2012, the _Detroit Free Press_ reported 386 criminal homicides—the highest in two decades, and nearly as many as New York City, whose population is more than three times larger. The same year saw 1,263 non-fatal shootings, more than 400 rapes and nearly 5,000 robberies.
> 
> Some police officials even took to warning visitors that if they came to the city, they should “enter at their own risk.”
Click to expand...


I understand, I provided no street cred.  

I once moved into a neighborhood in a rather large city, and I woke up a few days later to a newspaper article that a block or so away was considered the most dangerous block in the city.  I moved into another neighborhood and 5 days later, a kid was shot in the head in broad daylight literally in front of my house.  Black kid shot black kid. Little boys with guns who think they're going to prove how tough they are. But they didn't go targeting the white people.

No, I don't know Detroit.  But I know urban neighborhoods, and I choose to live in them.  Yeah, I try to get a little less crime and fewer boarded up houses with each move, but I don't let the skin tones move me on; it's the crime and the neglect that makes me move.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
Click to expand...

John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't wonder why we treat you like second class citizens when you act like animals.
> 
> All I'm saying is what Chris Rock said.  Is he timid and meek and pathetic?  If you can't take the truth from me, listen to him.
> 
> Who's more racist?  Black people because they hate n*#Yrs too.
Click to expand...

How is walking down the street or driving acting like animals?  I never wonder why whites treat us like second class citizens. I already know the answer. They are timid and have inferiority complexes.

Chris Rock strikes me as a Black person that would run from a fight so yes I think he may be a little timid.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you were all shocked if you saw a white.
> 
> 
> 
> No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.
> 
> It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.
Click to expand...


Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.

Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.

And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.
Click to expand...


I wrestled in college and took ju jit su for a year. 

Silva is Brazilian that's different.  LOL.  When I was in high school all the greatest wrestlers were white.  In general, blacks can't wrestle just like whites can't box.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. We saw plenty of whites. No one ever came up with a diabolical plan to shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.
> 
> It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?

Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't wonder why we treat you like second class citizens when you act like animals.
> 
> All I'm saying is what Chris Rock said.  Is he timid and meek and pathetic?  If you can't take the truth from me, listen to him.
> 
> Who's more racist?  Black people because they hate n*#Yrs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is walking down the street or driving acting like animals?  I never wonder why whites treat us like second class citizens. I already know the answer. They are timid and have inferiority complexes.
> 
> Chris Rock strikes me as a Black person that would run from a fight so yes I think he may be a little timid.
Click to expand...


Can you show me one good African or black run country? 

Can you show me one good American city run by blacks?  I would say Atlanta is the best.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college and took ju jit su for a year.
> 
> Silva is Brazilian that's different.  LOL.  When I was in high school all the greatest wrestlers were white.  In general, blacks can't wrestle just like whites can't box.
Click to expand...

You should take more classes to alleviate your fears. Its obvious the ones you took were not enough to get rid of your fears. You make a lot of generalities. i've never had any trouble beating a white boy that knew how to wrestle.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You can admit the Shoot Honkeys on Sight Plan.
> 
> It was instituted in the late '70s and early '80s.  Just as Good Times and The Cosby Show was lulling white people into a false sense of security.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
Click to expand...


Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?

And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't wonder why we treat you like second class citizens when you act like animals.
> 
> All I'm saying is what Chris Rock said.  Is he timid and meek and pathetic?  If you can't take the truth from me, listen to him.
> 
> Who's more racist?  Black people because they hate n*#Yrs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is walking down the street or driving acting like animals?  I never wonder why whites treat us like second class citizens. I already know the answer. They are timid and have inferiority complexes.
> 
> Chris Rock strikes me as a Black person that would run from a fight so yes I think he may be a little timid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show me one good African or black run country?
> 
> Can you show me one good American city run by blacks?  I would say Atlanta is the best.
Click to expand...

Just one?  Have you ever been to Africa?

Yes Atlanta is one Whats with the deflection?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit. When I woke up to get my grind on, I always had a trick for any "whitey" I caught slippin.  Me and boys would sit around all day talkin bout what we was gone do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
Click to expand...

I vote. I will also die for my rights.
I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.  I think Rickchickie already proved your assumption was false.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college and took ju jit su for a year.
> 
> Silva is Brazilian that's different.  LOL.  When I was in high school all the greatest wrestlers were white.  In general, blacks can't wrestle just like whites can't box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should take more classes to alleviate your fears. Its obvious the ones you took were not enough to get rid of your fears. You make a lot of generalities. i've never had any trouble beating a white boy that knew how to wrestle.
Click to expand...


Yea, I've heard that a million times.  Anyone who doesn't have respect for a wrestler is a liar.  Whatever Erkle


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college and took ju jit su for a year.
> 
> Silva is Brazilian that's different.  LOL.  When I was in high school all the greatest wrestlers were white.  In general, blacks can't wrestle just like whites can't box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should take more classes to alleviate your fears. Its obvious the ones you took were not enough to get rid of your fears. You make a lot of generalities. i've never had any trouble beating a white boy that knew how to wrestle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I've heard that a million times.  Anyone who doesn't have respect for a wrestler is a liar.  Whatever Erkle
Click to expand...

Whats to respect? They have to get you down on the ground to do anything. They are like walking punching bags.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 10 black punks acting intimidating to us at a Taco Bell years ago.  Funny thing is not one of them by themselves would dare offend or insult me but in a gang they were very confident and intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
Click to expand...


I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what they would have done by themselves?  Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
Click to expand...

If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
Click to expand...



meanwhile theNAACP  demands that whitey close the achievement gap

lol


----------



## Vigilante

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile theNAACP  demands that whitey close the achievement gap
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets assume this chart is correct
> White on white murders, 2.630 out of 243,419,206 whites or 1 out of every 92,548 people.
> Black on black murders. 2,447 out of 41,729,006 blacks or 1 out of every 17,053.
> Sooo...to have the same murder rate as blacks, whites would have to kill 14,274 of each other per year.
> According to your chart, black/black murder is over 5 times as high as white/white.
> 
> Now, what was that about Black lives matter too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. Black on black, white on white, Hispanic on Hispanic...the vast majority of violent crime is INTRA-racial, not inter-racial. The vast majority of blacks are killed by blacks, and the vast majority of whites are killed by other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true, but how is that the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently if whites really thought that black lives mattered they would stop black on black crime since blacks can't do it themselves.
Click to expand...

White must not believe white lives matter either. They cant seem to stop white on white crime.[/QUOTE]

Which is why the whole business of "Black lives matter " Is a meaningless slogan. Lives do matter. Times for another slogan I think but the protest is fading away nicely. You may not need another one.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause they were all skinny little pussies and I've never had a black man who was by himself act like that toward me.  Only when they are in gangs.
> 
> Anyways, just know that the next grand jury is going to let the next cop off because it is very hard dealing with black society.   Just look at you ignorant fucks.  You defend your criminals and your high crime society.   Please stop trying to move into our neighborhoods.  We don't want you.  And when our cops see you, they're going to be on high alert because we know when blacks move in crime goes up.
> 
> And if you aren't even going to admit it then all we ask is separate but equal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
Click to expand...



The fact that Black women are only contributing 36% or so of the total number of abortions in this country should have you all up in arms. You should contact Eric holder at the Department of Justice and demand a total investigation. This is absolutely appalling to me. It has racism written all over it. There is absolutely no reason that this figure shouldn't be in the ninety percentile.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Black women are only contributing 36% or so of the total number of abortions in this country should have you all up in arms. You should contact Eric holder at the Department of Justice and demand a total investigation. This is absolutely appalling to me. It has racism written all over it. There is absolutely no reason that this figure shouldn't be in the ninety percentile.
Click to expand...

Chimps such as  yourself would like to see the population with the dominant genes reduced. Sorry but I cant help you.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
Click to expand...


That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.

Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?

Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.[/QUOTE]

This is not my argument, however, I am curious as to where you obtained the information that 90% of the prison population is black. 

Every statistic that I have access to does not reflect the percentage to be accurate. 

Here is one example.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/28/us/incarceration-rates-for-blacks-dropped-report-shows.html


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.
> 
> Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?
> 
> Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
Click to expand...

I do have problems driving through certain all white parts of towns. Every heard of a sundown town?  Blacks get caught in them can be murdered and never heard from again.

Google

You need to wake up and clear the cobwebs from your head.[/QUOTE]

I have definately heard of "Sundown Towns" and  they they are a well known part of American culture. In over 30 years of traveling on business, on average at least 75% of my work week, I have passed through some and experienced some very interesting encounters.

I have been to the majority of the states in this country, and even in a so called liberal state like California, there are places that I will not be in public in after dark,  if I can avoid it.

Sundown Towns by James W. Loewen


----------



## iamwhatiseem

katsteve2012 said:


> I have been to the majority of the states in this country, and even in a so called liberal state like California, there are places that I will not be in public in after dark,  if I can avoid it.
> Sundown Towns by James W. Loewen



HAHAHA! - Thanks for the morning laugh. What a complete crock of sh*t.
I encourage everyone reading this to click the above link...hilarious!! As you can imagine, it pretty much list every smallish town in America as a "sundown town".
Including mine. It even claims that there is a sign at the edge of town that warns blacks not to enter after dark!!! 
So I looked up other towns I am very familiar with and this stupid link is chockful of hilarious claims and comments. If it was 1940 - I would believe it. In 2014?? Obviously not.
Go ahead and poke around this site if you need a laugh!!!


----------



## katsteve2012

Laugh if you wish, and bust a gut doing so, that is your prerogative.
 It is what it is. I lived it.

You are "what you seem"......dense.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Black women are only contributing 36% or so of the total number of abortions in this country should have you all up in arms. You should contact Eric holder at the Department of Justice and demand a total investigation. This is absolutely appalling to me. It has racism written all over it. There is absolutely no reason that this figure shouldn't be in the ninety percentile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chimps such as  yourself would like to see the population with the dominant genes reduced. Sorry but I cant help you.
Click to expand...


That's no way to talk about the single most true champion of the Black race.


----------



## the_human_being

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.
> 
> Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?
> 
> Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have problems driving through certain all white parts of towns. Every heard of a sundown town?  Blacks get caught in them can be murdered and never heard from again.
> 
> Google
> 
> You need to wake up and clear the cobwebs from your head.
Click to expand...




I have definately heard of "Sundown Towns" and  they they are a well known part of American culture. In over 30 years of traveling on business, on average at least 75% of my work week, I have passed through some and experienced some very interesting encounters.

I have been to the majority of the states in this country, and even in a so called liberal state like California, there are places that I will not be in public in after dark,  if I can avoid it.

Sundown Towns by James W. Loewen[/QUOTE]

There are countless areas such as you speak of in most all cities in the US in which a white person won't be found especially after nightfall.


----------



## katsteve2012

the_human_being said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.
> 
> Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?
> 
> Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have problems driving through certain all white parts of towns. Every heard of a sundown town?  Blacks get caught in them can be murdered and never heard from again.
> 
> Google
> 
> You need to wake up and clear the cobwebs from your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have definately heard of "Sundown Towns" and  they they are a well known part of American culture. In over 30 years of traveling on business, on average at least 75% of my work week, I have passed through some and experienced some very interesting encounters.
> 
> I have been to the majority of the states in this country, and even in a so called liberal state like California, there are places that I will not be in public in after dark,  if I can avoid it.
> 
> Sundown Towns by James W. Loewen
Click to expand...


There are countless areas such as you speak of in most all cities in the US in which a white person won't be found especially after nightfall.[/QUOTE]

So what are you telling me for? Take that knowledge and write a book or start a website.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sundown town...sounds like a Clint Eastwood movie.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

You guys have to check the website out, I am finding all kinds of hilarity.
You can't make this sh*t up...someone needs to do a comedy routine on the site.


----------



## Porker

I love stupid right wing middle class Republicans.  They don't know that the same talking points Fox is spoon feeding them is the same shit Rush and Drudge and all the rest are feeding them.  In fact the RNC emails them not only what to say but how to say it.

*Haven't you ever watched the Daily Show where John Stewart shows every corporate and/or right wing media saying the EXACT same thing down to the verbage?*  Then I come here and you're saying the exact same thing.  So whether or not you know it, Rush is brainwashing you.  Maybe it isn't Rush himself but you know what we mean.[/QUOTE]

You get your political material from Jon Stewart (Jon not John), eh? You do realize he is on the COMEDY CHANNEL don't you? He's  a goddamn comedian just like David Letterman and Bill Maher and Colbert. And all goddamn liberal socialist. I hate stupid liberal socialists. Pricks.


----------



## the_human_being

katsteve2012 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.
> 
> Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?
> 
> Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have problems driving through certain all white parts of towns. Every heard of a sundown town?  Blacks get caught in them can be murdered and never heard from again.
> 
> Google
> 
> You need to wake up and clear the cobwebs from your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have definately heard of "Sundown Towns" and  they they are a well known part of American culture. In over 30 years of traveling on business, on average at least 75% of my work week, I have passed through some and experienced some very interesting encounters.
> 
> I have been to the majority of the states in this country, and even in a so called liberal state like California, there are places that I will not be in public in after dark,  if I can avoid it.
> 
> Sundown Towns by James W. Loewen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are countless areas such as you speak of in most all cities in the US in which a white person won't be found especially after nightfall.
Click to expand...


So what are you telling me for? Take that knowledge and write a book or start a website.[/QUOTE]


Yes, it held about as much interest as your post did.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## katsteve2012

N


the_human_being said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reasons dont make a difference. More whites commit crimes. Its really that simple. What can we do to stop whites from being criminals and prisoners? Again clean your own house before commenting on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I/We/You don't have a problem driving through white neighborhoods but we all have a problem driving in black neighborhoods.  I can't even tell you what white city in Michigan has the most crime but I can tell you that not one white city in Michigan is even close to as dangerous as Detroit is.  Or Flint or Saginaw or Ypsi.  In ever case the most dangerous are black communities.  Wake up buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have problems driving through certain all white parts of towns. Every heard of a sundown town?  Blacks get caught in them can be murdered and never heard from again.
> 
> Google
> 
> You need to wake up and clear the cobwebs from your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have definately heard of "Sundown Towns" and  they they are a well known part of American culture. In over 30 years of traveling on business, on average at least 75% of my work week, I have passed through some and experienced some very interesting encounters.
> 
> I have been to the majority of the states in this country, and even in a so called liberal state like California, there are places that I will not be in public in after dark,  if I can avoid it.
> 
> Sundown Towns by James W. Loewen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are countless areas such as you speak of in most all cities in the US in which a white person won't be found especially after nightfall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you telling me for? Take that knowledge and write a book or start a website.
Click to expand...



Yes, it held about as much interest as your post did.[/QUOTE]

Good, it was not intended for you.


----------



## ninja007

ClosedCaption said:


> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law *that stopped people for no reason* and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"



you serious? It's not for no reason you idiot. It is so police can search thugs and wanna be gangsters....


----------



## Judicial review

Black lives don't matter unless they want them to matter.


----------



## Bfgrn

ninja007 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law *that stopped people for no reason* and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you serious? It's not for no reason you idiot. It is so police can search thugs and wanna be gangsters....
Click to expand...


It is amazing how much you right wingers support a police state. There is one and ONLY one reason a police officer should stop anyone. If you break the law.


----------



## ninja007

Bfgrn said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law *that stopped people for no reason* and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you serious? It's not for no reason you idiot. It is so police can search thugs and wanna be gangsters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how much you right wingers support a police state. There is one and ONLY one reason a police officer should stop anyone. If you break the law.
Click to expand...


why don't you talk to this black women about it?


----------



## Bfgrn

ninja007 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law *that stopped people for no reason* and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you serious? It's not for no reason you idiot. It is so police can search thugs and wanna be gangsters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how much you right wingers support a police state. There is one and ONLY one reason a police officer should stop anyone. If you break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you talk to this black women about it?
Click to expand...


Faux news always digs up some anecdotal evidence. The woman's opinion is tainted by the false belief that stop and frisk would have somehow saved her sons lives. It does not change to FACT that profiling is unconstitutional and the actions of a police state.


----------



## ninja007

Bfgrn said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because you defended the stop and frisk law *that stopped people for no reason* and even defended cops for unfairly singling out blacks because you said they have a reason.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> Blacks commit crimes so stop all of them...thats your "legitimate reason"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you serious? It's not for no reason you idiot. It is so police can search thugs and wanna be gangsters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how much you right wingers support a police state. There is one and ONLY one reason a police officer should stop anyone. If you break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you talk to this black women about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faux news always digs up some anecdotal evidence. The woman's opinion is tainted by the false belief that stop and frisk would have somehow saved her sons lives. It does not change to FACT that profiling is unconstitutional and the actions of a police state.
Click to expand...


profiling saves time, money, lives and resources. Are you going to watch a 75 yr old white grandma more or a 21 yr old black male? Get real dude.


----------



## ninja007

and its ultimately the black males fault if they are profiled because they commit so many crimes, have no respect for the law or themselves.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
Click to expand...


I have been telling all my honkey friends about our discussion and how you guys think I'm a racist.  Guess what?  99% of white people agree with me or are more racist than I am.  So fuck off.  You need to fix your young black male problem PERIOD.  They fight back when the cops say put your hands behind your back.  That's their/your first problem and why you get beat or shot by the cops.  Number 2.  Your young black men need to stop committing crimes and then cry when the outcome is they get arrested or shot.

So a.  Stop being criminals and b. When you get caught, give up.  

It's that simple.  

Me and my white friends were all talking about the times in our lives when we had run ins with the cops.  We acted much different than you stupid black men act.  We would expect trouble if we acted like uneducated violent thugs, so we don't. 

And it is too late to put your hands up after you punched the cop.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
Click to expand...


Oh now look at the ignorant black American telling us we are sad and easily frightened when we have every reason to be afraid of young black males.  Or be on guard when we see one.  

And all week I have been seeing black people and I can tell you I haven't run into one that I am "frightened of". So please don't think we are afraid of all black people.  I think we all know who/what I'm referring to.  We all know who I'm talking about when I talk about a young shady/shifty black when we see one same as we know a shifty white trash young man.  We just never had a lot of crime in my neighborhood until poor black people moved in.  We never had a problem with crime when it was just poor white people living here.  But as soon as low income blacks moved in, crime shot way up.  Sad huh?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling all my honkey friends about our discussion and how you guys think I'm a racist.  Guess what?  99% of white people agree with me or are more racist than I am.  So fuck off.  You need to fix your young black male problem PERIOD.  They fight back when the cops say put your hands behind your back.  That's their/your first problem and why you get beat or shot by the cops.  Number 2.  Your young black men need to stop committing crimes and then cry when the outcome is they get arrested or shot.
> 
> So a.  Stop being criminals and b. When you get caught, give up.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> Me and my white friends were all talking about the times in our lives when we had run ins with the cops.  We acted much different than you stupid black men act.  We would expect trouble if we acted like uneducated violent thugs, so we don't.
> 
> And it is too late to put your hands up after you punched the cop.
Click to expand...

I couldnt care less what  you and your racist friends agree upon. I dont run around worrying about what white people want me to do or not do. You need to fix your white male crime problem period. When you get your shit straight then maybe you would be able to talk with some credibility.  As it is you have zero credibility.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college and took ju jit su for a year.
> 
> Silva is Brazilian that's different.  LOL.  When I was in high school all the greatest wrestlers were white.  In general, blacks can't wrestle just like whites can't box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should take more classes to alleviate your fears. Its obvious the ones you took were not enough to get rid of your fears. You make a lot of generalities. i've never had any trouble beating a white boy that knew how to wrestle.
Click to expand...


How about instead of me who has a Masters taking more classes how about more black men finish high school?


----------



## sealybobo

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of teenagers intimidated you. They reacted to your obvious intimidation. Nice going.  Why would a Black man by himself or otherwise bother with you when you are not giving off fear signals?
> 
> Just know that I already understand what whites (in general) are going to do. You guys are frightened I understand what happens when whites get scared.  Just know that Blacks are more than willing to die for our rights. Whites defend their criminality all the time so please stop with the self righteousness.  You dont have a community that I cant move into. I make more money than most people so I can buy real estate where I chose to. Not much you can do to stop me.  The cops can be on high alert. Doesnt really matter to me because I am used to it. However, everytime one harasses me there will be trouble and a monetary payout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Black women are only contributing 36% or so of the total number of abortions in this country should have you all up in arms. You should contact Eric holder at the Department of Justice and demand a total investigation. This is absolutely appalling to me. It has racism written all over it. There is absolutely no reason that this figure shouldn't be in the ninety percentile.
Click to expand...


They should be having more abortions not less.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now look at the ignorant black American telling us we are sad and easily frightened when we have every reason to be afraid of young black males.  Or be on guard when we see one.
> 
> And all week I have been seeing black people and I can tell you I haven't run into one that I am "frightened of". So please don't think we are afraid of all black people.  I think we all know who/what I'm referring to.  We all know who I'm talking about when I talk about a young shady/shifty black when we see one same as we know a shifty white trash young man.  We just never had a lot of crime in my neighborhood until poor black people moved in.  We never had a problem with crime when it was just poor white people living here.  But as soon as low income blacks moved in, crime shot way up.  Sad huh?
Click to expand...

Well which is it? First you claim that you have every reason to be afraid then you claim you arent afraid. You cant exist in two spaces at once so get your story straight. I already know you fear Black men so lets save the bull for someone doesnt know better.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't know how to fight either.  They can box but MMA or wrestling they are pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Jones and Anderson Silva disagree with you. Silva is in fact known as the greatest MMA fighter ever.  Maybe you should go take some MMA fighting classes so you would be a little braver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college and took ju jit su for a year.
> 
> Silva is Brazilian that's different.  LOL.  When I was in high school all the greatest wrestlers were white.  In general, blacks can't wrestle just like whites can't box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should take more classes to alleviate your fears. Its obvious the ones you took were not enough to get rid of your fears. You make a lot of generalities. i've never had any trouble beating a white boy that knew how to wrestle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about instead of me who has a Masters taking more classes how about more black men finish high school?
Click to expand...

You are the one that needs more classes. Evidently a masters was not enough.


----------



## dilloduck

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling all my honkey friends about our discussion and how you guys think I'm a racist.  Guess what?  99% of white people agree with me or are more racist than I am.  So fuck off.  You need to fix your young black male problem PERIOD.  They fight back when the cops say put your hands behind your back.  That's their/your first problem and why you get beat or shot by the cops.  Number 2.  Your young black men need to stop committing crimes and then cry when the outcome is they get arrested or shot.
> 
> So a.  Stop being criminals and b. When you get caught, give up.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> Me and my white friends were all talking about the times in our lives when we had run ins with the cops.  We acted much different than you stupid black men act.  We would expect trouble if we acted like uneducated violent thugs, so we don't.
> 
> And it is too late to put your hands up after you punched the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt care less what  you and your racist friends agree upon. I dont run around worrying about what white people want me to do or not do. You need to fix your white male crime problem period. When you get your shit straight then maybe you would be able to talk with some credibility.  As it is you have zero credibility.
Click to expand...


Apparently black people have no credibility. Sharpton has to organize huge rallies to try to get someone to listen to them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you'll die for your rights but you won't vote?
> 
> And we don't mind rich blacks.  You and Herman Cain can move in next door to me anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Black women are only contributing 36% or so of the total number of abortions in this country should have you all up in arms. You should contact Eric holder at the Department of Justice and demand a total investigation. This is absolutely appalling to me. It has racism written all over it. There is absolutely no reason that this figure shouldn't be in the ninety percentile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should be having more abortions not less.
Click to expand...

White women want mixed babies. Why would they have more abortions?


----------



## sealybobo

Porker said:


> I love stupid right wing middle class Republicans.  They don't know that the same talking points Fox is spoon feeding them is the same shit Rush and Drudge and all the rest are feeding them.  In fact the RNC emails them not only what to say but how to say it.
> 
> *Haven't you ever watched the Daily Show where John Stewart shows every corporate and/or right wing media saying the EXACT same thing down to the verbage?*  Then I come here and you're saying the exact same thing.  So whether or not you know it, Rush is brainwashing you.  Maybe it isn't Rush himself but you know what we mean.



You get your political material from Jon Stewart (Jon not John), eh? You do realize he is on the COMEDY CHANNEL don't you? He's  a goddamn comedian just like David Letterman and Bill Maher and Colbert. And all goddamn liberal socialist. I hate stupid liberal socialists. Pricks.[/QUOTE]

You do realize that you get more truth watching John Stewart than you do watching the evening news, MSNBC, Fox, Drudge, etc???


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling all my honkey friends about our discussion and how you guys think I'm a racist.  Guess what?  99% of white people agree with me or are more racist than I am.  So fuck off.  You need to fix your young black male problem PERIOD.  They fight back when the cops say put your hands behind your back.  That's their/your first problem and why you get beat or shot by the cops.  Number 2.  Your young black men need to stop committing crimes and then cry when the outcome is they get arrested or shot.
> 
> So a.  Stop being criminals and b. When you get caught, give up.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> Me and my white friends were all talking about the times in our lives when we had run ins with the cops.  We acted much different than you stupid black men act.  We would expect trouble if we acted like uneducated violent thugs, so we don't.
> 
> And it is too late to put your hands up after you punched the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt care less what  you and your racist friends agree upon. I dont run around worrying about what white people want me to do or not do. You need to fix your white male crime problem period. When you get your shit straight then maybe you would be able to talk with some credibility.  As it is you have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently black people have no credibility. Sharpton has to organize huge rallies to try to get someone to listen to them.
Click to expand...

Black people have all the credibility. What white people think doesnt matter.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now look at the ignorant black American telling us we are sad and easily frightened when we have every reason to be afraid of young black males.  Or be on guard when we see one.
> 
> And all week I have been seeing black people and I can tell you I haven't run into one that I am "frightened of". So please don't think we are afraid of all black people.  I think we all know who/what I'm referring to.  We all know who I'm talking about when I talk about a young shady/shifty black when we see one same as we know a shifty white trash young man.  We just never had a lot of crime in my neighborhood until poor black people moved in.  We never had a problem with crime when it was just poor white people living here.  But as soon as low income blacks moved in, crime shot way up.  Sad huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well which is it? First you claim that you have every reason to be afraid then you claim you arent afraid. You cant exist in two spaces at once so get your story straight. I already know you fear Black men so lets save the bull for someone doesnt know better.
Click to expand...


I think you know the situations in which one should and shouldn't be afraid.  If you are walking to your car in a dark parking lot and some black guy is following you, your heart is going to start racing.  Especially if he's wearing a hoody.    

I love it how blacks get offended because we lock our doors when we see you.  Do you blame us?  

Keep in mind I don't think the Ferguson cop was right, the NY cop wasn't right, the cop who shot the kid with the toy gun wasn't right, the guy who shot Trevon Martin wasn't right.  I'm not saying these men deserved to die.  I'm just trying to get you stupid black people to realize why you're getting shot.  Don' be confrontational with the cops.  PERIOD!  And start learning how to speak english.  And dress better.  

It's like you insist on continuing to be n*#&*rs to spite us.  How is that working out for you.

Oh, and black life clearly doesn't matter to black folk.  If it did they'd show up and vote.  Just like poor people don't matter.  If they wanted to matter they'd show up and vote.  Not voting ='s you don't matter.  What percent of black people voted in November?  Ok, so keep taking the ass beatings then.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote. I will also die for my rights.
> I wouldnt want to live near you or Hermain Cain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go.  This argument is getting old.  Just tell your black family and friends to start evolving a little faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that how would you catch up? We want you to evolve up to our standards. All boats rise with the tide. Have you ever heard of that concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Black women are only contributing 36% or so of the total number of abortions in this country should have you all up in arms. You should contact Eric holder at the Department of Justice and demand a total investigation. This is absolutely appalling to me. It has racism written all over it. There is absolutely no reason that this figure shouldn't be in the ninety percentile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should be having more abortions not less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women want mixed babies. Why would they have more abortions?
Click to expand...


I actually think that black women need to stop being with unemployed, uneducated, unfaithful black men before they are married.  Go back to old school where women didn't spread their legs before marriage.  White women need to do this too.  But instead today it's fashionable to be a baby mama.  Remember the days when it was shameful to have a baby out of wedlock?  We need to go back to this.  

And we need to start going after all men who don't pay child support.  Black and white.  But notice Al Sharpton will cry that we passed this law to pick on black men.  Same when they cried about crack being a harsher sentence than cocaine.  What is the solution black people?  I got it!  Don't sell crack, stupid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
Click to expand...



  Who are you,and what have you done with the real SealyBobo?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been telling all my honkey friends about our discussion and how you guys think I'm a racist.  Guess what?  99% of white people agree with me or are more racist than I am.  So fuck off.  You need to fix your young black male problem PERIOD.  They fight back when the cops say put your hands behind your back.  That's their/your first problem and why you get beat or shot by the cops.  Number 2.  Your young black men need to stop committing crimes and then cry when the outcome is they get arrested or shot.
> 
> So a.  Stop being criminals and b. When you get caught, give up.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> Me and my white friends were all talking about the times in our lives when we had run ins with the cops.  We acted much different than you stupid black men act.  We would expect trouble if we acted like uneducated violent thugs, so we don't.
> 
> And it is too late to put your hands up after you punched the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt care less what  you and your racist friends agree upon. I dont run around worrying about what white people want me to do or not do. You need to fix your white male crime problem period. When you get your shit straight then maybe you would be able to talk with some credibility.  As it is you have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently black people have no credibility. Sharpton has to organize huge rallies to try to get someone to listen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people have all the credibility. What white people think doesnt matter.
Click to expand...


What credibility?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts.  If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth doesnt hurt me. Thats why I called you a sad, easily frightened child. I actually think you are pitiful so I have no hurt.  Its down right pathetic how timid and meek you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now look at the ignorant black American telling us we are sad and easily frightened when we have every reason to be afraid of young black males.  Or be on guard when we see one.
> 
> And all week I have been seeing black people and I can tell you I haven't run into one that I am "frightened of". So please don't think we are afraid of all black people.  I think we all know who/what I'm referring to.  We all know who I'm talking about when I talk about a young shady/shifty black when we see one same as we know a shifty white trash young man.  We just never had a lot of crime in my neighborhood until poor black people moved in.  We never had a problem with crime when it was just poor white people living here.  But as soon as low income blacks moved in, crime shot way up.  Sad huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well which is it? First you claim that you have every reason to be afraid then you claim you arent afraid. You cant exist in two spaces at once so get your story straight. I already know you fear Black men so lets save the bull for someone doesnt know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you know the situations in which one should and shouldn't be afraid.  If you are walking to your car in a dark parking lot and some black guy is following you, your heart is going to start racing.  Especially if he's wearing a hoody.
> 
> I love it how blacks get offended because we lock our doors when we see you.  Do you blame us?
> 
> Keep in mind I don't think the Ferguson cop was right, the NY cop wasn't right, the cop who shot the kid with the toy gun wasn't right, the guy who shot Trevon Martin wasn't right.  I'm not saying these men deserved to die.  I'm just trying to get you stupid black people to realize why you're getting shot.  Don' be confrontational with the cops.  PERIOD!  And start learning how to speak english.  And dress better.
> 
> It's like you insist on continuing to be n*#&*rs to spite us.  How is that working out for you.
> 
> Oh, and black life clearly doesn't matter to black folk.  If it did they'd show up and vote.  Just like poor people don't matter.  If they wanted to matter they'd show up and vote.  Not voting ='s you don't matter.  What percent of black people voted in November?  Ok, so keep taking the ass beatings then.
Click to expand...

I dont get afraid no matter who is following me or what they are wearing.  I dont offended because you lock your doors either. Its sad but funny to me.

I already know why Black people get shot. I'm trying to get you stupid white boys to realize that you dont have to be afraid. I cant make you not be afraid but i can at least show you a mirror. What you do with the information is your problem. No matter what we will continue striving and succeeding.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been telling all my honkey friends about our discussion and how you guys think I'm a racist.  Guess what?  99% of white people agree with me or are more racist than I am.  So fuck off.  You need to fix your young black male problem PERIOD.  They fight back when the cops say put your hands behind your back.  That's their/your first problem and why you get beat or shot by the cops.  Number 2.  Your young black men need to stop committing crimes and then cry when the outcome is they get arrested or shot.
> 
> So a.  Stop being criminals and b. When you get caught, give up.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> Me and my white friends were all talking about the times in our lives when we had run ins with the cops.  We acted much different than you stupid black men act.  We would expect trouble if we acted like uneducated violent thugs, so we don't.
> 
> And it is too late to put your hands up after you punched the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt care less what  you and your racist friends agree upon. I dont run around worrying about what white people want me to do or not do. You need to fix your white male crime problem period. When you get your shit straight then maybe you would be able to talk with some credibility.  As it is you have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently black people have no credibility. Sharpton has to organize huge rallies to try to get someone to listen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people have all the credibility. What white people think doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What credibility?
Click to expand...

If you are not Black dont worry. You should only worry about your credibility.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> The people protesting that black lives matter would better serve their cause by protesting against the black gang thugs who are responsible for most black male murders.  But they won't. They know that the thugs are far more dangerous than the police, so the police are a softer target.



   Ratting out gang members will surely get you shot.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD:  Hey black, didn't we see you here last week selling loose cigarettes?
> Big Black Guy:  Man, why are you guys bothering me.
> NYPD:  Why are you loitering on a street corner that one week ago we caught you breaking the law?  Are you stupid?  Are you that cocky?  Put your hand behind your back.
> Big Black:  No.
> NYPD:  Choke hold
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant ILLEGAL choke hold because you care a lot about Illegal activity...except not from police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm basically saying the exact same thing Chris Rock is saying here.
> 
> 
> For some reason the link isn't posting.  Google how not to get your ass kicked by the cops chris rock and watch it.  Then learn it black people.  If you can't, you'll continue to get the beat downs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that even if you are not acting like that pussies with badges and guns want to mess with you. Whats going to happen is cops are going to start getting shot or injured in other ways. We used to drop sandbags on their asses when they started harassing us too much. It always sent the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me the video of a black man being polite who got his ass kicked by the cops.  It doesn't happen.  All you would get is a ticket or arrested.
> 
> In our country, if the cops want to arrest you, you do not have the right to fight them.  That's called resisting arrest.  So if you don't like it that the "pussy cop" is arresting you, fight it in court.  But see "you people" think like animals and instead of arguing against the cops, you defend the bad elements of your society.  Instead of cleaning up your communities you'd rather continue the status quo where you get to be the victim.  Why not instead of continuously making excuses, you work on you and I promise you the incidences with the police will go way down just like they are here in the white suburbs.  Why do you think business' want to come to the burbs and not the city?  Too dangerous in black neighborhoods.  How you gonna fix this problem?  Stop asking whity to fix all your problems.  How are black people going to solve this problem?  You say with more violence towards the police?  How do you see that playing out?  Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 when the black guy says to the cop, "man why are you messing with me", the cop actually has a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you,and what have you done with the real SealyBobo?
Click to expand...


See everyone?  Tell these defensive black people that I'm as liberal as they come.  I have spent my entire adult life defending black people.  I get it why they have ghetto's and high crime.  I GET IT!  But enough is enough.  Black people need to start realizing that WHITEY isn't going to put more money into ghetto schools.   Blacks have to start insisting their kids are learning.  If the schools aren't doing a good job, you have to step in and teach your kid.  If you can't, maybe you should be having kids or living in that neighborhood or both.  Maybe you yourself should have done a better job in school.  And maybe you did a horrible job picking a mate when you let that 50 cent type thug bang you and knock you up.  

My father too is one of the least racist people you will ever meet.  He has NEVER said the N word.  He came from Greece and went to an all black school and he worked with black people who all loved him because he is sincere.  Anyways, he even agrees that every black neighborhood in America sucks and has high crime and that they need to stop arguing with cops.

Black people need to realize that on this issue even liberal whites disagree with them.  No what happened in Ferguson or NY was not right, but blacks are sort of asking for it.

Does the truth hurt?  Often it does.  And all I'm hoping for is a solution so this shit doesn't happen in the future.  But it has to start with the blacks not fighting the cops when they pull them over or question them.  Cops are not going to stop questioning you people.  And if you argue, they have the right to cuff you.  If you fight, you give them the reason to maybe shoot you because they have families and they want to go home tonight too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites believe it 5 times as much.
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be true. They commit the vast majority of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now that we have established you cannot do basic math beyond the most simple addition methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make things more complicated than basic math my bullshit meter goes off. The numbers dont lie. White people commit the majority of the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the saying goes "blissfully ignorant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are blissfully ignorant if you really think whites dont commit the majority of crimes.  Whats even worse is thats just the ones they get arrested for doing so.
Click to expand...


That's because we make up 90% of the population and you only 10%.

Question is, why are 90% of the prison population black?

Yea yea yea, we know all the liberal reasons for it.  But seriously.  What can we do to stop so many young black men from becoming prisoners?  NO!!!  Scratch that.  What can YOU do?  In America, you are responsible for you.[/QUOTE]

   Just an FYI....neither Asslips nor reconmark understand percentages,so you might as well save yourself some time on this particular topic.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people protesting that black lives matter would better serve their cause by protesting against the black gang thugs who are responsible for most black male murders.  But they won't. They know that the thugs are far more dangerous than the police, so the police are a softer target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratting out gang members will surely get you shot.
Click to expand...


I have said this is a problem in the black community.  White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows.  If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.


----------



## Asclepias

Your confused. You dont defend Black people by telling them their actions is what caused racism to exist in this country. Thats the illogical ramblings of a buffoon. We dont need white boys like you defending us. You are doing more harm than good.  If you feel you must do something go see a therapist and work out your issues first before dealing with the Black race   You keep thinking Black people care what you white boys think. We dont.


----------



## Asclepias

You can also work with your racist white friends on figuring out why they are racists. You are too confused to assist Black people. Get yourself together before trying to help someone else.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people protesting that black lives matter would better serve their cause by protesting against the black gang thugs who are responsible for most black male murders.  But they won't. They know that the thugs are far more dangerous than the police, so the police are a softer target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratting out gang members will surely get you shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have said this is a problem in the black community.  White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows.  If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.
Click to expand...

BS. Whites have the biggest gangs the world has ever known. This post is another amusing example of how white people like you dont get your own pathology. 

5 people shot in PA gunman still at large US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people protesting that black lives matter would better serve their cause by protesting against the black gang thugs who are responsible for most black male murders.  But they won't. They know that the thugs are far more dangerous than the police, so the police are a softer target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratting out gang members will surely get you shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have said this is a problem in the black community.  White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows.  If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.
Click to expand...


   Nothing in the black community will change until blacks stop raising there children to hate the police,glorify gangsters and deride success as "acting white" or "Not being black enough".
    Is it any wonder the kids grow up to be idiots when they were raised by one?

   The black community will always be what it is until they decide they've had enough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

iamwhatiseem said:


> =
> 
> When a person *chooses* to be ignorant, they are the only person who can open their mind.
> No matter whatsomeone else says, no matter how right they may be - it falls on deaf ears on the likes of Asclepias.
> His opinions are not based on reason/fact/objective thoughts/conclusions. They are based on conjecture/denial and subjective thinking.
> The only thing that will change his mind is himself.
> In other words - your wasting your time folks.



     Truer words.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
Click to expand...


  Nah...it just takes some people longer to see the truth. And with SealyBobo being a liberal i'm guessing it took even longer.....


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> You can also work with your racist white friends on figuring out why they are racists. You are too confused to assist Black people. Get yourself together before trying to help someone else.



I'm not telling black people their actions is what caused racism to exist in this country.  If that is what you heard then you are clearly not hearing/listening/understanding me.  And the sad thing is you do need me but you want to continue to argue with me on shit I most probably agree with you on and call me a racist for trying to change the subject.  We get it!  There is racism in this country.

Before I continue, do you want me to prove I'm a liberal?  I get it that blacks have it worse than every other immigrant that comes to this country.  You see when someone comes from Israel, Saudi Arabia, Mexico, India, Europe, Australia, Canada, within one generation their basically white children will have it better than black children who's ancestors have been here for 600 years.  They can easily assimilate with our society where you can not.  Tiger Woods maybe but not the people in the hood.  But Tiger was raised in the suburbs.  We don't  have a problem with blacks being raised in the burbs among whites.  They do just fine.  In fact a lot of them even vote Republican after they make it out.  But anyways, the point is, I get it that life in America is a bit more unfair for blacks then it is for whites, still, to this day.  I get ALL that.  But we have to move beyond that.  If society is going to improve for blacks, blacks are going to have to improve.  More MLK and less Malcomb.

How is me telling your black women to stop fucking you before marriage not good advice?  If you aren't going to be around for the kid, don't screw you.  Or at least wear a condom.  I think IUD's are the answer.  Pills and rubbers are not effective enough.  IUD's are 99% sure.  We need to cover those for poor people so they stop having unplanned pregnancies. 

I don't need a therapist.  Black society does.  How can us whites help?  Let us know.  But you got to start doing for you and first is to stop being in denial about the black problem within.  I watch PBS specials about the difference between the MLK way and the Malcomb way and the problem I'm talking about I think comes from the Malcomb mentality.  Mature please.  Grow up.  Insist your kids can speak English.  Lets just start with that simple request.  If you can do that one little thing, maybe there is hope for black people and maybe we can stop discriminating.  Prove  yourselves.  Lets see the day a white can walk through Detroit and not get shot.  You name me 10 white cities that are unsafe and I'll name you 10 black ones.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sealy you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can say whatever they want on the internet.  If you are in a bad part of town and a black guy walks up to you, you are going to be suspicious/on guard/nervous and if you are not then you have a very false sense of security.
> 
> My 80 something year old grandmother wasn't scared either.  Even after two young black men mugged her she didn't move out of Detroit.  But she put bars on the windows and she NEVER went out after dark.
> 
> White people in white neighborhoods go out after dark all the time.  The chances of anything bad happening are much lower in white neighborhoods.  Sad fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bullshit.  If I am in a bad part of town and any strange man walks up to me, I'm going to be suspicious and on guard and nervous.
> 
> I repeat, I'm not afraid of a skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live on a lake.  This summer this black guy was walking around trying to sell magazine subscriptions.  He was by himself and walking from house to house.  I didn't trust him one bit.  If it would have been a white guy I wouldn't have been so suspicious but the fact is, no black guys live in that neighborhood.  Was he casing the neighborhood?  Was he knocking on doors and if no one answered was he going in and robbing the place?
> 
> It is true that it wasn't just because he was black.  It was the way he talked, how he was dressed and his age.  Had he been a well dressed well spoken older woman I wouldn't have been suspicious.
> 
> So it is young black men that can't speak and wear baggy pants that we are afraid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your claims of being a liberal you are merely a racist. The irony is that you have convinced yourself you are only a little racist.  You are a sad, small, easily frightened child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...it just takes some people longer to see the truth. And with SealyBobo being a liberal i'm guessing it took even longer.....
Click to expand...


Then I would ask you if you understand that we haven't really reached the promise land yet?  And what we will find out as time goes on is that the black struggle is everyone's struggle.  If you are poor or even middle class, you should care about how they treat black communities, because that is how they are treating all of us.  Just look at how they are defunding public schools and the cost of college.  In the future it will  matter if you come from money.  Won't matter if you are black or white.  To the rich we are all n*#&$rs. 

It has just dawned on me that Bill Cosby, Chris Rock and Barkley are right about blacks too and it MUST change.  Then I noticed in every situation the blacks are fighting with cops.  Stop fighting with cops. 

But I also notice that armed whites showed up at the border over Clive Bundy's ranch and the cops didn't shot them.  Why not?


----------



## sealybobo

Black people also need to vote more.  Or more black people need to vote.  Until then they don't matter and I'm sorry if I offend them.  Anyone who doesn't vote offends me and doesn't matter.


----------



## sealybobo

I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also work with your racist white friends on figuring out why they are racists. You are too confused to assist Black people. Get yourself together before trying to help someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling black people their actions is what caused racism to exist in this country.  If that is what you heard then you are clearly not hearing/listening/understanding me.  And the sad thing is you do need me but you want to continue to argue with me on shit I most probably agree with you on and call me a racist for trying to change the subject.  We get it!  There is racism in this country.
> 
> Before I continue, do you want me to prove I'm a liberal?  I get it that blacks have it worse than every other immigrant that comes to this country.  You see when someone comes from Israel, Saudi Arabia, Mexico, India, Europe, Australia, Canada, within one generation their basically white children will have it better than black children who's ancestors have been here for 600 years.  They can easily assimilate with our society where you can not.  Tiger Woods maybe but not the people in the hood.  But Tiger was raised in the suburbs.  We don't  have a problem with blacks being raised in the burbs among whites.  They do just fine.  In fact a lot of them even vote Republican after they make it out.  But anyways, the point is, I get it that life in America is a bit more unfair for blacks then it is for whites, still, to this day.  I get ALL that.  But we have to move beyond that.  If society is going to improve for blacks, blacks are going to have to improve.  More MLK and less Malcomb.
> 
> How is me telling your black women to stop fucking you before marriage not good advice?  If you aren't going to be around for the kid, don't screw you.  Or at least wear a condom.  I think IUD's are the answer.  Pills and rubbers are not effective enough.  IUD's are 99% sure.  We need to cover those for poor people so they stop having unplanned pregnancies.
> 
> I don't need a therapist.  Black society does.  How can us whites help?  Let us know.  But you got to start doing for you and first is to stop being in denial about the black problem within.  I watch PBS specials about the difference between the MLK way and the Malcomb way and the problem I'm talking about I think comes from the Malcomb mentality.  Mature please.  Grow up.  Insist your kids can speak English.  Lets just start with that simple request.  If you can do that one little thing, maybe there is hope for black people and maybe we can stop discriminating.  Prove  yourselves.  Lets see the day a white can walk through Detroit and not get shot.  You name me 10 white cities that are unsafe and I'll name you 10 black ones.
Click to expand...

If your aim is to tell Black people to be docile and submit to harassment then you are blaming the actions of Black people.  No I dont need you and I cant figure out where you got the idea I do. 

You dont have to prove anything to me. You have to prove that to yourself. I already read your posts and you are not a liberal in regards to race relations. 

Why would I tell Black women to stop fucking me when white women do it more and definitely give it up easier? No you dont get to dictate what women do with their bodies. Having less children is not the answer to racism. That only helps the racists achieve their goal.

Yes you and other whites like you need a therapist badly. Whites can only help by minding their own business and not being racist. Dont worry about what we need to start doing. Start worrying about your own white culture.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.


Yes you have lost your mind. "fearful of cops like the rest of us". Thats not supposed to be normal. You need to see your therapist quickly.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also work with your racist white friends on figuring out why they are racists. You are too confused to assist Black people. Get yourself together before trying to help someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling black people their actions is what caused racism to exist in this country.  If that is what you heard then you are clearly not hearing/listening/understanding me.  And the sad thing is you do need me but you want to continue to argue with me on shit I most probably agree with you on and call me a racist for trying to change the subject.  We get it!  There is racism in this country.
> 
> Before I continue, do you want me to prove I'm a liberal?  I get it that blacks have it worse than every other immigrant that comes to this country.  You see when someone comes from Israel, Saudi Arabia, Mexico, India, Europe, Australia, Canada, within one generation their basically white children will have it better than black children who's ancestors have been here for 600 years.  They can easily assimilate with our society where you can not.  Tiger Woods maybe but not the people in the hood.  But Tiger was raised in the suburbs.  We don't  have a problem with blacks being raised in the burbs among whites.  They do just fine.  In fact a lot of them even vote Republican after they make it out.  But anyways, the point is, I get it that life in America is a bit more unfair for blacks then it is for whites, still, to this day.  I get ALL that.  But we have to move beyond that.  If society is going to improve for blacks, blacks are going to have to improve.  More MLK and less Malcomb.
> 
> How is me telling your black women to stop fucking you before marriage not good advice?  If you aren't going to be around for the kid, don't screw you.  Or at least wear a condom.  I think IUD's are the answer.  Pills and rubbers are not effective enough.  IUD's are 99% sure.  We need to cover those for poor people so they stop having unplanned pregnancies.
> 
> I don't need a therapist.  Black society does.  How can us whites help?  Let us know.  But you got to start doing for you and first is to stop being in denial about the black problem within.  I watch PBS specials about the difference between the MLK way and the Malcomb way and the problem I'm talking about I think comes from the Malcomb mentality.  Mature please.  Grow up.  Insist your kids can speak English.  Lets just start with that simple request.  If you can do that one little thing, maybe there is hope for black people and maybe we can stop discriminating.  Prove  yourselves.  Lets see the day a white can walk through Detroit and not get shot.  You name me 10 white cities that are unsafe and I'll name you 10 black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your aim is to tell Black people to be docile and submit to harassment then you are blaming the actions of Black people.  No I dont need you and I cant figure out where you got the idea I do.
> 
> You dont have to prove anything to me. You have to prove that to yourself. I already read your posts and you are not a liberal in regards to race relations.
> 
> Why would I tell Black women to stop fucking me when white women do it more and definitely give it up easier? No you dont get to dictate what women do with their bodies. Having less children is not the answer to racism. That only helps the racists achieve their goal.
> 
> Yes you and other whites like you need a therapist badly. Whites can only help by minding their own business and not being racist. Dont worry about what we need to start doing. Start worrying about your own white culture.
Click to expand...


Because our white slackers that come from single white women don't turn out to be criminals at such a high rate.  If it starts becoming an epidemic in our communities we'll address it.  And we are starting to feel your impact when Detroiters moved out.  Use to be over 1 million in Detroit now it's 750,000.  Those blacks moved out to our neighborhoods and the crime rate went up.  More shootings, break ins, theft. 

I'm saying when a cop comes up and asks you a question, it isn't harassment.  Stop thinking it is.  Answer the fucking questions and be police/fearful/respectful the way the rest of us are.  They have a tough job.  Respect them.  They want to go home too.  Don't fight back or you'll get your ass kicked maybe shot too.  Not that you know, teach your kids.  Thank you.  Show me a video of a cop shooting a respectful black kid.

Don't fuck you before marriage is what I said.  And stop worrying about us.  Birth rates are down big time in the white communities.  Poor white kids get it they can't afford kids so they take precautions.  The ones that don't don't raise criminals.  Just future Walmart workers. 

Why won't Walmart open up a location in Detroit?

And I agree we need black cops policing black people.  True.  I agree.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have lost your mind. "fearful of cops like the rest of us". Thats not supposed to be normal. You need to see your therapist quickly.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I see a cop while I'm driving and my heart starts racing.  He might give me a ticket.  Nothing to lose my life over, stupid.  Tell your kids.  What did Crosby Stills and Nash say?  Teach your children well.....


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have lost your mind. "fearful of cops like the rest of us". Thats not supposed to be normal. You need to see your therapist quickly.
Click to expand...


I noticed when I worked in Canton, MI the cops in Canton sure showed up to a call being very hard.  Very matter of fact.  Stay inside!  They said to me.  Absolutely intimidating.  I thought, "boy, this must be the way they show up when called on a domestic dispute".

You want the cops to be smiling and friendly?  We all know black people don't respect that.  Cop shows up to a domestic in the hood with one hand on the holster.  You want them to be nice with people who would take advantage of that.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also work with your racist white friends on figuring out why they are racists. You are too confused to assist Black people. Get yourself together before trying to help someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling black people their actions is what caused racism to exist in this country.  If that is what you heard then you are clearly not hearing/listening/understanding me.  And the sad thing is you do need me but you want to continue to argue with me on shit I most probably agree with you on and call me a racist for trying to change the subject.  We get it!  There is racism in this country.
> 
> Before I continue, do you want me to prove I'm a liberal?  I get it that blacks have it worse than every other immigrant that comes to this country.  You see when someone comes from Israel, Saudi Arabia, Mexico, India, Europe, Australia, Canada, within one generation their basically white children will have it better than black children who's ancestors have been here for 600 years.  They can easily assimilate with our society where you can not.  Tiger Woods maybe but not the people in the hood.  But Tiger was raised in the suburbs.  We don't  have a problem with blacks being raised in the burbs among whites.  They do just fine.  In fact a lot of them even vote Republican after they make it out.  But anyways, the point is, I get it that life in America is a bit more unfair for blacks then it is for whites, still, to this day.  I get ALL that.  But we have to move beyond that.  If society is going to improve for blacks, blacks are going to have to improve.  More MLK and less Malcomb.
> 
> How is me telling your black women to stop fucking you before marriage not good advice?  If you aren't going to be around for the kid, don't screw you.  Or at least wear a condom.  I think IUD's are the answer.  Pills and rubbers are not effective enough.  IUD's are 99% sure.  We need to cover those for poor people so they stop having unplanned pregnancies.
> 
> I don't need a therapist.  Black society does.  How can us whites help?  Let us know.  But you got to start doing for you and first is to stop being in denial about the black problem within.  I watch PBS specials about the difference between the MLK way and the Malcomb way and the problem I'm talking about I think comes from the Malcomb mentality.  Mature please.  Grow up.  Insist your kids can speak English.  Lets just start with that simple request.  If you can do that one little thing, maybe there is hope for black people and maybe we can stop discriminating.  Prove  yourselves.  Lets see the day a white can walk through Detroit and not get shot.  You name me 10 white cities that are unsafe and I'll name you 10 black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your aim is to tell Black people to be docile and submit to harassment then you are blaming the actions of Black people.  No I dont need you and I cant figure out where you got the idea I do.
> 
> You dont have to prove anything to me. You have to prove that to yourself. I already read your posts and you are not a liberal in regards to race relations.
> 
> Why would I tell Black women to stop fucking me when white women do it more and definitely give it up easier? No you dont get to dictate what women do with their bodies. Having less children is not the answer to racism. That only helps the racists achieve their goal.
> 
> Yes you and other whites like you need a therapist badly. Whites can only help by minding their own business and not being racist. Dont worry about what we need to start doing. Start worrying about your own white culture.
Click to expand...


I got pulled over in Detroit once and I was sure the cop was a racist.  But I still yes sir no sir officer'ed him until he gave me the ticket. 

Oh, and I have to be honest.  Did you see the Chris Rock how to not get your ass kicked by a cop video?  I actually did one of those things in Detroit on the People Mover.  I tried to jump the toll without paying and a cop caught me and I was drunk and accused him of being a racist and he told my friends to hurry up and get me out of there before he arrested me and put me in the black jail where I would maybe not survive or get butt raped.

I bet you that black cop was less afraid of us 7 white college kids because he assumed we didn't have a gun and he did and we were just being kids.  BET that black cop would be more on guard if it was 7 black kids in hoodies and being argumentative like I was.  Was that black cop racist for treating us different?  He was black! Is he a pussy for knowing the difference between ghetto black guys in their 20's and white college kids?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have lost your mind. "fearful of cops like the rest of us". Thats not supposed to be normal. You need to see your therapist quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed when I worked in Canton, MI the cops in Canton sure showed up to a call being very hard.  Very matter of fact.  Stay inside!  They said to me.  Absolutely intimidating.  I thought, "boy, this must be the way they show up when called on a domestic dispute".
> 
> You want the cops to be smiling and friendly?  We all know black people don't respect that.  Cop shows up to a domestic in the hood with one hand on the holster.  You want them to be nice with people who would take advantage of that.
Click to expand...

The cops dont have to be smiling and friendly they simply need to be non racist and respectful. If someone needs to be arrested do it in the same manner they would do with a white person. I dont want to necessarily be their friends so I couldnt care less if they smiled.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have lost your mind. "fearful of cops like the rest of us". Thats not supposed to be normal. You need to see your therapist quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed when I worked in Canton, MI the cops in Canton sure showed up to a call being very hard.  Very matter of fact.  Stay inside!  They said to me.  Absolutely intimidating.  I thought, "boy, this must be the way they show up when called on a domestic dispute".
> 
> You want the cops to be smiling and friendly?  We all know black people don't respect that.  Cop shows up to a domestic in the hood with one hand on the holster.  You want them to be nice with people who would take advantage of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops dont have to be smiling and friendly they simply need to be non racist and respectful. If someone needs to be arrested do it in the same manner they would do with a white person. I dont want to necessarily be their friends so I couldnt care less if they smiled.
Click to expand...


But to black people even approaching them is racist.  How do you respectfully say put your hands behind your fucking back?  And cops arrest us the same way they arrest you.  Its how you behave that is different than how us white guys behave. 

But I also agree they shouldn't kill a black man for fighting back.  I'm just trying to get your stupid black asses to stop fighting with the cops because it seems to be the source of you getting shot or beaten.

Yes we need to work on the cops so they don't beat you guys differently than they beat us when we resist.  But we also need to work on you guys because one reason they treat you different is because you are different and in general more of a threat to them than us whities are.  Sorry if the truth hurts.  Don't fight back when you get arrested.  

I feel disrespected too when I am arrested.  Guess what?  Deal with it!  If you fight back you are assaulting one of our police officers.  I thought we loved them after 9-11?  NYPD and FDNY and all?  No?  They're back to being assholes again?  Are we spitting on soldiers again too like back in Viet Nam?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created another post once Women Who Don't Vote Piss Me Off.  Actually anyone who doesn't pisses me off but it was a good conversation starter.  Of course they called me a sexist shovanist.  Totally missing the point.  Same as black people will do.  Think about it.  They actually are defending their kids who fight the cops.  And so now instead of in the future black people being respectful and fearful of cops like the rest of us, their young lads will be more argumentative and they want the cops to be handcuffed.  I say black neighborhood black cops is the answer.  That and cop reform/training, community outreach, cop cams, etc.  But beyond all that, we need black people to start raising better people too.  In general of course.  I'm talking about the high crime black communities around me like Saginaw, Flint, Ypsi, Detroit.  What can we do to fix them?  I say more jobs and better schools but what about all the baby mommas and welfare moms and deadbeat dads?  High crime drug neighborhoods.  I see it every day on the local news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have lost your mind. "fearful of cops like the rest of us". Thats not supposed to be normal. You need to see your therapist quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed when I worked in Canton, MI the cops in Canton sure showed up to a call being very hard.  Very matter of fact.  Stay inside!  They said to me.  Absolutely intimidating.  I thought, "boy, this must be the way they show up when called on a domestic dispute".
> 
> You want the cops to be smiling and friendly?  We all know black people don't respect that.  Cop shows up to a domestic in the hood with one hand on the holster.  You want them to be nice with people who would take advantage of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops dont have to be smiling and friendly they simply need to be non racist and respectful. If someone needs to be arrested do it in the same manner they would do with a white person. I dont want to necessarily be their friends so I couldnt care less if they smiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to black people even approaching them is racist.  How do you respectfully say put your hands behind your fucking back?  And cops arrest us the same way they arrest you.  Its how you behave that is different than how us white guys behave.
> 
> But I also agree they shouldn't kill a black man for fighting back.  I'm just trying to get your stupid black asses to stop fighting with the cops because it seems to be the source of you getting shot or beaten.
> 
> Yes we need to work on the cops so they don't beat you guys differently than they beat us when we resist.  But we also need to work on you guys because one reason they treat you different is because you are different and in general more of a threat to them than us whities are.  Sorry if the truth hurts.  Don't fight back when you get arrested.
> 
> I feel disrespected too when I am arrested.  Guess what?  Deal with it!  If you fight back you are assaulting one of our police officers.  I thought we loved them after 9-11?  NYPD and FDNY and all?  No?  They're back to being assholes again?  Are we spitting on soldiers again too like back in Viet Nam?
Click to expand...

Who told you that? Youre a racist so I can see why you would think that. If you approach me have a reason for doing so. I dont need to be harassed by someone that is getting paid via my tax dollars because they are intimidated by Black people.

I have no reason to stop fighting injustice. You may be docile and accept it but I never will.

You only need to mind your own business and work on your racist attitude. Again you may be timid and docile but as a Black man I will continue to demand that cops earn their pay by doing their job. Their job is not to harass me.  Its to prevent crime and catch those that do. Sorry if that hurts.


----------



## ricechickie

sealybobo said:


> I have said this is a problem in the black community. * White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows. * If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.



Right.  No such thing as La Cosa Nostra.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ricechickie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this is a problem in the black community. * White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows. * If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  No such thing as La Cosa Nostra.
Click to expand...


   Any guess as to how many people they kill a year?


----------



## ricechickie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this is a problem in the black community. * White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows. * If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  No such thing as La Cosa Nostra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any guess as to how many people they kill a year?
Click to expand...


I have no idea right now.  But in their heyday, they were dangerous, murderous criminals, who were rarely prosecuted, due to the reluctance of whole neighborhoods to inform on them.

White people allow gangs to operate in the shadows.  Hell, the Mafia was allowed to operate right in the open.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ricechickie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this is a problem in the black community. * White people don't allow gangs to operate in the shadows. * If a murderer lives in our community, we tell the police.  We need to figure out a way for black people to feel safe coming forward.  I think this is happening in Detroit now that it has a white mayor.  It wan't happening with Quami Kilpatrick, who by the way glorified the Gangsta mentality and he is partially responsible for a lost generation in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  No such thing as La Cosa Nostra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any guess as to how many people they kill a year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea right now.  But in their heyday, they were dangerous, murderous criminals, who were rarely prosecuted, due to the reluctance of whole neighborhoods to inform on them.
> 
> White people allow gangs to operate in the shadows.  Hell, the Mafia was allowed to operate right in the open.
Click to expand...


   You pretty much answered my question.


----------



## ClosedCaption

No no no La Costa Nostra are misunderstood. The Mob aren't gangsters right? I mean their wives even have a lovable TV show. ..just like they would if they were black, right?


----------



## Stephanie

How many black people have killed OTHER black people since all this BS started?

How funny they don't seem to matter


----------



## Politico

How pathetic. 49 pages and no one has said ALL lives matter.


----------



## imurmeisus

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see way too many black kids who don't even know their dads.  How much do they actually care about their kids?  I care about an Elephant being poached in Africa too and I care about the rain forest but I don't do a damn thing  about either.  If you care show you care.
> 
> I am a product of my environment not ignorance.  Do you know I was 1 of only 3 whites in an all black school up until 5th grade?  And I'll admit that when I moved out to the burbs the whites who had never met a black person before were more racist and ignorant than I.
> 
> If "you people" cared you would vote.  You don't.  So don't cry, don't say you care or say you don't matter.  You don't matter.  Why?  Because you don't vote.
> 
> Now don't get bent out of shape if YOU personally vote.  I'm talking about the majority of black people.  Lets put it this way.  Not enough of you care.
> 
> Why the Citizens Who Can Should Vote and Why 96 Million Citizens May Not Curtis Gans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids dont know their dads most of the time because their dads are locked up in prison at a higher rate than whites for a crime that whites commit at a higher rate and get incarcerated for less. Again that points at white racism.
> You say you grew up in a Black neighborhood but you dont understand why some Black people dont vote?  I guess I can give you a pass since it was only up until the 5th grade. Lots of Black people dont vote because they have long been convinced it doesnt make a difference.  We have a Black POTUS and Black kids are still being shot. Thats not a good example of why its important to vote for people convinced that voting doesnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said before I am a liberal so you can't give me an argument that I haven't already made for black people in the past.  I get it.  The high incarceration rates.  Crack gets like and cocaine gets probation because blacks do crack and whites do coke.   I get all that.  I know black people are living in a racist society.
> 
> What I'm saying is that even a liberal like me doesn't want black people moving into my neighborhood.  Crime will go up and property values will go down.  Too many average black Americans are just way too ghetto and the next generation needs to raise their kids better, more respectful, able to speak intelligently, etc.  We had a black guy move into my condo's.  One bedroom.  The guy brings his baby mamma, her 3 kids.  They treated the lake front like it was their ghetto yard.  They had domestic fights where they pulled guns on each other.  One night I found a friend of the high school kid sleeping under our stairwell.  What the fuck???  I called the cops and had him removed.  And we got this family evicted.  We had to cross all our t's and dot all our I's because when he left he said he was going to sue us for racism.  I think you guys have used up the race card.
> 
> They/You think voting doesn't matter?  Then they/you don't matter.  They kill your kids because you don't vote.  Star voting and watch the politicians start to care more about you.
> 
> My grandmother stayed in that all black neighborhood up until she was in her 90's.  She would never sell her home.  She could have come live with us but she wouldn't move, even though she was mugged 2 times by 2 young black men.  You never hear of 80 something year old women being mugged by white kids.  Sorry if we are afraid of young black men but they give us plenty of reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one confused puppy. You say that you know Blacks battle against a racist sytem and you are a liberal but you wouldnt want Blacks moving into your neighborhood? You simply a racist trying to come to terms with your conflicts. True liberals dont feel like that.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood that has some Black families and crime hasnt went up nor has property values gone down. If you were intelligent you would understand property value is based on perception. I perceive a neighborhood is good so I pay top dollar to move in. Racism lowers property values not Black people. You keep giving me these one off situations. I can do that as well. My buddy rented to this white family that turned one his properties into a meth lab.  The city declared it unsafe for human habitation due to the filth and the chemicals and he lost a lot of money on it.  I think you guys have used up the reverse race card.
> 
> Another one of my friends mothers was the victim of a home invasion by 4 white guys. Luckily she had a shot gun and nailed one of the fucking punks in the leg. She was a 68 year old Black woman and the punks were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry pal but even liberal whites don't want blacks moving into their neighborhoods.  When whites left Detroit it wasn't just the conservative whites that left.  It was all of us.
> 
> I'm just giving you the brutal honest truth.  That's what USMB is for.  And this is coming from a LIBERAL!  I'm someone who see's every point you are making.   I'm almost playing devils advocate here.
> 
> Maybe it's different where I live.  I google most dangerous US cities and I see 4 of the 25 are in my state and all the neighborhoods are black.  100% of them are BLACK!  Stop making excuses.  Do  you guys really need our help on this?  What is it you need?
> 
> First thing we need from you is to stop being in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they werent true liberals. They are white racists like you trying to ease their conscious.
> 
> I know thats your version of the truth but I have white liberal neighbors that disagree with you.
> 
> I dont think its different where you live. I think you are just a racist therefore your experience is going to be different.  I dont make excuses. I give reasons. Making excuses implies you wield some authority that I must answer to. You dont have any authority.  I just chose to counter your bullshit.
> 
> Once you pull your head out of your ass and realize white racism is an issue the better off you will be in dealing with your racism. Like Einstein said racism is a disease of white people.
Click to expand...


----------



## imurmeisus

What Einstein didn't say is racism is a disease only of white people. Racism is an issue. To imply it is a disease based on skin color is inherently racist.


----------



## imurmeisus

White people rob joints all the time. Whites dont get stopped and harassed for walking down the street with their hands in their pockets.[/QUOTE]

First statement is true. Second is false.


----------



## imurmeisus

I can tell you off the top that if the past could be magically forgotten and Blacks owned all the resources there would be no issues. Black people arent built like that. We have always been inclusive and to our detriment most of the time.[/QUOTE]

That is severely delusional'


----------



## imurmeisus

If how I/we (WHITE PEOPLE) feel about you is racist then fine, we are racist.  If you weren't such n*#*rs maybe we wouldn't be suck racists.[/QUOTE]

Please don't claim to speak for an entire race when you spout racist bs, or at any time for that matter.


----------



## imurmeisus

Black people have all the credibility. What white people think doesnt matter.[/QUOTE]

Wow! It took 46 pages for you to at last succinctly state your point of view? Maybe you should start a new thread with that as the title.


----------



## ScienceRocks

If it matters. Why can't the black community stop slaughtering each other? Show that you give a single damn first.


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> What Einstein didn't say is racism is a disease only of white people. Racism is an issue. To imply it is a disease based on skin color is inherently racist.


Sorry dude. Einstein did say that racism is a disease of only white people. You dont get to go around selectively changing what people said so you dont feel bad.

Albert Einstein Civil Rights activist Harvard Gazette

"At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease of white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> I can tell you off the top that if the past could be magically forgotten and Blacks owned all the resources there would be no issues. Black people arent built like that. We have always been inclusive and to our detriment most of the time.



That is severely delusional'[/QUOTE]
 Whats delusional is your opinion.


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> Black people have all the credibility. What white people think doesnt matter.



Wow! It took 46 pages for you to at last succinctly state your point of view? Maybe you should start a new thread with that as the title.[/QUOTE]
You must be new.


----------



## imurmeisus

Asclepias said:


> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Einstein didn't say is racism is a disease only of white people. Racism is an issue. To imply it is a disease based on skin color is inherently racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude. Einstein did say that racism is a disease of only white people. You dont get to go around selectively changing what people said so you dont feel bad.
> 
> Albert Einstein Civil Rights activist Harvard Gazette
> 
> "At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease of white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
Click to expand...


I know what he said dude, you are the one misquoting the very quote you posted


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Einstein didn't say is racism is a disease only of white people. Racism is an issue. To imply it is a disease based on skin color is inherently racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude. Einstein did say that racism is a disease of only white people. You dont get to go around selectively changing what people said so you dont feel bad.
> 
> Albert Einstein Civil Rights activist Harvard Gazette
> 
> "At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease of white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what he said dude, you are the one misquoting the very quote you posted
Click to expand...

If you know what he said dude how am i misquoting him?


----------



## imurmeisus

Your words: "Sorry dude. Einstein did say that racism is a disease of only white people."


----------



## imurmeisus

"You dont get to go around selectively changing what people said so you dont feel bad."


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> Your words: "Sorry dude. Einstein did say that racism is a disease of only white people."


Glad you finally agree thats what he said.


----------



## imurmeisus

You don't appear to get it. Either a) you don't understand or b) you do understand and are blind to it or c) you do understand, are not blind to it but prefer to appear blind to it. On that I agree


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> You don't appear to get it. Either a) you don't understand or b) you do understand and are blind to it or c) you do understand, are not blind to it but prefer to appear blind to it. On that I agree


I dont need to get anything. Einstein said racism is a white disease. Sorry you are having trouble with that even though I provided you a link to the quote.


----------



## imurmeisus

Asclepias said:


> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't appear to get it. Either a) you don't understand or b) you do understand and are blind to it or c) you do understand, are not blind to it but prefer to appear blind to it. On that I agree
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to get anything. Einstein said racism is a white disease. Sorry you are having trouble with that even though I provided you a link to the quote.
Click to expand...

The more you type, the more you exude blindness and apparent racism. If you cannot coherently decipher the words of one man then how can you quote him?

At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease *of *white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”

*of*
əv/_preposition_

*1*. expressing the relationship between a part and a whole


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't appear to get it. Either a) you don't understand or b) you do understand and are blind to it or c) you do understand, are not blind to it but prefer to appear blind to it. On that I agree
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to get anything. Einstein said racism is a white disease. Sorry you are having trouble with that even though I provided you a link to the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you type, the more you exude blindness and apparent racism. If you cannot coherently decipher the words of one man then how can you quote him?
> 
> At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease *of *white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> 
> *of*
> əv/_preposition_
> 
> *1*. expressing the relationship between a part and a whole
Click to expand...

How cute. You are reduced to semantics.


----------



## imurmeisus

Asclepias said:


> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't appear to get it. Either a) you don't understand or b) you do understand and are blind to it or c) you do understand, are not blind to it but prefer to appear blind to it. On that I agree
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to get anything. Einstein said racism is a white disease. Sorry you are having trouble with that even though I provided you a link to the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you type, the more you exude blindness and apparent racism. If you cannot coherently decipher the words of one man then how can you quote him?
> 
> At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease *of *white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> 
> *of*
> əv/_preposition_
> 
> *1*. expressing the relationship between a part and a whole
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How cute. You are reduced to semantics.
Click to expand...


And you remain blind


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imurmeisus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't appear to get it. Either a) you don't understand or b) you do understand and are blind to it or c) you do understand, are not blind to it but prefer to appear blind to it. On that I agree
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to get anything. Einstein said racism is a white disease. Sorry you are having trouble with that even though I provided you a link to the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you type, the more you exude blindness and apparent racism. If you cannot coherently decipher the words of one man then how can you quote him?
> 
> At Lincoln, Einstein gave a speech in which he called racism “a disease *of *white people,” and added, “I do not intend to be quiet about it.”
> 
> *of*
> əv/_preposition_
> 
> *1*. expressing the relationship between a part and a whole
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How cute. You are reduced to semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you remain blind
Click to expand...

And you remain searching for a way to concede. I understand and accept this as your concession.


----------



## imurmeisus

Problem is its not a battle man. Nobody wins.


----------



## Asclepias

imurmeisus said:


> Problem is its not a battle man. Nobody wins.


The minute you disputed Einsteins quote you stepped into a battle. Problem is that you were wrong.


----------

